# Age of Imperialism - Action Thread



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Age of Imperialism – Action Thread*​ Yes, it’s finally here! The action thread for age of Imperialism is up! But you still have a lot to read so stay focused! Firstly I have the task of explaining how you short lay out your post, here is a short guide:
*National Interest*
In this section of the post you will decide what to do with your requisition and what you like to buy with it, I will not tell you what to do with it, you must decide yourself. However, buying loads of farms and railways is all very good buy you may want to keep some requisition aside to because every now and again you might be given an option to gain something new, for a price. Here you also get you name/rename provinces and decide on a capital.
*Movement of Armies and Fleets*
In this section you will be showing off the movement of your troops and fleets, during peacetime this will usually remain quite empty but at war time this section will become your new best friend. If you want this to remain hidden from your enemies then simply PM me the details.
*Expansion and Diplomacy*
Here you shall decide which areas of land to colonise (only one at a time) and which diplomatic actions you’ll take towards your friends and enemies. While this may be a simple; ‘propose alliance’ or ‘declare war’ you could build international relations via sending requisition or something 100% RP oriented that doesn’t actually help. Here is an example:
_“My lord, we have been invited by the nation of ******* for a feast in the royal palace, should we attend?”_
The next turn the other nation (or both of them) would do a paragraph or so on how the feast went; did it go with splendid success or terrible failure. The two players might want to PM each other a few details of the event and both write their own individual paragraph (or more) However, the options here a limitless so feel free to go wild!
*Not-so-random events*
Every turn you will receive a NSRE, which will have been tailored by me to the specifics of your country. How you react to this is entirely up to you; however there will be consequences for your actions. Every now and again you could get a global event, now; these events will affect every single one of you but the same rules apply for a NSRE.

Well that just about covers it for the guide on how to layout your post, below will be changes made to the map and each of NSREs. Let me take you through the map updates.
*
Terrain Overview* – This map allows you to observe the terrain of Europe, I’ve tried to keep this as accurate as possible but please excuse any inaccurate areas.








*
Province numbers overview* – After a while of thinking how I could divide the sea up, I went for this idea and stuck it on the same map as the province numbers. It should work…









*‘Sprite’ testing 1.0* - Yes, I made some ‘sprites’ to represent land divisions, ships, ports the lot! Designing personalised division sprites weren’t an easy task, attempting to stick to the traditional uniform design of the era AND looking good is not an easy task.









*GM’s note*
I had great fun designing this RP and witnessing all the nations that came out of it, I’m glad that this RP, out of the so many other strategy RPs to be made on heresy, made it into the action thread. This is the first strategy RP to become successful on heresy, or at least in my time of RPing. However, the system this RP is based around is untested so I wouldn’t be surprised to see a few things go off course, however with the guys I have I’m sure this will turn out well.
*The fun begins…*
Right! You all start off with 10 requisition and absolutely nothing but the very land you sit upon! So here are you very first not-so-random events! These particular events are quite soft, just to give you an idea of what to expect. Remember to try and do as much roleplaying as possible!
*

January 1850, to June 1850

Global event – Age of Expansionism *
_Having finally stepped out the dark ages that has plagued Europe for nearly a millennia the great nations of this fabled land have entered a new age of expansion and riches. Now is the time to go forth and claim the land that is rightfully theirs!_
For the next three turns (including this one) you may colonise two provinces at any one time!
*
The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise – Educating the swine*
_So many centuries the peasants of our nation have gone with very little education, because most of it is reserved for the rich, who can actually pay for it. But a new debate has arisen about education for the lower classes. “They deserve education” says Richard Honsur, professor at the royal university of Winterreise “how are we going to succeed as a modern nation if our people are as dumb as a tree?” Many of the king’s court merely chuckle at this idea, for them the lower classes are just people they have to scrape of their boots every now and again, and the idea of educating them is merely a joke. Sir Patrick Corrado, one of the more younger knights of the king’s court steps forward: “surely we could reach some kind of compromise, Mr Honsur” “how so?” the professor asks, his eyebrow raised “well, if we give them exactly what they ask for they will start to think they’re worth something, so I suggest we give them limited education and reserve the best stuff for our higher classes” he looks towards Crusader-King Donatus Von Blacke for his verdict._
*
The Akkdian Empire – The world’s opinion*
_“It appears our advisors and diplomats have discovered that rest of the continent doesn’t view us in the way we would have liked. Those so-called ‘modern’ countries seem to see us as a warring tribal state! We suspect this may because of our culture and religion” says Chief Diplomat Moji Bencor “if we are to become viewed as a powerful force within Europe then we must act! I suggest we build embassies and relations with other countries” General Comenji appears to contain himself no longer and bursts forward with rage “this man speaks the words of a coward! We show those fools our strength through war! Not petty embassies! We fight them!” While the general speaks great truth it may be best to ignore the situation all together and just get on with our lives, but it’s your call._
*
The Realm of Izgurka – Moonlight*
_On the streets of the great capital of Izgurka a cloaked man moves quickly through down the cobbles to avoid the patrolling police man. After looking over his shoulder several times the small man finally takes a turn down an alleyway towards a small home, tucked in between the buildings and streets. He knocks on the door three times and another man with a worn face opens it, they exchange and nod and the cloaked figure enters. Inside the curtains are closed and many men and woman sit around a large table, a red flag hands from the nearby wall._
_They are a small part of the ‘resistance’ a group of Izgurkan citizens that seek to topple the government, although they are small and weak the fact they are there is…troubling. Since the loss of our African colonies the government has been made to look like a fool and the people whisper rebellion. Sir, its time something was done, we cannot look weak any longer, and we must become strong and prosperous._
*
The Empire of England – The Celtic Union*
_Time has been kind to the glorious empire of England, but now we face a new threat from Ireland. It didn’t take long for the people there to work out who was going to be added to the empire next, so talks of the Celtic Union, a group of Irish and Scottish people that may become a problem within the future. Although neither of these people’s homeland is an independent state the Celtic Union may threaten to unite these people under one banner to oppose us, we should be very careful sire, very careful indeed…_
*
The United States of Caledonia – National Religion*
_For a long time now the government has retained itself from entering the affairs of religion, keeping them as a strictly private matter but now it seems that many people and parts of the government want a national religion. Many of our people still worship old tribal gods with little meaning or purpose and if we are to become a strong nation we need something that holds us together, namely religion. Picking a religion isn’t easy; however we could ask one of the other nations for help on the matter. However, we could become strictly atheist and abandon god in favour of pure science! There are so many ways to go about this but if we ignore the issue completely it could leave the people much more different from each other._
*
The Religious Republic of Equas – The Ethnic debate*
_With so many religions within our republic nobody is quite sure what holds everyone together, perhaps it’s a sense of unity? Or because the other option is to be dictated by a European warlord or Monarch, but if we are to survive as an independent country we need to create a dominant cultural group. While this nation holds many African and European people we need to merge them into one cultural group, some have suggested that we call it ‘Equastrian’ but because the African people are dominant we simple assimilate the other ethnic groups in an African one? Making the decision would a step in the right direction but how we do it will be the real challenge!_
*
The Darcsen Empire – Self Determination*
_Even though the empire has finally pulled through the age of poverty and economic downturn, back when the empire was on the verge of collapse. There are still people who seek self-determination; to break away and form their own nation, from what they call “A weak and corrupt government” Even though the other people of the empire seem to accept the rule of Darcus, these people, situated in the land of ‘Albania’ still want to return to the old ways. They expressed their feelings during a series of riots where they raided an administrate building and wounded several royal officials. The local police managed to stem the rioting and many troublemakers were arrested but, the hunger of self-determination still fills the mind of the rioters. Attempting to find the ring-leaders would be very difficult, as they are hidden away among law-abiding citizens. Sire, would should we do? _
*
Empire of Hiigara – A Democratic Solution*
_Although we have kept our constitutional monarchy for many years now there are certain groups of monarchists who dislike the idea of a democratic government and wish to see the full powers of the emperor reinstated. They called themselves the ‘Hiigaran Imperials’ and want to remove everything in the government until only an absolute Emperor exists. The politicians of our nation have tried and failed to stop this group, but it appears they only listen to royalty. If the Emperor could stop them it could cause to other people in the nation seeing a monarch as ‘unnecessary’ who many people wish to avoid. If we let these people continue to exist then it could spark an uprising. But, reports show these people have unflinching loyalty, so many lords think they would be better suited else were… _
*
The Illyrian empire – One State*
_It has been a long time since the colonial state, a vassal of the true Illyrian Empire, lost contact with the rest of its nation. Now some people within the nation are starting to see this as an opportunity to gain full independence. They argue that the empire is finished; they say the war with Caldari has ended with the destruction of Illyria! While this is still debateable many people believe it and want to become fully independent with their own government, name and national identity. When the first ships with supplies for the empire return then we will truly know, but until then things here need to be sorted out first._
*
Kingdom of Vendsyssel – The National Army*
_The lords within Vendsyssel still hold power, more than they should in fact, an example of which is the use of the old military system that has been described as ‘feudal’. The old system is basically one that has been used for centuries, during war the lords would gather together as many men as possible and march to aid the king, however many lords are not competent commanders. So we have decided this should be officially scrapped and replaced with a ‘National Army’ and all officers and commanders would be appointed by the government. To create a national army is a huge task and the country does not simply have enough qualified officers to manage it. Several lords have suggested we ‘sell’ positions of importance to the rich, but only until we have enough real officers, of course.

_*Offical World Map*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

_*Requisition Subtotal: 10
- Income: +0
- Expenses: -7
- Final Total: 3*_

*National Interest*

*Industry:* *Upgrade Province 210 and 212 to Farmland.* *-4 Requisition*

*Military:* *Recruit the 1st Infantry Division of the Holy Army.* *-3 Requisition*

_Province 212: Sunset Island_ - An idyllic, warm island, with a beautiful countryside and vast villas spanning acres of land, with ostentatious fountains, gardens, and statues. This is where the bourgeois of Winterreise live, the place where the richest of the rich retire to bask in the sunlight on the warm sand of the Sunset Island. The churches here are smaller, but more embellished, adorned with the donations of the super-rich. Sunset Island is valuable to the Crusader-King because one of the greatest signs of status amongst the higher echelons if how much they can donate to the Church, and, by extension, the state. In this way, Sunset Island makes up for the smaller population, and therefore fewer people paying official taxes, because the people that are there make frequent donations, making Sunset Island just as profitable as anywhere else. The Island also makes a perfect spot for diplomacy, on an individual or even global scale.

_Province 211: Scarthmoor_ - Run-down and shabby, Scarthmoor is filled with people who cannot afford to leave. However, the major merchant companies make fortunes here, and the ports generate revenue for Winterreise.

*Province 210: Winterreise Victoria *- The Holy Capital of Winterreise, and the only province to bear the name of the Kingdom itself, Winterriese Victoria has both beautiful, rolling countryside, and soaring spires of cathedrals in stunning cities. Truly the jewel in the Crown, Winterreise Victoria is the faith of the Kingdom given form, the might of the military made manifest, the raw power of the Crusader-King revealed to all; Winterreise Victoria also currently houses the Church Capital, making the province doubly important in the Kingdom. Here Crusader-King Donatus rules from the Basilica, a massive Cathedral-Fortress, its walls laden with statues of brass and bronze, its towers reaching into the sky, and the central Basilica itself radiating an aura of magnificence.

_Province 209: Pearl Run_ - The latest province in the Kingdom, the Pearl Run is home to many traders and travelling merchants, and is made up of many smaller towns rather than massive cities. The Pearl Run is also a major staging post for further colonisation.

*Military Action*

1st Infantry Division of the Holy Army recruited at Province 210.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

*Colonisation:* *Begin immediate colonisation of Province 206 & 208.*

*Diplomacy:*

Crusader-King Donatus sat upon his throne, deep in thoughtful contemplation. The knight before him stood awkwardly, waiting for his Lord to give him an answer. Finally, Donatus spoke:

*"I agree that we must make contact with the outside world. However, I feel that our first step into global diplomacy cannot be left to a subordinate. I myself must open first relations with the other nations of the world."*

The knight bowed, before hastily replying, "Of course, Your Majesty, but surely it would be safer to instead send another, we don't even know who's out there yet-" The knight was cut off:

*"I know this!"* snapped Donatus, impatient, *"That is why I command you and a small detachment of scouts, no more than ten men, to ride out and find other nations; not simple tribes, but full, established civilisations. Do not engage in diplomacy, simply mark their location on your maps and return to me. I will then determine any further action."*

"Yes, Your Majesty," said the knight, bowing again as he departed.

*Scouts despatched, ending at Province 198 for this turn.*

*Not-so-random-event*

_So many centuries the peasants of our nation have gone with very little education, because most of it is reserved for the rich, who can actually pay for it. But a new debate has arisen about education for the lower classes. “They deserve education” says Richard Honsur, professor at the royal university of Winterreise “how are we going to succeed as a modern nation if our people are as dumb as a tree?” Many of the king’s court merely chuckle at this idea, for them the lower classes are just people they have to scrape of their boots every now and again, and the idea of educating them is merely a joke. Sir Patrick Corrado, one of the more younger knights of the king’s court steps forward: “surely we could reach some kind of compromise, Mr Honsur” “how so?” the professor asks, his eyebrow raised “well, if we give them exactly what they ask for they will start to think they’re worth something, so I suggest we give them limited education and reserve the best stuff for our higher classes” he looks towards Crusader-King Donatus Von Blacke for his verdict._

Donatus leant forward on his throne, raising his hand for silence. Honsur and Sir Corrado both ceased talking at once, waiting for Donatus' judgement.

*"An uneducated population is an easy one to manipulate,"* said Donatus, drawing a disappointed sigh from Honur *"But this can work both to our advantage and disadvantage. I do not wish for this disadvantage to remain."* Sir Corrado seemed ready to protest, but he was silenced by Donatus' glare. 

*"If the State educates the masses, not only will they achieve more in their lifetime and benefit the State more, but they will be resistant to manipulation from external sources. If the State educates the masses and integrates it with the Church, and pro-State propaganda, then the masses will become unswervingly loyal, even more so than they are now, and will also be educated. Both these factors work in our favour."*

Donatus could see out of the corner of his eye the Royal Treasurer looking downwards in frustration, *"However I would be a fool to think this will all be free,"* said Donatus, the Treasurer looking up, surprised that his Crusader-King would be so thoughtful and practical in his approach, *"As the upper-classes seem to have developed a wonderful trait of vying for status through the largest donations, especially from Sunset Island, here is what I propose."* Donatus cleared his throat for the Royal Decree as scribes prepared quills.

*"A Royal College will be founded in every city in the Kingdom. These will all be State-funded and will be integrated with the Church; education will include practical and academic subjects as well as religious indoctrination. Furthermore, Winterreise will be given a positive slant and positive bias wherever possible. The money to pay for this will come from State-taxes, from the money my subjects will inevitably spend when they are in the city where the College is, and also from noble donations. To promote these donations and give noblemen an incentive, the aristocrats who give enough money to build a new College building in each Royal College campus will be rewarded with an invitation to the annual Royal Feast, an invitation normally reserved for the Royal Family and their close friends and associates. This will no doubt prove very effective, as the Royal Feasts are renowned for their opulence and attendees are given a Royal Seal to "prove" they attended, which will prove attractive to noblemen."*

Donatus rose from his throne, and the rest of the Court did also. Almost everybody there seemed pleased; the professor had got education, the Knight had been assured that the Colleges would only be in the cities and that there would be pro-Winterreise propaganda, the Treasurer saw the financial side of things would work out, and the noblemen were already planning their donations to get their Royal Seal for the Feast.

*"I will attend to other matters later, I must first pray,"* said Donatus, leaving the throne-room for the cool courtyards and up to the Basilica Cathedral.

*NSRE Result: Establishment of Royal Colleges; loyalty increase, education increase, and no damage to the economy due to the financial care taken.*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Requestion Subtotal:* 10

-Income: +0
-Expesnses: -5 
-Final Total: 5 

Upgrade Province 10 to Port: -2 Requisition
Recruit 1st Imperial Regiment - "_Gloryhounds_" - 3 Requisition 

*National Interest:*

+Awaiting Requestion+

_Province 10 - Dover:_ As the Empire of England currently exists on an Island, in order to establish connection with the outside world, A Port has been established on the southern coast of the Empire, in a place known as Dover, in the English Channel, which would become the closest gap between the English Empire and the currently unoccupied space of mainland. This would also provide jobs for unemployed citizens in the Empire, as they are employed to build ships in the name of the Emperor. 

*Province 7 - The Emperor's Palace:* The majority of this Province is dedicated to the Palace of the Emperor Mycroft Northwinson II himself, being impossibly large for any normal sized-palace, and has seen decades of work put into it under the rule of the Tyrant M. Northwinson I. However, now the current Emperor has opened it up to its citizens, and the Palace now houses many of the nobles that reside in England, as well as providing homes to those that spend their day to day life in the Palace. This Palace, that once played home to a mad and corrupt Tyrant, now has hallways flooded with warmth and a sense of uplifting enjoyment, rather than a sense of degrading evil in its halls. 

_Province 8 - East Walkfeyd:_ East Walkfeyd is where the average citizen of the Empire spends their lives. Legends say that East Walkfeyd was named after the first Englishman to set foot there, his name being Richard Walkfeyd, and since its addition to the English Empire has proved to be an ideal location for any citizen who wants to live under the rule of the Emperor. There are a few large towns in East Walkfeyd, the most prominent being named Walkfeyd, again after the first settler, and Summer's Dawn, after the dawn of a new Summer. These are prosperous times indeed for the Empire of England, with the Emperor making routine visits to not only East Walkfeyd but also The Port of Dover, to keep the peace and make sure that not a single aspect of his empire is left unloved. 

_Province 4 - Dragonsbone:_ Named so after the discovery of unidentifiable bones which were believed to be that of a dragon in the Province of Dragonsbone, the latest Province to be brought into the Empire is not only home to a vast portion of the Imperial Army, stationed North to protect the Empire if there is an invasion of the Celtic Union, but also a vast portion of well-learned scholars, such as the Astronomer Michael Sebridal. There are indeed such plans to form a new University for the scholars in the southern area of Dragonsbone, although this has yet to gain approval from the Emperor, which is essential for the Dragonsbone University to be constructed.

*Military and Naval Actions:*

1st Imperial Regiment "_Gloryhounds_" Recruited in Dragonsbone. 

*Expansion and Diplomacy:*

Colonisation: Begin immediate colonisation of Provinces *9* and *6.*

Diplomacy: 

Sat upon his majestic golden throne in his throne room, clad in glorified Golden Armour, Emperor Mycroft Northwinson II glanced downwards at the man below him. Not trembling in fear, but trembling from having been granted the honour of being the man to counsel with Mycroft Northwinson II. This was, as expected, Darrus Anderman's first week on the job, and he was still trying to get over the whole concept of actually being on a day to day basis with The Emperor himself. The Emperor, who had lead their nation out of the dark ages of the Tyrant who had been his father, and the same Emperor, who was now ensuing that the Golden Age of the English Empire continued. "My Lord..."

The Emperor held up his finger, causing Anderman to stop talking, wondering what he could have possibly done wrong. "Darrus, Darrus. How many times to I have to tell you? Whilst you are speaking with me alone, you are allowed to address me as Mycroft. Honestly, every time I hear the words My Lord uttered, I look behind me, half expecting to see my father standing there."

He paused, and looked behind him, causing Anderman to jump slightly, as though the dead man could have actually been there despite the fact that it was theoretically impossible. The dead didn't come back to life, they just couldn't. And then, when the Emperor turned around again, Anderman sighed in relief when he saw laughter on Northwinson's face. "You're too easy to fool, Darrus, far too easy. But nonetheless, I am ready. The Empire is prepared to enter diplomatic negotiations with overseas nations. We will send out a party of Scouts, I believe... Yes, this would be the best course of action."

He paused slightly, thankful for the fact that his father had been at least sensible to keep the quarrels of England to England alone, and not involve any oversea nations that would no doubt have caused the Empire to loose reputation on the World Stage. In the past it had always been England, and England alone, and he was quite surprised when he found out how little that his own father knew about the world at large. "Tell Lord Winterbourne to select fifteen of his finest scouts, and get them to find as many information about anybody as we can. Tribes, Empires, Republics, the whole lot. It doesn't matter who they are, just as long as there is somebody. I fear we have been on our own for too long, Darrus. Well, I tell you - this fear is one fear that it is in my power to deal with."

"Fear, my - Mycroft?" The words came unnaturally to Darrus' lips, and he stammered slightly as he said them. The very fact that the Emperor was actually capable of _fearing_ things further reinforced his dear old Mother's favoured saying, that you would learn something new everyday. He had indeed, knew that even Emperors could feel fear.

"Yes, Darrus, fear. I can feel fear, as much as you," smiled Mycroft kindly, emitting an aura of warmth that made Darrus feel as though he felt this was a man who could be trusted with anything that he told him. "I'm just better at hiding it from people in the same room as me."

He winked at Darrus in a cheerful manner, and then allowed him to leave, before turning back to his book, that the Emperor had been buried in before the arrival of Anderman, and allowed a small smile to form on his lips as he read a sentence that amused him. 

++

Scouts dispatched. At the end of this Turn, Scout Squad A (x5 scouts) end at Province 76, having sailed across the English Channel. Scout Squad B (x5 scouts) end at Province 89, and Scout Squad C (x5 scouts) end at Province 204.)

++

*Not So-Random Event:*

_Time has been kind to the glorious empire of England, but now we face a new threat from Ireland. It didn’t take long for the people there to work out who was going to be added to the empire next, so talks of the Celtic Union, a group of Irish and Scottish people that may become a problem within the future. Although neither of these people’s homeland is an independent state the Celtic Union may threaten to unite these people under one banner to oppose us, we should be very careful sire, very careful indeed…_

(occ: the change in tense is deliberate.)

Three Hours after the previous meeting...

A different meeting. The War Room, positioned in one of the many chambers beneath the Emperor's Palace. The Emperor himself is sat on a Round Table, allowing no man feel more important than the other, as rather than having them squabble like children over who will get the seat opposite him, The Emperor had decided to make sure that all each and every subordinate in charge of the War Effort is treated like the Emperor himself. The Emperor isn't talking. He's sitting there, watching his subjects argue amongst themselves. Ser Gorran. Ser Logan. Ser Wraight and Ser Alexdran. 

"I believe we should crush them utterly, my Emperor," says Wraight. He's the one in favour of an all out war. An arrogant man, in way over his head. The youngest with the most to prove. Inexperienced. The Emperor doesn't think that he'll last another week on this Table before he cracks under the pressure of being in the same room as humans who are all mightier and well respected than him. Out of all of them, he is the only one that didn't fight alongside Mycroft when he was battling his father. The only reason why Wraight is here is because he is the son of another Wraight, a less arrogant one, who died saving the Emperor's own life in battle with Northwinson I. "Demonstrate the full power of our nation. If we do that then their morale will be shattered beyond the point of no return."

"No," disagrees Logan, who's positioned opposite Wraight. Both have opposite views. "We should open up talks with them. See if we can annex them into our Empire peacefully. We go in there with an army, then they'll hate us for conquering our land, especially as many of our soldiers will see this as an opportunity to rape and pillage. And added to that, how many soldiers will we lose? We don't want to run the risk of losing more than a quarter of our starting strength if we do go to war with the Celtics. That's why I say we send some representatives. Spread the rumours of how prosperous the Empire is, and how prosperous they will become if they willingly submit to the Empire. No bloodshed, done as quietly, safely and as quickly as possible. Nobody loses."

"Aye, that sounds like a plan," agrees Ser Alexdran, the ginger-haired Warrior, a firm supporter of Logan. He's learnt to call the Emperor Mycroft by now. In fact, he never calls the Emperor the Emperor, even in public. Mycroft doesn't mind. Alexdran is one of the toughest of the lot, and one of his oldest friends. He smiles at Alexdran, acknowledging his comment.

Nobody has a third opinion. Alexdran is siding with Logan. Gorran with Wraight. There is no middle ground, and it is only the Emperor that is left on the balance. The choice should be obvious, so why is he debating it? Well, Wraight is the question. No matter how brilliant the mind of Mycroft Northwinson II may be, he cannot see what Wraight will do if he is rejected. What the consequences will be. He's not a seer. Oh, he has several consequences, varying from all-out Civil War to something considerably less drastic. He doubts it will come to Civil War. Wraight and Gorran don't have anywhere near enough support in a nation where everybody adored the Emperor of a prosperous Empire. 

"Very well," The Emperor sighs, placing his hand on the table, making a fist which silences all speech made by the others. "I have made up my mind. We shall send our best negotiator to meet with the Celtic Union. This is the only way that we can do it without avoiding bloodshed, and lost lives. I understand your stance on this, Ser Wraight and Ser Gorran, but I believe that this will be the best cause of action for our Empire, and the safest one. However, if negotiations fail, I would like the Army prepared. Don't get them lined across the borders of the Celtic Nation, just inform them that there might be the possibility of a war on our hands. But hopefully, if we play our cards right, there will be no engagements on the Battlefield at all."

All commanders nod in agreement and respect. There is no reaction from Gorran or Wraight. They know of course, that the Emperor's word is law. "Well, there is nothing more to add, so Gentlemen. You are dismissed."

They leave in various directions. Nobody is followed by investigators, spies. There is no need. The Emperor smiles before departing last but by no means least, content with how his Empire is forming into shape. Peace has come to the English Empire. Hopefully, he thinks - it will remain that way.

NSRE Result: Representative sent to the Celtic Union to try and sway them to join the cause of the Empire, peacefully, spreading the prosperity of the English Empire). 1st Imperial Regiment status raised from Threat Level 0 to Threat Level 1.

(Threat Levels:

0 - No Threat, Peace.
1 - Slim Chance of War.
2 - Medium Chance of War.
3 - High Chance of War.
4 - Total War.
5 - Impeding Destruction of the Empire.
6 - Complete and Utter Destruction of the Empire.)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*National Interest*

Upgrade to farms in provinces 123, 124, 125, 133 to farmland. 8 Requistion.

_“And lo did the Great Sargon gift to his people most fertile land, for he knew his people would needs be fed for the great undertakings of his reign to succeed. Fields were tilled, aqueducts built and the land tamed for the benefit of his most fortunate subjects. All praise to Sargon, King-of-Kings!”_

Nod wiped the sweat from his brow with a dusky hand as he stretched backwards, pausing from his labours a moment. Clad in only a loincloth Nod was one of many peasant labours in the wide field excavating an irrigation channel. Casting an envious glance to the corpulent form of Omar, the overseer, reclining in the shade of a silken tent, Nod licked his lips in envy. The fat man was nestled amongst scattered pillows peeling cool grapes and popping them into his mouth. In time Nod’s own meal break began and he downed tools to wearily make his way to where the flat bread and maize was being handed out. Today would be a long day. 

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Colonise provinces 139,134. 

_“In this year did Sargon, fifty second of that name, subdue the rebellious Satraps of Upper Euphrates and Old Sumaria. With his armies did he crush them and reclaim our ancient lands. The people did rejoice to be a part of great Akkadia again. Truly they are blessed to be brought once more into the fold”._ 

Sargon stood letting the roar of the crowd wash over him. Sunlight glinted from his golden chariot, pulled by a dozen white horses. Here was the God-Kind of Akkadia, arrayed in all his splendour before his new people. Bright petals fell about his form as his procession drew under a bridge, thrown by citizens eager to demonstrate their new loyalty. That such adulation was not entirely sincere; visibly armed guards lined the streets and Imperial agents dotted the crowd, did not matter to the monarch. It was enough that they gave the appearance of devotion and in time they may come to believe it, once the temples and priests descended on this city and properly educated the populace in the Akkadian way. 

*Not so Random Event*

A policy of isolationism is adopted. Akkadia does not concern itself with the goings on of the wider world. 

_“In his wisdom the Son of Heaven did decide that Akkadia did not need to know of the lesser civilisations dotting the world. They were young and of little import until the great armies of Akkad would reach them. Great Sargon was content with splendid isolation, for what need did we have of barbarian ways?”_

Sargon sat reclined in his throne, paying little attention to the droning of one of his ministers as he instead fondled the concubines scattered around his person. It was the fat one, son of Thumpatr, Emir he thought his name was. Presently the man was bleating about the need for a dialogue with other peoples, something about the need for a ‘rapport and understanding between neighbours’. Sargon was more interested in the smooth thigh of the giggling girl to his right as she caressed his own bare chest. She was a new one and he was looking forward to trying her out. 

Languidly lifting a bejewelled hand the minister stopped prattling immediately. “Emir, you speak of nonsense” drawled Sargon in a low, resonant voice. “We are the elder people are we not?” “We have scaled the towers of knowledge and created an ancient culture yes?” The minister bobbed his head in agreement with his master’s words. “Then we have no need of communing with the barbarians. We shall learn all we need to when we have conquered them. The lion does not consider the fly”. 

The chastised man fell to the floor on his hands and knees, knowing he was dismissed. Still on the floor he crawled away backwards, bobbing his head in obeisance. Sargon did not notice the man’s grovelling, his attention returned to the giggling girl whose adventures hand had traced a path downwards. “Now, my dear, where were we?” 

*Financial Statement*

8 Requisition Spent
2 Saved

Balance of 2


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

*National Interest:​*Subtotal:10
-Income: +0
-Expenses:-9
-Final Total: 1

Industry: *Upgrade Province 66 and 65 to farmland and 67 to port.*

Military: *Recruit new Artillery Division,"Green-Glade Boys"in province 66*.

Province 66: Green Glade: A Scenic land that has been part of the Izgurken empire even sense the days of the great Izgurka himself. Green-Glade is home to many of the common Izgurkens whom spend their lives growing the food that fuels the machine which is the Izgurkan Empire. Green-Glade is mainly normal-sized towns with a single large town,but it is blessed with a massive Library filled with Agricultural knowledge located in the heart of Nexus, Green-Glade's first settlement. Green Glade was hardly affected by the loss of the colonies,as they were simply a bread basket for the empire, but the quality of life has decreased sense the fall#

Province 67- Gemscite- So named because of what brought settlers here, a rumor that a massive deposit of Gems was located around the coast-line.Gemcite's main purpose now is as a Port-City where many Merchant guilds make their home. Some whisper that the "Resistance" can be found here, able to set root because of the poverty that can be found in the lower parts of town....

Province 65-Iniox- The newest addition to the Izgurken Empire sense the loss of their African colonies, Iniox is a fertile land with huge potential for industry, and is often considered a staging point for colonization# Unlike Green-Glade with it's many towns, Iniox has but one city filled with factories and Libraries and a hand full of small farming villages.

Province 64-Manitia- The all-mighty capital of the Izgurken Empire and home to most of the Scientist-Nobles and the Grand Labortory-Palice.Manitia is a massive and splendid city surrounded by a great wall to separate it from the forest, it is one of the few reminders of Izgurka's once great power. Manitia is a very popular "pilgrimage" spot for aspiring scholars who come to see the remains of famous scientist-saints and visit grand libraries. Manitia was perhaps most affected by the loss of the African colonies, losing all the wealth that had been pouring into the treasury and the Scientist-Nobles looking like fools for losing land to savages. Today, Manitia has recovered to an extent, regaining some of their pride and wealth over the years, and are ready to regain land lost and expand their borders.

_*Military Actions​*_
"Extra, Extra! Hear all about it!" a small, yet very loud boy, no older then eight, shouted to the teeming crowds of people doing business in the Port-City of Gemcite."Glorious Artillery Regiment created to protect Green-Glade! Caption Bordwich says this is an obvious sign of reviving power in Izgurka!"

As he yelled this, several uniformed men stopped by to listen, drooping coins into a hat at the boy's feet.

Result: Artillery Regiment built in Green-Glade.

_*Expansion and Diplomacy*_​
Expansion: The Power of Progress shall be expanded to Province 193 and 192. Hail Science.

Heffion looked around the grand table, staring each of his advisers in the eyes as he pointed to two areas of land that had once been apart of the once mighty Izgurken Empire but had won their "independence".

"Jawsink, I want you to direct the reclamation and colonization of some of the old lands alongside Lord-General Bronsworth."Heffion said in his crisp and young voice to a fat man dressed in fine,dark green fabrics, Several gold chains decorated with Rubys hanging around his neck.

"Of course, My lord," Began the Domestic Adviser," But are you sure we can take back some of the lost lands? Who knows what those savages have become!"

"Oh quiet you! It has been far too long sense we had a leader with guts!" A battle-scared gentleman clad in a Dark-Green military uniform declared, his large Handle-bar mustache bouncing as he talked."You can count on me to get the job done right, my lord! We will bring these barbarians back into the fold of Science! Whatever they have won't last long against our riflemen!"

Heffion smiled,he could always count on Bronsworth to do his bidding . He was a tough old bastard who has been waiting for the chance to claim the lands that were rightfully theirs.

And he kept that Jarsink in line, he was the best at his job, but by the Laws of Physics he was annoying!


_*Diplomacy:​*_
The famed Heffion the Logical sat on his tall, iron throne, snacking on a choice piece of meat and reading over several, unimportant documents, his pet parrot, Issac,sat perched on a stool by his side. He began skimming a seemingly bland scouting report when he saw something that caught his eye.

"Well well well Issac, look what he have here." Heffin mumbled to his feathered companion,whom picked at his feathers in response," It seems as if some settlers spotted signs of another empire very close to our borders, shall we see whom our new neighbors are?"

Issac looked towards his owner dumbly, before squawking out,"Bwarck! Burn the Savages! Bwarck!"

"Ah Issac, you have been hanging around Bronsworth too long!" Heffion chuckled,it was good when he had these brief periods of privacy, which became fewer and farther between as the days went on.

Still chuckling, he called for his diplomats, he had to find out more about this "United States of Caledonia".

Result: _*Diplomats sent to the United States of Caledonia to learn more about their neighbor.*_

*N.S.R.E.​*On the streets of the great capital of Izgurka a cloaked man moves quickly through down the cobbles to avoid the patrolling police man. After looking over his shoulder several times the small man finally takes a turn down an alleyway towards a small home, tucked in between the buildings and streets. He knocks on the door three times and another man with a worn face opens it, they exchange and nod and the cloaked figure enters. Inside the curtains are closed and many men and woman sit around a large table, a red flag hands from the nearby wall.
They are a small part of the ‘resistance’ a group of Izgurkan citizens that seek to topple the government, although they are small and weak the fact they are there is…troubling. Since the loss of our African colonies the government has been made to look like a fool and the people whisper rebellion. Sir, its time something was done, we cannot look weak any longer, and we must become strong and prosperous.

Heffion the Logical sighed deeply as his advisers told him of the government's reputation, and how the people had gotten restless and have began thinking of rebellion. This was a very delicate situation that required a silent hand, they had to remove the broken parts from the machine while making the pure cogs regain faith in their operators.

Turning towards his advisers, who were sitting around a table below his elevated throne, awaiting his orders, he announced his plan.

"To regain the faith of our people, we must unite them all under a single cause that will benefit our plans and stop their doughts. I propose we integrate heavy propaganda campaigns into every aspect of daily life, from work to play." Heffion began, briefly casting a look towards his Public-affairs adviser,"Ranock, I need you to get right on this, cast the government in the best light possible, make them remember the glory days of our empire and remind them that those days of splendor shall only return as a result of their labor."

Ranock nodded and got up to leave, propaganda would not make itself after all.

Stopping near a kneeling drink-servant to have a sip of tea, Heffion explained step two of his plan," As for this Resistance, I want them crushed all at once, so we can focus on more important things." Heffion glanced towards his eyes and ears for the more...unrefined parts of the cities, a shady man by the name of Hennald, and gave him his orders," I need you to use your....special connections to get spys into the Resistance ranks, if you can do that then we can take them all out in one strike!" 

Some rulers might find it "cowardly" to implant spys into your enemy's ranks instead of hunting them down, but this was Izgurka, deception was but one of Heffion's many tools.

"Aht, I can get it done ma Lord. Just need a few days is all." Hennald responded in his guttural accent, clearly raised in the slumps of Gemcite. While he was not the most well breed of Heffin's helpers, he was certainly one of the most useful, giving him valuable information about the going-on's in the Empire without fail, and all he asked in return was some food and pay.

"Excellent, when it is done we can lure them into a trap and bury them in cannon fire! Problem solved." Heffion said confidently, before turning and begining to walk towards the heavy twin doors.

"Meeting adjourned, if anyone is in need of me I will be in my quarters. Praise Science." He shouted behind his shoulder, the collective cry of "Praise Science" his only response.

N.S.R.E. Results: 1.Spys planted in the Resistance ranks. 2.Heavy propaganda programs initiated, loyalty and production boost.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*National Interest:*
Upgrade Farms in provinces 90, 91, 92, 93. Cost = 8 requisition.

*Summary: 10 Requisition - 8 (4 farms) = 2 Requisition*

*Movement of armies and fleets:*
N/A

*Summary: N/A*

*Expansion and Diplomacy:*
Colonies Provinces 97 and 89.

Emperor Oda Nokubura or the Hiigaran Empire was getting sentimental in his rapidly increasing age, he had seen his lands convulse through hideous conflict, unite beneath his banner, and then begin the arduous task of rebuilding their nation with the determination fit for angels. The sun danced elegantly along the gentle waves of the strait that bordered the capital, its waters had long been a bounty for Hiigara, providing trade and food to its people when besieged, or a nigh on impenetrable wall of defense against any foreign invaders. However, Nokubura looked out not to see the ocean, but to attempt to imagine what lands lay across, lay far abreast the continent, for Hiigara no longer looked inwards as it once did, and the Emperor feared if his nation was ready for the challenges that it would undoubtedly face.

"Yoshu?" called the Emperor, causing his faithful adviser to jump as the calm silence was broken. "Yes my lord Nokubura?" Oda smiled to himself at his old friend, "Please, have we not known each other long enough for you to refer to me as Oda?" "Not since we were children Nokubura." Yoshu replied, the slightest of grins passing across his otherwise straight face. 
"Tell me Yoshu, have we received any more reports of contact between the private merchants and the southerner vessels?" queried Nokubura, in reply Yoshu handed the emperor a small pile of letters from merchant captains describing encounters with the unidentified craft. "Hmmm, I have meditated on an idea which came to me in a dream, did you know that Yoshu? There are others out there, these reports and those of our scouts prove as much, yet do we know who they are, what they are even? No." Oda laughed slightly at the thought of his nation's blindness, "Would you believe it Yoshu, that I am deciding out first act of foreign policy, on a dream?" The adviser seemed to have his interest piqued at this, apparently eager to know what was concerning the Emperor. "I would like you to charter a vessel for an envoy of our diplomats to travel to the southern lands. I, myself, will be joining them." Yoshu was taken aback by this sudden declaration, he stepped quickly forward, pleading with his Emperor to reconsider the endeavor. "Yoshu, please trust my judgement, I am not getting any younger and if we are to make contact with our closest neighbors, then I want them to see they we mean no harm, the consequences of anything else could be dire." Yoshu silenced his instinctive retorts and considered the emperor's words, he knew that he was right, but it was still a risk; although it had to be done. "When do you wish to leave Emperor?" Nokubura grabbed his ceremonial robe from the hanger and turned to Yoshu, "As soon as I may."

*Summary: Colonising Provinces 97 and 89 
The Emperor himself leads a diplomatic expedition to the uncharted souther lands of the Republic of Equas.*

*Not-So-Random-Events:*

_Empire of Hiigara – A Democratic Solution
Although we have kept our constitutional monarchy for many years now there are certain groups of monarchists who dislike the idea of a democratic government and wish to see the full powers of the emperor reinstated. They called themselves the ‘Hiigaran Imperials’ and want to remove everything in the government until only an absolute Emperor exists. The politicians of our nation have tried and failed to stop this group, but it appears they only listen to royalty. If the Emperor could stop them it could cause to other people in the nation seeing a monarch as ‘unnecessary’ who many people wish to avoid. If we let these people continue to exist then it could spark an uprising. But, reports show these people have unflinching loyalty, so many lords think they would be better suited else were… _

Nokubura stood before the bowing men, each of their eyes sharply averted and facing the floor. "Stand my loyal subjects, we have much to discuss, and I can only do that to your faces." As the men rose to their feet, facing their emperor with some hesitation, Nokubura smiled benevolently at them and saw in them the undying loyalty and honour he had been told about. "Word of your Hiigaran Imperials have reached my ears, and I feel honoured and flattered that you and your followers feel that I am fit to rule our great nation single-handedly, but I must apologise in saying that I quite simply cannot." The ring leaders of the Hiigaran Imperials seemed startled at the response and momentarily glanced at each other in surprise before once more meeting the eyes of their emperor. "No one man can, or should, govern a nation of many, the responsibilities would drown him or worse, drown those who put their faith in him. This fact is why I created our parliment by royal decree, and is why I have decided for our country to be this way. Regardless, an Emperor is still required, as a figurehead, as a guiding force for often wayward politicians and as a symbol for our people to rally behind. But we *must* stand united, or all is lost. I am going to inform you that I am in fact taking leave of hiigara in an attempt to make contact with far off lands, and I ask you as a brother hiigaran to cease the current course of the Hiigaran Imperials; instead, I ask you to accept a task that only you are best equipped to perform. You have proven your loyalty and honour to me and our nation, therefore, I request that you take lead of a number of diplomatic envoys that I am authorising to be sent out to make contact with nations which our scouts have discovered, but yet to meet. This is a great duty, with great responsibliities, but I put my faith in you and ask you as brothers." With this Nokubura bowed deeper than any of them and shook each of their hands, treating them for all the world, as equals in all but name.

*Summary: The Hiigaran Imperials is ordered to either be disbanded or cease such rigorous attempts to force its views on hiigarans outside the legitimate political systems, and the emperor asks its leaders to lead diplomatic missions to establish contact with suspected nations across the continent.*


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Requisition:* 10
*Income:* 0
*Expenses:* -9
*Total:* 1

*National Interest*

*Industry:* Upgrade province 104 and 107 to Farmland. -4
Build a Port in province 106. -2

*Military:* Founding of the first official regiment of Equas. Formed from the united peoples of Equas. (Infantry) -3

Province 106: Sivernam - The Port City of Masaq. The current capital of Equas and the seat of it's government. Masaq was founded when a group of colonists took shelter in a cove during a dreadful storm, only to discover it was in fact a natural harbour of astounding size, accessible by only one small channel. A natural fortress in itself. With fresh water running down into the sea, and plenty of game and fertile land, it was an ideal place to build a settlement. There formed, first the settlement, then the town and what is now fast becoming the sprawling metropolis of Masaq. Considering it's position as the newly liberated state of Equas, work is planned to fortify Masaq, the harbour already forming a natural fortress but designs are being drawn to make it nigh impregnable.

Province 107: Elleram - Discovered later in the colonisation of the new continent, Elleram was noted for it's fertility on the wide rolling plains on which life thrived, it has since been cleared and work on an advanced irrigated farming community continues apace.

Province 105: Wiverna - The sister to Elleram in almost every detail, though discovered far later, the men who live out here are a rough, hard-bitten folk, though their farms are massive and they look forward to swelling their coffers once their first caravans reach the capital.

Province 104: Kierra - Furthest from Masaq and the first colony established on the new continent the people of Kierra are used to living in comfort. They used to run great slave plantations until the formation of Equas led to it's abolition and the masters of the land, still fabulously wealthy are bitter at the cost the new state has extracted from them, they are also, almost exclusively aetheist, and stand as one of the most divisive elements of the states congress.


*Military Action*

Founding of the first official regiment of Equas. Formed from the united peoples of Equas. (Infantry)

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

*Expansion:* Colonisation of provinces 98 and 99

*Diplomacy:*

A hacking cough split the silence, it was deep and brutal, no mere cold or minor illness, this was something that pointed to a far deeper corruption, and a far more fatal one. Cardinal Thomas Marechal stared ruefully at his handkerchief, pushing it back into the pocket of his robes before anyone could see the blood on it.

"Cardinal!"

The sharp tones of William Sev called him back to the matter in hand. William was one of his advisers, a sharp featured, raven haired deacon who seemed to permanently wear an expression of disapproval on his face. The others of the council were varied, the tall, dark skinned Asa Koriche was a reserved man with an expressive, thoughtful face while the others of the Cardinal's entourage were equally as varied.

"May we perhaps return to the matter in hand."

"Yes, yes of course William."

Thomas' voice was soft and kindly, losing some of it's power, nonetheless is was a voice that inspired trust. Reminding one of a kindly old grandfather. it was a voice more reminiscent of a parish priest than the powerful figure Thomas cut. He was tall and thin, with broad shoulders and a body that had once been powerful, but was now wasting away with age and disease. His face was noble, but as gaunt as the rest of his body, his cheeks hollow with illness and much of his once healthy complexion faded and greyed. His eyes were kindly, but tired as he looked back towards the frowning Arch-Deacon.

"I..."

Asa coughed meaningfully.

"We believe that considering our position, and our past, remaining in isolation is a recipe for diasaster, at the first opportunity we should despatch envoys to the nearby states to ascertain their alignment and to acquire allies in Europe. Asa was nodding in agreement. That was unusual, most of the time the too were at each others throats, for them to agree was rare, and showed that the matter was of clear import.

This wasn't strictly true, Asa and William were the two most influential advisers, but hid this from Thomas, making him think that they were enemies when in fact together they manipulated him into doing what they wanted.

He nodded thoughtfully, despite the two manipulating him he was no fool and probably would have pursued the same course anyway. He nodded sharply.

"Very well, I see no reason why not. In fact this would certainly be the most prudent course of action. I suggest that we should prepare a ship to take an envoy across the Mediterranean, an ally across the sea would certainly be a valuable trading partner and if it comes to war we will need friends in Europe.”
Envoy dispatched, Deacon Peter Matthews sails across the Mediterranean and seeing evidence of advanced construction and civilisation petition for access to the Kingdom of Wintereisse, waiting just offshore province 212. Sunset Island.
Scouts sent east to the Akkadian Empire, ending at 114.


*NSRE*
_With so many religions within our republic nobody is quite sure what holds everyone together, perhaps it’s a sense of unity? Or because the other option is to be dictated by a European warlord or Monarch, but if we are to survive as an independent country we need to create a dominant cultural group. While this nation holds many African and European people we need to merge them into one cultural group, some have suggested that we call it ‘Equastrian’ but because the African people are dominant we simple assimilate the other ethnic groups in an African one? Making the decision would a step in the right direction but how we do it will be the real challenge!_

“In Masaq, Kierra, Elleram, it is we descendants of the settlers who are the wealthy, there are more of us in the parliament and we command the greater proportion of the lands. We are the ruling class and I suggest we take steps to maintain this state of affairs.”

Tobias was Kierran, and it showed in his attitude, many Kierran’s believed themselves superior to the African people who worked their plantations and ultimately provided their fortune, but he was not popular at the minute, and it showed. William Sev was idly picking at dirt beneath his nails, while Asa Koriche looked half asleep, watching the council from beneath lidded eyes.

“Now that the councillor has finished may I make a suggestion.”

Thomas nodded gently, frowning gently at the aetheist’s suggestion. “Of course William, this is a democracy after all.”

“Quite. Now, we may be the wealthy, we are the heads of the major religions and many of us sit in parliament. However, we are not the majority of the state, there are thousands, millions of people who we govern, and each will want his say. To impose any such state of affairs upon them would be a massive waste of manpower and money.”

He paused, looking around the table to see how the wind was blowing, and Thomas noted that Asa was frowning, but paying attention.

“I suggest that we draw up a bill of equality, those of us who rule are still the educated, the wealthy but the people deserve their equal representation among the mass and as we outlawed slavery, I say we make it law that all, in their basic human rights, are equal.”

Many around the table were nodding now, Tobias looked displeased at the turn events had taken, but seemed unwilling to continue the argument, knowing he had lost. Asa too looked unhappy, but more because the Arch-deacon’s suggestion had been a good one than because he disagreed. Thomas coughed, that familiar racking cough that shook his now frail body as he pressed the handkerchief to his mouth and nose. This continued for nearly a minute, until he managed a sip of water from the crystal goblets set around the table. The others had wine, but Cardinal Thomas Marechal drank no alcohol, only the Lord’s blood, in as much it was transformed from wine. When he finally managed to speak it was strong however.

“William is right, we would be nothing without our people and we should not abuse their trust and support. Such a bill is something I have worked for and I believe that now we have the strength of argument to succeed in passing it. I shall put it to parliament at the congress tomorrow.”

NSRE result – No man is any different from any other because of his physical characteristics. The Racial Equality Act is presented to parliament


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Requisition-10
Spent-8
Total Remaining-2

Industry: upgrade Dardanelles (150) into a port, fortify Darcus (149), upgrade Albania (152) and Kupala (151) into farms

The Empire announces new agricultural programs for the provinces of Albania and Kupala, expanding upon the region’s farmlands to better feed its growing population. Coastal towns in Dardanelles begin modernization projects on preexisting ports. 

Military: none taken

Expansion: begin immediate colonization of 148 and 153

Diplomacy: send diplomats to Winterreise and Caledonia to discuss the formation of non-aggression treaties or a possible alliance.

Voivode Konrad Siegfried Vykos silently studied the map laid out upon the table before, ignoring the ramblings of his advisors. He had heard it all before. Most of them were convinced that ideas were better. Most weren’t. His eyes were drawn to the two largest of the empire’s neighbors, Winterreise and Caledonia. Before any real expansion of the empire could begin they would have to be dealt with.

The Kingdom of Winterreise was a potential danger due to their close proximity. If a conflict started between them they could quickly and strike at the heart of the Empire. Extending an olive branch would at the very least gauge the nation’s future intentions. If they proved to be hostile with an eye on conquering the lands of the Empire they would be ready for them.

Caledonia was another potential ally but one that they could gain some leverage over with the proper actions. Presently the fastest way for the nation to import and export was through the strait that connected the Black Sea to the Mediterranean. Taking control of the region would put them in a position to dictate trade through the Black Sea. Of course if Caledonia realized fully realized what they were doing they would undoubted be displeased but there would be little they could do to stop them.

“Send envoys to Winterreise and Caledonia,” he ordered. “We need to gauge their reactions and intentions. Hopefully they will see the value in becoming allies rather than enemies.”

NSRE: Even though the empire has finally pulled through the age of poverty and economic downturn, back when the empire was on the verge of collapse. There are still people who seek self-determination; to break away and form their own nation, from what they call “A weak and corrupt government” Even though the other people of the empire seem to accept the rule of Darcus, these people, situated in the land of ‘Albania’ still want to return to the old ways. They expressed their feelings during a series of riots where they raided an administrate building and wounded several royal officials. The local police managed to stem the rioting and many troublemakers were arrested but, the hunger of self-determination still fills the mind of the rioters. Attempting to find the ring-leaders would be very difficult, as they are hidden away among law-abiding citizens. Sire, what would should we do?

Konrad let out a sigh as he rubbed his eyes as the officer finished his report. No matter how many reforms and improvements he brought to his people there were some that were never satisfied. The old men of the aristocracy feared change and anything that could threaten their power and wealth, the older poor who had spent most of their lives suffering in terrible poverty before his reforms became enacted and were still bitter over the hand fate had dealt them and now these Albanians and their cry for self-determination. It was truly ironic that they were calling out for a return to the old ways as well as self-determination. Before the forming of the Empire the masses were serfs with no real rights what so ever and before his ascension to the throne things were little better. Sure they could do whatever they wish but only those directly serving the aristocracy had regular meals and a decent home to rest in. Really the only people who would benefit from what these anarchists were calling for would be the rich nobles of Albania and it was likely that they were the real leaders behind this ‘movement’. Zachary Rustovich, Boyar of Albania was part of the ‘Old Guard’ among the nobles and a vocal opponent to his reforms.

Unfortunately without hard proof of their treason there was little he could do directly against the nobles. Still this could not be allowed to go on unpunished. “I want this incident investigated but tell them that I will not tolerate heavy-handed tactics and violent reprisals,” he instructed. “We are not like these…anarchists and criminals. All of us are to be held at a higher standard.”

Many officers and nobles were crying out for vengeance after this latest riot and will have it. But now was not the time. Bringing the hammer down now would only embolden the anarchists and drive more to their cause. A softer approach was needed now and when the ringleaders were brought out into the light they will receive the fate of all traitors.

“Albania, no all the people of the Empire need to be reminded that only through unity can we all prosper. Self-determination is a joke. A thousand voices will always express a thousand different opinions. It brings only dissention and chaos,” the Voivode explained, rising from his throne. “Dissention and chaos will only lead to suffering and strife. I will not allow that for the Empire and its people.”

“What will you do sire?” Dieter, one of his aides asked.

“I will go to Albania myself,” Konrad answered. “First I will visit those injured officers in hospital. From there I shall inspect the damage from the riots before speaking to the public, reminding them of where we have come from, what we have accomplished together and what we can still achieve as long as we remain unified. And while these people calling for self-determination may have the best of intentions their actions are doing nothing but harm to our people which I will not tolerate. If they are truly sincere about their actions then they would not resort to lashing out at their own people.”


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Requisition Subtotal: 10
- Income: +0
- Expenses: -9
- Final Total: 1

*National Interest:*
*Industry:*Upgrade province 74 and 75 to farmland. Build Port in Province 75. -6 Requisition

*Military:* Recruit the 1st infantry battalion of the Royal Guard. in province 75. -3 Requisition

Province 75: Jylland the heart of the Kingdom, where in the old days the vikings spread terror and trade across europe. A land of gentle rolling hills, good for farming and raising of livestock. Its 6000 miles of coastline, providing the nation with many fishing villages and natural ports where towns and cities have sprung up. Providing ships and sailors for the merchant fleet of vendsyssel. Thou most of the trade richness comes from transporting goods from one end of europe to the other end, with great profits to be made. But all merchants need a safe place to return to, to get repairs and replacing lost crew. Jylland provides that safe place, and the best fresh bacon in the galaxy.

Province 74: Slesvig the area the old legions of rome never crossed. Many a war have been thought in the old times between Jylland and slesvig, ruins of fortifications are spread across the borderland. But as Jylland became under rule of one king, and became the kingdom of vendsyssel, its armies united defeated the various lords of slesvig and the nation became a part of the kingdom. Most of the lords of that time was incorporated into the nobility of vendsyssel and retained there lands, and have for centuries provided the nation with a stable border and protection from aggressors of the south.

Province 71: Prussia was once part of a larger nation, but it collapsed 75 years ago. Its emperor being very warlike, drove his nation to bankrupcy and collapse from several unsuccesful wars. The people of Prussia rebelling, and joined the Kingdom of Vendsyssel for protection from there former emperors revenge. A series of small wars followed but Prussia experienced a surge of prosperity, as money flowed in to rebuild the province. Its coastline placement making it a perfect addition to vendsyssel. Trade coming down the Gulf of Finland, could be unloaded in prussia to be sent south, much cheaper than the ports in Jylland could.

Province 72: Hamborg was in the old times a bunch of small duchies, city states and kingdoms. But as the Kingdom of Vendsyssel consolidated its power in the region a long term plan was set into motion. A plan that would make the kingdom gain control of the regions fertile lands and its relatively abundance of iron and silver. Over the next few centuries every city, kingdom, duchy and what ever else called itself a power in the region was bought, coerced, assimilated, forced or cheated into becoming a part of the Kingdom. Which is now beginning to show its true worth for Vendsyssel, as its riches truly have begun to travel into the nations treasury.

*Movement of Armies and Fleets:*
1st infantry Royal Guard battalion on extended combat drill maneuvers in province 75 Jylland.

*Expansion and Diplomacy:*

King Andrew looked out over the lakes that surrounded the castle of Skanderborg. The ministers of the government sitting by the long tables with there aids, or talking in small groups in the corners of the large hall that was usually used for the large parties a king was supposed to throw every now and then. Various reports on what was happening in the nation and the surrounding area had been discussed and the King was quite pleased with the progress.

*Colonisation:*

Begin immediate colonisation of Province 76 and 70

Province 76: The counts, barons and dukes of Bremen had approached Vendsyssel five years ago with a collected wish to join the Kingdom. It was a relatively poor region, that was plagued with skirmishes with raiding neighbours they couldn't fight back. Pirates using its uncontrolled harbours as staging points against the merchant fleets of Vendsyssel. Which had made them boycot the nation, almost stopping all trade. The signing of the treaty that would make the province a part of the kingdom, was planned to happen in two weeks. King Andrews wife allready planning the festivities that would happen in the very same hall as the government was now using as a parliament. King Andrew smiled to himself, the plan his father had but in motion 17 years ago had worked like a charm. Secretly supporting the aggresive neighbours to raid Bremen and supporting the pirates with knowledge of the merchant fleets movements had quickly provided a boon in the pirate fleets numbers. Support that would now slowly disappear, and reinforcing the armies of Bremen, should quickly discourage further attacks. And taking control of the harbours should also make life difficult for the pirates. With trade soon to begin in the province again, the province would soon be a productive member of the Kingdom, of that Andrew was sure. And it was also the access they needed for province 78 Nederland, a rich province that was also becoming rich on trade and its abundance of natural harbours. Something the kingdom was very interested in, at the very least, to keep other powers out of the area.

Province 70: Brandenborg was another story, it was one of the last remnants of the old Prussian empire. Unrest and poverty had ruled the country for decades, there was no true ruling body left, its nobility and other influential people had fled or had been killed. Anarchy being the only true rule. Many people from the area had fled into the adjoining provinces of Vendsyssel, people that could easily be persuaded to return home if the area would become stabil. Not to mention that many prominent prussian families had families and land in Brandenborg they would like access to again. Contact had been established with the largest collections of rebels and people across the nation, and they had all been persuaded by various means to support the assimilation into the Kingdom of Vendsyssel. Large propaganda machinery had been working overtime for months, to inform and prepare the populace of Brandenburg of the new rule. And what it would mean for its people. Military forces had been gathered ready to move in, to secure Brandenburgs remaining infrastructure and provide police and security, untill the nation would begin to get back on its feet. King Andrew was concerned that it would take decades to truly get the nation back on its feet, but many merchants had allready plans for investments that would help create jobs, growth and stability to the nation. Which should help them become a content preferably a happy part of the Kingdom.

*Diplomacy:* 

There had been many reports on the state of europe, the foreign minister and influential merchant Jakob Samuelsen, had collected several reports from his own fleets as well as that of both national and foreign ship captains of what was happening in the world. Reports was returning of several nations gaining the wealth and power to expand there power, much like what Vendsyssel itself was doing. The government had decided to expand the net of agents to be placed in all neighbouring provinces, slowly to expand that net over the coming years, so Vendsyssel should get detailed information of the provinces and there dealings with there neighbours. Dedicated merchant fleets with no obvious affiliation with the government or kingdom, would be collected to create more permanent trade relations with the close nations of Izgurka, Illyrian and England. It was concluded that much information would be gained, by seeing how those realms would treat merchant fleets. What trade would they allow, what taxes and fees they would place on various goods. Would it be independent merchants or institutions of the realms that would negotiate the deals. It was also surmised that was good trade relations created, it would form the basis for more permanent solutions. And if over the years the other nations trade economy could become reliant somewhat on the merchant fleet of Vendsyssel, a boycot from that fleet could also weaken or hamper the nation in case hostilities was initiated.

Independent Merchant fleets sent to Izgurka, Illyrian and England to improve trade relations.

*Not-so-random events*

King Andrew turned around speaking out to the gathered ministers.
"I have come to a decision on our lack of qualified officers for the new national army." 

The government and king had spent hours upon hours, not just this day discussing the new national army. The nobility of the nation had for centuries been the providers of soldiers for the nation, gathering men for any war or other conflict the Kingdom became a part of. Which also meant the lords still kept too much power, since if there was the will to do it, they could instigate a coup of state. Taking the power from the king and government. As King Andrew was still the leader of the fleets and Armies of Vendsyssel. The minister of defense being second in command. The minister being the Count of Himmerland, had lobbied for the suggestion that the rich and influential could by spots for officers untill experienced and skilled officers had been appointed.
It was a solution that had its merits, but it would still keep the army in control of the nobility for far too long. Other options had been discussed, but none had really captured the kings approval. But Andrew had have some quiet time to ponder the problem while just staring at the lakes around the castle, and Andrew had come up with an idea that sprung from various parts of the other ideas that had been presented.

_"To begin with we are going to buy experienced officers from various mercenary companies across europe, standard officer salary to begin with and with a bonus for lets say ten years of service. Im suggesting a sizeable piece of property and land. All the excess land we have after the Catholic church have turned much of there land over to the Kingdom, could easily be converted to this purpose. That way we get officers that have tried actual war and know what a soldier need to be able to do. And with a little luck loyalty in that they are actually going to fight for there future home. Our recruiters should ofcourse try and recruit officers that are some what sympathetic to our way of doing things."_

Sitting down in his chair the king continued his proposal.

_"Meanwhile we are going to create military academies across the kingdom for training of officers. Something every future officer aspirant need to attend, in order to become a officer of the National Army of Vendsyssel. I want Naval academies too, for our national fleet. As you all know port facilities in Aarhus are being expanded. And even thou we have lots of experienced officers for our ships, I want officers that can control fleets in battle, not just a single ship versus ship encounters. Instead of just buying a officer spot as it have been suggested, we are going to allow donation for these academies, which grant access to the academies. Even thou some of the rich and powerful might send there unruly sons with no aptitude to lead, im sure they will stop when there sons graduate only as sergeants. And im sure spoiled unruly nobles might work hard to become proper officers, not much wealth or glory in just being sergeants, and a lot of hard work. And that is the mandate the teachers and leaders of every academy is going to have, they are the ones that pass the students, they are the ones that send out sergeants, lieutenants or failures. And when the academies have been built we could keep on accepting donations, which would still keep the nobility and rich in the loop, but every donation should also cover a full scholarship for someone who ordinarily couldn't afford to attend the academy. Scholarships for ordinary soldiers that have exemplary service records and shows great aptitude for leading. For students of the universities with decent grades, but also want to but can't afford to serve there country. Maybe even for poor men, that pass a test we could hold yearly for those truly motivated and gifted, but are just poor. That way we would also guarantee that we get motivated and loyal soldiers in our officer corps. Any comments gentlemen"_

Then the discussions heated up again for a few more hours, but King Andrew got his suggestion through.

NSRE action: Experienced mercenaries and willing officers from various armies across europe hired for the National army. Military and Naval Acadamies built in the larger cities across the kingdom to provide the nation with qualified officers for its armies in the future.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

*Total starting RP point = 10
Total cost of turn= 4
Remaining RP = 6*

*Colonization and industry;*

*Province 14 – 15 to farms
Colonize 16 – 19*

As lieutenant Rowley of the 3rd colonial divisions sifted through his reports he came to the same conclusion that his fellow councillors had all agreed to. The 2 nearby provinces both were perfect for expansion and with the boom of resources the colony received when, Johansson Mclanahan came, both could be colonized simultaneously. As well as this there were enough supplies to build farms in the available provinces that have already been colonized allowing a source of income to begin flowing through the colony. However much to his frustration his push to have an infantry regiment created was denied by an overall vote but he was promised a force will be constructed later on. Both ways Rowley saw the reason behind it but still felt uneasy, and as the meeting was adjourned he half chuckled to himself when he thought a few decades of war is a good excuse to become a little twitchy.



_*Diplomacy;*_

He still couldn’t stop himself from shaking with anticipation. Here in front of him was one of the motherlands most famous war heroes! Michal was only a standard diplomat so commonly only met with low level figures but this was the start of a new turn in his career. “And finally mi lord we have a fleet of independent merchant fleets from king Andrew’s territory.” After thinking to himself for a moment Mclanahan seemed to straighten as he reached a conclusion in his mind “As you know the motherland cannot support us and many nations here rival us in size and power, even so it is unwise to turn away an olive branch. Allow the merchants in with open arms and send them to our bazars. They will undoubtedly improve trade relations and that can only lead to more income on both our behalf not to mention due to their location they would make a better friend than foe.” Quickly scribbling down notes Michal looked up to see Mclanahan pause as if in thought before continuing. “We do not want to be too open with our new neighbours, at least not until we at least have a garrison army. So for now send diplomatic emissaries to the nearby lands to confirm current peaceful relations. And make sure to see if an embassy can be set up in the nations USC and the empire of Higara to make further diplomatic missions easier as well as show peace.” Quickly bowing his head Michal left the room almost jumping with excitement he had been placed in charge to oversee the entire colonies diplomatic missions. Maybe he was in for more than just a simple promotion he pondered as he headed down the corridor to meet with his fellow diplomats

*Summary;
Merchants allowed entry with open arms
Diplomats sent to all nearby nations to confirm there are no hostilities
And embassies are asked to be made in Higara and USC to push for more friendly relations*



*Not so random event;*

This was not how Jackson expected the day to go. It started off normal seemed to be ending normal before a whole force of royal guards showed up asking everyone in the damn town to show up. However until he reached town hall he wondered what was happening and what was serious enough to pull him away from his dinner but now in front of him on a large rough stage was Commander Mclanahan. “Ladies and Gentlemen, I take only a moment of your time to discuss matters that I have heard of and feel should be confronted personally. Many of you say that the motherland is no more and the war may have been lost, or that we deserve our own rights to the land. Let me first say I believe that we have not lost the war and if anything we would be pushing the slimy Caldari behind their own borders. But still I must admit I have no proof and will have no proof only my beliefs in our great leaders. But the fact some of you say we deserve our own land confuses me. In my eyes all the land around us all the land we can see will be ours. It will be yours; it will be mine it will be the motherlands. You will own it and choose what to do with it but the fact of what its name is does not change how much food comes out of it or how much you care to protect it. All a name really is only a sign of what we are able to show of ourselves. For example when the Caldari attacked one regiment stood against them for 2 weeks until reinforcements arrived. They all shared our names and they are all in our blood we all have seen what Illyrans are capable of and would we want to add a colony that left behind that who gave it birth to the list. Even so one I must consider is how some have said that the name could give us enemies and endanger us. To this let me say that if having a piece of paper attached to the helmets of our soldiers saying we are not Illyrian would help protect us I would personally write the sheets myself but would that stop the butchers that haunt us or the Caldari who started the wars. I do not think so and neither should you. This is our chance to prove ourselves again and show our power not fight against that which gave us this opportunity.” With that Mclanahan left the stage and all the listeners were sent back to their homes each with something on their mind. Although Jackson felt persuaded he knew some might not accept their leader’s ideals.

*NSRE; *Independent from motherland refused. Leader travels across major towns saying speeches while his ambassadors and lower nobles spread similar speeches to lower towns and farms.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Requisition Subtotal:
-Income=0
-Expenses= -7
-Total= 3

National Interest

Industry: Build farms on 171, 170 *-4*

Military: Train the 1st Artillery division in 178 *-3*

Province 171: Alexandria . The bustling capital of Caledonia. A province made up of rolling plains this was the land that Alexander first took. It is a rich and fruitful land where the rich and poor live happily side by side. This is where Alexander and his advisors reside.

Province 170: Invirdu : This the main trade province of Caledonia and plans for a port in the future are known. This land flows out into the wide expanse of water known as the balck sea. Its citys are filled with merchants just waiting to set out and trade with Caledonias allys.

Province 172: Pertig: Another important trade province but renowned for its sea power. This land is formed around a large natural harbour and so is destined to be the staging point of Caledonias sea power.

Province 178: The serious military stronghold of Caledonia. Due to its close proximity to an important strategic location and its large expanses of open ground this has become the staging point of much of Caledonias future military muscle.




Expansion and diplomacy

Alexander returned from his religious journey to find that much had changed within Europe. He realised that time was of the essence and quickly set about his plans.

Colonisation: Instant colonisation sent to 179, 182

Diplomacy: When Alexander returned he found diplomats awaiting him. He chose to first speak with the diplomats from the Darscen Empire.

The diplomats were offering a very interesting proposal from their master. Alexander thought of the way he could use an ally such as the Darscens. And so Alexander sent the diplomats back with an alliance request on their minds.

The diplomats from the Izgurka were a different matter. Alexander was not particularly eager to ally with such a scientific country. But his brother seemed extremely enthusiastic and so Alexander accepted a non-aggression pact with the Izgurkas.

*Alliance request sent to Darscen. Non-aggression pact sent to Izgurka*


NSRE

Alexander sat back on his throne. Standing before him were three important men within Caledonia. To the right stood a tall man dressed in religious robes. This was Bizarc, the most important religious figure of the kingdom. To the left was a man dressed in smart military uniform. This was Ulaf, the general of Caledonias armys. And in the middle stood one of Alexanders own flesh and blood. This was Christopher, Alexanders brother and vizer. The men waited in silence for Alexander to speak.

*"So, our country wants a religion. Well, what shall we choose. Bizarc, what are your thoughts."*

Bizarc moved forward slightly and spoke loudly.

"We need a holy figure for the people to follow. They are weakminded without beleif and subjest to the tricks of the enemy. I say that we call Christianity as our religion and let God breate spirit into our people."

Ulaf spoke, after a nod from Alexander, in a commanding voice.

"My lord, I disagree with Bizarc. If we put our faith in God then our industry will fall far behind that of our enemys. We need to move forward from beleif and move forward with science. I call that we abolish religion all together and concentrate wholey on science."

*"So there is disagreement in my court. Brother, i wish to hear your say on this important matter"*

Christopher stepped proudly forward and addressed Alexander.

"Destroy religion brother. God and his angels our nothing but nonsense and filth from Europe. What we need our guns, not faith. Can faith kill hundreds of our enemys with a single shot. Can faith blow apart a mountain. Can faith kill a man with one shot. No! All it does is weaken our nation and let them think they are protected by the supposed God. We must destroy all traces of religion from our nation and let the people embrace science. We must do this or we will fail and be crushed."

Alexander nodded and thought for a while before speaking again
*"You make a good point brother but you speak rashly. I agree with Bizarc. We must make our people strong with faith and take the enemy with the Lords name on our lips. This is my final descicion. Now go, all of you.*

Christopher shook his head in disgust before turning on his heel and storming form the room, closely followed by Ulaf. Bizarc bowed before striding out as well, a smile on his lips. Alexander lay back, he knew he would have trouble with his brother. Espeachilly now with the head of the army following him. He needed to prepare.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Turn Two*

*July 1850, to December 1850

Not-so-random events*

*The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise – A thorn in our side*
At last! The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise can finally realise its true potential! New land is being brought under our great wings and industry is booming, the church thanks the grace of God for such a blessing. However, it has come as a shock to our people that not everyone that resides around of nation (or, as of now, in it) is a member of the Catholic Church! In one of our new colonies a large group of Atheists have been discovered! Atheists! Despite the best efforts of local priests these sinners refuse to convert, many of our bishops are crying for blood, Atheist blood.

*Akkadian Empire – Tribal Problems*
In the land around the Akkadian Empire there are many Tribes, they have been in this land for many years now, and none can remember when the first ones appeared. The empire is expanding and many of these tribes are being brought into it, however a lot of these savages refuse to forsake their uncivilised ways and see the light. Our people may worship the all-powerful God-King Sargon, but these hard faced, fly bitten savages do not. We want their land, but they refuse to give it to us. It’s about time we brought them round to our way of thinking. 

*The Realm of Izgurka*
It has been a long time now, since the workmen put those posters up on the walls of our buildings, now we have the symbol of Izgurka watching over us, controlling us. It is omnipresent, all over you can see it; in shot windows, branded on toys, taught in schools, the uniforms of the proud green soldiers that march the streets. The Government called it ‘National Identity’ to ‘Remind the world who we are’ but for the rebels it was a sign, a signal to start their own campaign. Word came from the spies; an uprising was being planned for Manitia, and it would begin very soon. It would be held outside Heffin’s presidential mansion, the information was confused in places but it seemed very clear that the rebels would be armed. We have two clear choices, strike now or prepare for the uprising. Attacking them now could mean a lot of the resistance would escape and possibly regroup, but waiting could threaten the life of our most important politicians, and even, Heffin

*The Empire of England – The Englishman, Scotsman and the Irishman*
George Smith, the best advisor the empire had to offer was not sitting at home with his wife and two small children; instead he stood in a green field on the English-Scottish border. Nobody was quite sure why he had been chosen for this task, he was a weary man with a nervous twitch in one arm, he did not look like the finest the empire could offer, standing in a field in his smart clothes, it all looked quite ridiculous. But he had done this kind of thing before, negotiating with tribes and suchlike, that’s why they must have chosen him. With him were two soldiers and an officer, they had rifles apart from the officer who had a sword at his belt. They waited for the leaders of the Celtic Union to make his way to them and begin the talks. The representative of the Scots was bear of man, with fists the size of hammers wearing a kilt and a tunic and a huge highland sword on his back. The Irish representative was a small man, ravaged by age that carried nothing but his clothes and a wooden walking stick. 
“Gentlemen” George said “how good of you to make it, shall we begin?” The old man nodded. The Scotsman was the first to start the ‘meeting’ 

“We know what you want from us”, George raised an eyebrow “we’ve seen it so many times before! So-called civilizations thinking they rule this land!”

“My good sir, we only to wish to-“

“NO, this is our land! We have lived here for years! We have reached the end of our tether with these Empires!” he went on

“We are offering you a position of power, your people will be allowed to keep all their traditional values, there need be no fighting” George remained calm

The bear-man swore at him “This ends now!” he turned to face his highlanders waiting not very far away “Lads! Kill the pigs!” 

Before anyone knew what was happening the Highlanders raised their rifles and the two English soldiers dropped to the floor dead, the officer unsheathed his sword but was met with the cold steel of a Highland claymore.
Only George was left standing. The bear was cleaning his blade.
The withered Irishman stepped forward and spoke for the first time, “You have threatened our independence one too many times, return to your hole and tell your leaders… we have declared war…”

*The United States of Caledonia – Border Troubles*
Due to colonisation is some region we now share our border with another nation, The Realm of Izgurka; a benevolent dictatorship that has forgone all religion. This is the first border we have ever shared with a sovereign nation and in truth; no one is quite sure how to react. Some have tried to make trade deals, raids, alliances; the Izgurkan diplomats have been so overwhelmed by political rubbish they simply cannot react. Our ministers want to establish an international border policy, so that we may all speak as one voice towards the Izgurkans, and that we might be able to create a reputation for ourselves.

*The Religious Republic of Equas – Colonial Epidemic*
It has come to our attention that one of our new colonies (province 99) has a had a serious outbreak of cholera and many of our plans to colonise the region have been postponed, (of course, ministers still recognise the region as our territory) but the people there are begging for our help to clean up the disease. However a lot of the richer, more important people within our government don’t want to risk it, because they fear that it could spread to one of our core provinces and threaten production there. They also seem to believe that our doctors can’t do it; despite our modern equipment cholera has always been a tough nut to crack.

*The Darcsen Empire – Traitor*
A man in a long black coat walked down the streets of Japrantia, the largest city in the province of Albania, no less than a month ago some Albanian Nationalists had staged an uprising here. The garrison here had put it down but the townspeople were still feeling the effects, almost everywhere you went there was a broken banner, a spent cartridge or rubbish on the streets. The man in the coat ignored that though, he had a job to do. In one pocket he carried a seal envelope and in the other, a loaded revolver. As he turned a corner the man could see another man like him, dressed in a long black coat, the obvious bulge of a gun in his coat pocket too. As they met they exchanged no words, but the first man simply passed the envelope to the other and they were off. When the second man reached his destination he would open it, it would be foolish to look now.

Voivode Konrad Siegfried Vykos was sitting in his stately home in the province of Albania, enjoying a good smoke when one of his aides, Dieter rushed through the door.

“By god man!” an angered Konrad yelled “can you knock?”
Dieter was panting, obviously he had been running “My lord…so sorry…we just got the latest report…from our spies”

“Well what is it that you need to come barging in?”

“Sir, one of generals…is a traitor…he has been working with the Albanians, someone right at the top of the food chain, one of your personal advisors…”

*The Empire of Hiigara – Road kill*
The Emperor of Hiigara, Oda Nokubura had been travelling to speak with the leaders of the Republic of Equas, but his ship had hit a rock and was being forced to make the rest of the journey by foot, well, by carriage. The convoy had been making lot of good progress that was until they heard the sounds of hooves. 
The soldiers had seen it first, a great cloud of dust gathering in the distance, nobody was sure what it was at first but when it got close the danger became clear. It was a company of wild bandits, they had seen the convoy a decided it was rich pickings, and the bandits themselves were dressed in furs and arms with guns and crude swords. The soldiers and the Hiigaran Imperials were hit by confusion at first, struggling to get themselves into some kind of order, desperate to protect their emperor

(Yur0, what happens next is up to you, have a bit of freedom!)

*Illyrian Empire – Sea Snake*
Early one morning, a ship was spotted on the horizon; it had been there for half an hour now and the townsfolk were starting to get curious. Finally a man in his late sixties brought out an old telescope into the street to get a proper look at this ship. A group of men, women and children had gathered, all curious about this one ship. He looked through his telescope…then jumped back as if it was on fire, the poor man was shaking madly and when he finally spoke he only said one word:

“Caldari!” he cried “The ship is from Caldari!”

Several people peered through the telescope and they all saw the same thing, a small ship, probably a scout, with the ugly red flag of Caldari flying over it. It was a small thing really, that ship couldn’t have possibly threatened the town, but it was the fact it was here, a ship of Caldari was here, it didn’t stay long either and left within the hour. But, it seemed that their Garden of Eden had its very own snake.

*Kingdom of Vendsyssel – Old Traditions*
Many men and women enjoy telling stories of the Vikings, our ancestors, to young children, they loved to here of the Viking’s expeditions into faraway lands; Russia, Iceland, Greenland and North America. One of these children was Alexander Jorgen and he would always enjoy a visit to his grandparent’s home to hear the stories of the Vikings of old. But that was many years ago now, and today he is Captain Jorgen of the Vendsyssel Royal Navy and has come out with a request: he wants to lead an expedition to Africa to set up some colonies there and discover more about the Nile River. But first he requires the backing of his nation and King.

(saying ‘yes’ to this will be -2 to your requisition (after your income from farms is sorted out) and build a transport fleet to use this turn, so you don’t need to wait till the next one to set off!) 

*World Affairs*
The ‘World Affairs’ newspaper is just something for you to look at to catch up on world events, if you don’t have time to read everyone’s posts you can look here to catch up on the lasts news. (However I advise you do look at the diplomatic section at least, you all have alliance requests and alike)

*World Affairs*​*
Anglo – Celtic War* 
After a serious breakdown in diplomacy the Celtic Union has declared war upon the Empire of England, It isn’t clear how a war began so early but we believe that the Celtic Union have simply found a common enemy for themselves. Our reporters in Scotland have told us that the Celtic Union have raised two Conscript Divisions and are eager to fight. If the Empire of England win the war then it will mean the annexation of all Celtic territories, however they only have one division compared to the Celt’s two. But the organization within the Celts is low so it could go either way.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

_*Requisition Subtotal: 3
- Income: +2
- Expenses: -4
- Final Total: 1 *_

*National Interest*

*Industry:* *Upgrade Provinces 212 and 209 to Farmland.* *-4 Requisition*

_Province 212: Sunset Island_ - Farmland.

_Province 211: Scarthmoor_ - Upgrading to Farmland.

*Province 210: Winterreise Victoria* - Farmland.

_Province 209: Pearl Run_ - Upgrading to Farmland.

_Province 208: Romula _- In the midst of rolling countryside has been found a massive, ancient city, completely abandoned and filled with massive monuments and huge temples. The Church has already begun converting these ancient Pagan buildings into Catholic Churches, and the city itself is being repopulated by citizens of Winterreise.

_Province 206: Dratveld_ - Filled with moors and almost constantly drizzling, the outer frontier of Winterreise is not particularly glamorous.

*Military Action*

1st Infantry Division continue drilling in Province 210.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

*Colonisation:* *Begin immediate colonisation of Provinces 204 & 205.*

*Diplomacy:*

_"My lord, a certain Deacon Peter Matthews wishes permission to land on Sunset Island, and would like to engage in diplomacy with us,"_ spoke the orderly, shifting his feet awkwardly. Crusader-King Donatus sat upright,

*"You mean that other nations have come to us, and our scouts have failed to really find anything of use in all this time?"* glared Donatus, angry at being on the back-foot. *"Recall the scouts, we shall share maps with these people and engage in diplomacy from there with other nations should they be close enough. In addition, give the Deacon permission to land, and accommodate him and his escort at the Royal Villa in Sunset Island. I shall move there at once to meet with the Deacon."*

_"My lord, before you go,"_ said the orderly, stammering, _"The Darcsen Empire has also sent us a diplomat, they came from where the scouts had been sent, they must have just missed them."_

*"Very well,"* said Donatus, *"have the diplomats from both nations assemble at the Royal Villa in Sunset Island, and we shall have a round-table conference there to discuss our futures."*

*1st Round Table Conference called between the Kingdom of Winterreise, represented by the Crusader-King Donatus, and the Religious Republic of Equas and the Darcsen Empire, each represented by their respective diplomat. Conference to be held in Province 212, the Sunset Island, in the Royal Villa.*

*Not-so-random-event*

_At last! The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise can finally realise its true potential! New land is being brought under our great wings and industry is booming, the church thanks the grace of God for such a blessing. However, it has come as a shock to our people that not everyone that resides around of nation (or, as of now, in it) is a member of the Catholic Church! In one of our new colonies a large group of Atheists have been discovered! Atheists! Despite the best efforts of local priests these sinners refuse to convert, many of our bishops are crying for blood, Atheist blood._

*"This Emergency Papal Meeting, the first to ever take place, has been called to discuss the recent emergence of Atheism in our newest province, Dratveld,"* said Donatus, clothed in a hooded white gown, sitting at a candle-lit table and surrounded by the highest-ranking Bishops of the Church, *"I know many of you would call for the blood of the foul sinners. I know that some of you have tried to convert these pitiful, Godless souls, but that they have resisted."* Donatus paused.

*"I therefore decree that the Atheists shall be rounded up, and put into the new farms in Scarthmoor. They shall work at the Royal Communal Farms, where there shall be no rest, no respite, little nutrition, and no luxuries of any sort. Priests shall remain at these farms, and will accept any converts at any time, at which point they shall be immediately transferred for rest and recuperation, before being assigned to a caravan to make their way back to their homes, to spread the word of God. If they do not convert, they will die in the farms. We shall work these devilspawn into either submission or death; any disobedience shall be responded to with capital punishment, any blasphemy shall earn them public execution and the damning of their souls. This, as Pope of Winterreise, is the Decree I submit to the Royal Monarch for approval, and as Crusader-King of Winterreise, I approve of the Decree and shall authorise to begin immediately."* Donatus paused, allowing the Bishops to take in what he had said. They all nodded, unanimous in their approval of their Monarch's decision.

*"Now, let us pray, and then you must all return to Winterreise Victoria whilst I continue my travels to Sunset Island. May God be with us all."*

*NSRE Result: Atheists in Dratveld will be rounded up and put into harsh communal farms in Scarthmoor; they will be worked to submission into the Catholic Church, or to death as an Atheist. There will be no tolerance for disobedience, and capital punishment may be inflicted for the most meagre of offences.*


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Subtotal: 3
Income: +2
Expenses: -4
Total:1

National Interest

*Industry*: Upgrade Province 172 and 178 to farms. *-4*

*Military Action*: 1st Artillery division march to Province 179

Expansion and Diplomacy

*Expansion:* Immediate colonisation of Province 176 and 183.

*Diplomacy:* Alexander’s plan was simple. It was what Alexander believed to be the best possible way forward for Caledonia. Alexander would ally with as many other nations as possible and allow them to fight each other to the death. And then, when the winner was weakest, Alexander would betray his allies and take the glory for himself. For, unknown to most, Alexander was an insane, evil dictator.

There was a knock on the door and Alexander quickly strode over to it. He pushed open the door to see the familiar face of his brother, Christopher. Alexander smiled and had opened his mouth to speak when suddenly a loud bang filled the room. Alexander’s ears rang as he looked wildly around for the source of the gunshot. He looked at his brother to see if he was injured and was horrified to see a smoking pistol in Christopher’s hand. Alexander then looked and saw the blood stain quickly spreading across his chest. Alexander took a step backwards and fell.

Christopher dropped the discharged pistol and caught his dying brother. He spoke calmly and quietly into his ear.

" Its all over brother. The entire kingdom knows of your plans. They no longer embrace you as their leader and instead look to me for guidance. And I hope that I will make a far better ruler than you. You should never have even thought of betraying allies as they are the most important asset we have in this dark time of war. Now sleep brother, sleep"

Alexander fell still as he was held closely by his brother. Christopher slowly laid down the dead body of his brother and walked to the table. As he unrolled a map Ulaf walked into the room, a bloody sword in his hand. Christopher turned and talked to his friend.

*"What of the Bishop, Bizarc?"*

"Dead my lord, as promised"

*"And the people?*

"They love you. Many of them suspected Alexander’s real intentions."

Christopher smiled as he took in that he was now ruler of Caledonia. But he knew his actions may have angered some other nations so quickly sent his diplomats to his possible allies.

*Alliance request sent to Izgurka and diplomats sent to all nations asking of possible freindships.*

NSRE

Christopher sat down on the tall regal throne that had so recently been the seat of his brother. But no more. Standing before Christopher was his general, Ulaf. His chief scientist, Orvar. And his main advisor, Agmund. The topic that had drawn Agmunds was the share of the border with Izgurka. Christopher trusted his possible ally and so let the border remain mostly unchanged apart from the obvious few defences. But Christopher needed to show his power to his nation so could spend very little time on this matter.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Requestion Subtotal: 5*

-Income: +0
-Expenses: -5 
-Final Total: 0 

Upgrade Province 9 to Farmland: -2 Requestion.
Recruit 2nd Imperial Regiment "BlueBloods" -3 Requestion

*National Interest:*

_Province 10 - Port Dover_.
_Province 7 - The Emperor's Palace_.
_Province 8 - East Walkfeyd_.
_Province 4 - Dragonsbone_.

New Province: _Province 9 - The Devonian Farmlands_: One of the two latest Provinces inducted into the British Empire is the Devonian Farmlands, an area full of rich farming land, where farmers have been sent out to reap crops and farm animals for the greatness of the Empire. Several farmers are well paid for their work, as well as an education scheme being provided for their families, by the decree of the Emperor himself. Things look bright in the Devonian Farmlands, which is set to contain not only the most hard working citizens of the British Empire, but also the most loyal. 

New Provinces: _Province 5 - Catharidge_: The other of the two latest Provinces to be inducted into the British Empire, Catharidge is still in its infancy, any many of it is still patrolled by the First Imperial Regiment, the "Glory Hounds", who are ready for war with the Celtic Union, and are undergoing extra preparation skills whilst they wait for orders that will tell them to attack or wait for the attack. A city in Catharidge, has been recently founded, named Hope, and is quickly becoming a garrison town for the First Regiment. Although it has not been built into a fort as of yet, only time will tell what the Emperor plans for Catharidge. He has recently returned from a tour of the two new Provinces, to boost morale in not only Catharidge, but also the Devonian Farmlands. 

*Expansion:*

Begin immediate colonization of Provinces 3 and 5. 

*Military and Naval Actions:*

Recruit the 2nd Imperial Regiment, the "_BlueBloods_", in Province 4, Dragonsbone. Also, move the 1st Imperial Regiment, the "_Gloryhounds_" from Catharidge (Province 6), to Province 3.

Both Regiments have been preparing for the mountainous terrain by training in Province 5, and are have been given the orders to advance into Province 2 with orders to catch the enemy by surprise. Also, small groups of infiltrators have been deployed behind enemy lines to crush Celtic morale before they can even muster a proper defence, by taking out key leaders, silently without attracting attention. The Army has been ordered to attack the outnumbered Regiment in Province 2, but watch out for attack from Province 13. A small but elite detachment of 2nd Regiment has been ordered to patrol the coasts with eyes open for enemy reinforcements. 

*Diplomacy and Expansion:*

See _Not-So-Random Event_

All Scouts to stop and fall back a Province towards the Empire, so as to not attract discovery as it would prove to be potentially disastrous if the Empire was discovered whilst already at War. They have been issued orders to keep out of sight of any foreign civilizations at all costs. 

*Not-So-Random Event:*

"Damn," cursed the Emperor of England. He had just heard the report, and things were not looking good. The Celtic Union had rejected his offers of peace and prosperity for both nations. He was positioned in one of the many balconies of his Golden Palace, Looking out across the Empire below, which although was currently peaceful, he knew it would not remain that way for long. He had recruited two regiments to stand against the Celtic Union's own two, which were currently disorganized and vulnerable. He had to seize the initiative now. "Peter," he called, to the nearest aide. 

The man named Peter ran up to Mycroft, honoured at being addressed directly. The Emperor made a note to remember everybody's names of course, as it helped a great deal, particularly with those that could still not comprehend the fact that they were working in the same building as him. The Emperor. Legends of his deeds had spread fast throughout the Empire, and had even heard rumours of a cult proclaiming the Emperor's Divinity. That brought a smile to Mycroft's face, earning him an odd look from Peter. They thought that he, Mycroft Northwinson II, was a God? Such a thing was preposterous. He aged like normal humans after all. He was no immortal superhuman, the stuff of legends. Sure, he had taken part in legends. But he was... just a man.

"Yes, My Lord?"

"Is George settled in his Quarters? Did he make it home Alright?" The Emperor responded cautiously.

"Yes, My Lord. Yes he did. Do you want me to fetch him for you?"

"No, that will not be necessary," said the Emperor. "Give him some rest, the old boy has earned it. Also, put the scouts on hold. We do not want other civilizations to discover us when our forces are engaged in battle with the Celtic Union."

"This means, my Lord, we are going to war?"

"Aye, Peter, Aye," responded Mycroft Northwinson II. "We shall illuminate the Celtics. They have slain our men, and in return, we shall show them the true power of the Empire. Two organized regiments against two disorganized ones... I believe the odds may be in our favour, Peter. Especially if I give Generals Sharpe and Carter to take the enemy by surprise. Also, I want infiltrators dispatched behind enemy lines. Spies. Assassins, with orders to weaken the enemy's morale. Send orders to the Generals and get their best Snipers. You know what to do."

"Yes, My Lord."

Peter bowed, and left the room. After Peter had left, two more people entered. Acknowledging both of them, Mycroft spoke first. "Ah. Ser Logan and Ser Alexdran. You got my request, then?"

"Yes, Mycroft," they both responded in unison. 

Then it was Ser Logan who spoke. "I am ready to go up North to boost the Morale of our troops. I am prepared to aid Sharpe and Carter in their conquest, with Alexdran at my side."

"Very well," acknowledged Mycroft Northwinson II. "Once you arrive, you can act as the reinforcements for the First and the Second. I have spies sent behind enemy lines to gain key information and take down any High Ranking figures, so I fear that this war shall not last long, as that is the last thing we need."

"Aye," acknowledged Alexdran.

"Then, my friends, you know what to do," the Emperor responded. "We shall make these Celtics wish that they had not decided to cross the might of the British Empire. Are the men prepared for the tough terrain that they will face?"

"Yes. We have had them training for months in the Highlands of Catharidge," responded Alexdran. "They are ready for any sort of attack that these Celts could possibly unleash upon us."

"Excellent," Mycroft smiled. "And, let them know, that after we conquer Northern Scotland, we shall offer the survivors in Northern Ireland one more chance at joining our Empire. Tell them that they will be allowed to keep their customs if they join us."

"It shall be done, Mycroft," bowed Alexdran, and departed. Logan gave a nod, and then followed his friend out of the room.

Mycroft sighed, and decided to prepare for the War that was yet to come.

NSRE: See _Military and Naval Actions_. 

(Threat Level: 3.5 - Not Total War with another Civilization, but war with a smaller, weaker Celtic Union.)


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Requisition Subtotal: 1
Income:+2
Expense:-2
Total:1

_*National Interest​*_
Industry: In the name of Heffion the Logical, Province 193 shall become farmland.

Province 193: Jawsinkia: This heavily forested area was once a farming province in the Izgurken Empire, the once-logical people here tore themselves away from Izgurken rule when Catholic prophets corrupted their minds with lies 48 years ago. Thanks to the combination of the Military genius of Lord-General Bronsworth and the Diplomatic skills of Jawsink, this land was easily brought back into the fold of the Motherland and their barbaric beliefs replaced with the truth of Science.It was named in honor of Heffion's domestic adviser, Jawsink, Because of his vital role in regaining this land.

192: Bronsgard: Brought out of the control of Izgurka by the rebellion of Jawsinkia, their connection was cut from the motherland and they took a stance of Isolationism to protect themselves from the Heathen beliefs of their rebellious neighbors. Unlike Jawsinkia,which tried to stand against the Izgurken reclamation forces, Bronsgard welcomed them with open arms, like a child whom finally found their father after being lost for so long. Like Jawsinkia, Bronsworth is heavily forested and would make farming it difficult, thus the Government is waiting a bit before farming it, but settlers have already begun taming it.

Military: The Green Glade Boys shall remain in Green-Glade, although they are craving combat

Two Green-uniformed men sat across from each other, a square game board in between them.

"Check Mate!" A smug looking soldier by the na#e of Vincik said,grabbing a bag jingling with coins up as he said it.

"Damit!" Yelled another man, this one smacking his bald head in clear annoyance,"How in the name of Izgurka do you keep beating me! Are you cheating,Vincik?"

"Why Matic! I am thoroughly shocked and offended you would suggest such a notion!" Vincik declared smugly, clearly enjoying his friend's distress,"I am just smarter then you, I _am_ an engineer, after all!"

"Bah, that don't mean shit! C'mon, I still got money to win back and the regiment ain't moving as far as I know!" Matic said as he reached down towards another bag full of coins and dropping it on the table.

"Well, that is not a long distance." Vincik mumbled to himself before resetting the board.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*
Expansion: Immediately colonize Provinces 69 and 68.

Heffion woke up that dark,foggy morning with a start as Issac squawked to announce the morning had arrived.

Heffion looked out over the beautiful and ancient city of Manitia, while this would normally give him a strong sense of pride, this time it only signaled another day of dealing with the Nations that had popped up over the years.
Heffion sighed,he had a feeling today would be very interesting.


_*The Old Lands*_

"Gentlemen and Ladies, I know you are all curious to know why I have brought you all here today!" Heffion looked around the round, wooden table below him, his own chair towering above them on a elevated platform# Below him his most trusted advisers sat, Lord-General Bronsworth sat across from Adviser Jawsink, the two had been arguing over some Alliance non-sense, he would get to that later. A deathly thin man doning a Green robe with the Symbol of Izgurka emblazed on the chest piece and shoulders was reading over reports while the woman across from him sipped gracefully from a glass filled with wine, they were the Head Scientist and Forgin affairs adviser, Isian Crotex and Markia Voiston.

Not allowing anyone to answer, Heffion continued to speak," The Izgurken Empire once stretched across the land, entire countries trembled at our feet! We were the richest and the greatest! And look at us now, having to deal with rebellion in our own country! Our entire down fall was the result of a single event. The loss of our colonies in Africa. I propose we send a very small collection of boats filled with diplomats to examine the situation in the Old Lands, if the inhabitants prove less-then-polite then the Military forces I send with them shall.....teach them manners."

Everyone of the advisers were stunned,and the sound of broken glass filled the room, for the last 60 years no ruler had ever even suggested...going back to Africa. But as they thought about it more and more and the idea settled in their minds, they saw that they had nothing to lose and everything to gain.

"So, does anyone have any reason why I should not get back what is rightfully ours?" Heffion knew he had them, none of them could possibly resist such a delicious idea.

The next few hours went by in a blur of discussing the minor details of the journey, such as the military composition, the gifts they would bring to any major civilizations encountered, and most importantly, the possible reclaimation of Africa.

Result: Very small fleet sent to the coast of Africa, to see what has become of it in the last couple of years
*The Young and the Old*

Heffion sat upon his comforting steel throne, looking over the truly surprising document that had been delivered to him not 10 minutes before.

"Well,well,well. This is certainly better then the Non-Conflict pact they sent us!"

"How are we to respond, my Lord?" asked Markia, Heffion had naturally called for his foreign affairs adviser when he got the request for alliance from their,as far as he knew, only neighbors.

"Why is it not obvious? We have a chance to claim a new ally that is not only willing, but at the moment is clay for us to mold! Send a letter to their "President" saying that they can now count the great Izgurkan Empire amongst their allies! To cement this alliance I want 5 crates of Izgurken-Pattern rifles sent as a gift immeadiatly!" Heffion dictated, Markia bowed her head and quickly ran off to fulfill Heffion's orders.

Result: Isgurken/Caledonian Alliance formed, 500 Izgurken Rifles sent as a gift.

*"Crops,Guns,and ammo,Oh my!"*
Heffion was eating his lunch,a nice Mushroom pot-pie and a nice cup of High-grade tea, and watching the splendid view of the city. After several minutes of peace and quiet, he heard the grand double-doors leading inside open slowly.

"My lord, several ships have docked in Gemcite, it seems that they are traders seeking to buy any wares we have. Shall we do business with them or send them away?" The voice of his Domestic adviser, Jawsink rang out, clearly nervous for interrupting Heffion's lunch.

Heffion sighed, he hated when his lunch was interrupted, he wanted to get this done with so he can return to his tea,"Just sell them say...a few barrels of Green-Glade tea, a handful of crates filled with Izgurken hand-cannons, and several crates of ammo. That should get us a good profit and them something worth-while to sell." Heffion ordered, pleased that he had taken care of the situation so quickly.

Jawsink did not respond, but Heffion assumed he was bowing, and rushed back inside the palace, shouting orders to servants and Trading-guild members alike.

"Ah, now where was I..." Heffion said contently, before going back to his tea sipping.

Result: *Trade has been initiated with the merchant fleets, wealth increase*

_*Not so random event​*_
It has been a long time now, since the workmen put those posters up on the walls of our buildings, now we have the symbol of Izgurka watching over us, controlling us. It is omnipresent, all over you can see it; in shot windows, branded on toys, taught in schools, the uniforms of the proud green soldiers that march the streets. The Government called it ‘National Identity’ to ‘Remind the world who we are’ but for the rebels it was a sign, a signal to start their own campaign. Word came from the spies; an uprising was being planned for Manitia, and it would begin very soon. It would be held outside Heffin’s presidential mansion, the information was confused in places but it seemed very clear that the rebels would be armed. We have two clear choices, strike now or prepare for the uprising. Attacking them now could mean a lot of the resistance would escape and possibly regroup, but waiting could threaten the life of our most important politicians, and even, Heffin.

The Great Heffion the Logical, Lord of Progress and Science, looked down upon his four main advisers, he had assembled them all here to discuss a very important topic.

The Resistance was on the move.

"My lord, I think we should crush these fools under the full weight of our Military might! An act of Military strength is sure to revive faith in the population!" Lord-General Bronsworth declared in his usual flamboyant manner.

"Neigh, what we should do is prepare a trap for them! When they arrive in the city we can divide them and destroy them!" Jarsink said, before stuffing his face with mini-cakes.

Heffion considered both their ideas, both were fairly good and promised similar results, but he had a far safer and efficient plan, it would also make the rebels paranoid...

"Hennald,You can come out of the shadows now." As He said this, a Tall man with a dark green trench-coat emerged from a shady corner in the room, a long brim hat covering his left eye and an eye-patch concealing his right.

"Yes, ma Lord? What do ya need of me?" Hennald asked in his gruff accent.

"Remember those spys you implanted in the Resistance ranks? I want every one of them to be given an obscene amount of bombs and I need you to order them to blow up each and every Rebel hide-out and store-house, any and all property damage shall be blamed on the Resistance and payed for by the state with tax money. When this is finished I want the spys to gather any surviving forces in one place to discuss what there next move shall be." Heffion paused for but a second and looked around to gauge his adviser's reaction, Bronsworth and Jarsink both seemed satisfied by the idea so far, while Isian and Markia were simply listening with interest.

Nodding to himself,he continued," And when we have them all in one place...well, the Green-Glade Boys will finally get some real targets to practice on!"

Hennald grinned and laughed in response to Bannik's plan, or at least he thought he was grining, damn coat's collar covered his lower face, but he was definitely laughing!

"Ah like the way you think mah lord! Ya can't go wrong with a shit-load of bombs! Ah will get right on it!" Hennald laughed out before hurrying out the door, off to distribute the explosions to the Izgurken spys.

"Well, my friends, now all we have to do is wait!" Heffion said, walking up and collapsing in his chair as he did so," I don't know about you lot, but I could really use some tea right about now."

Result: All spys have been given orders to blow up all Resistance owned buildings, the survivors will be rounded up and blown to bits by artillery-armed soldiers.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*National Interest*

Subtotal: 2
Income: +4
Expenses: -5
Total: 1

Upgrade Province 97 to Farmland and Upgrade Farmland in Province 90 to Railroad.

*Military Action*

Vessel chartered by His Highness Emperor Oda Nokubura runs aground at Province 98. The party continues their journey via land.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Colonize Provinces 86 and 87.

Yoshu sat rubbing his temples, not for the first time most un-envious of the Emperor's many duties which came with the responsiblitiy of running a nation such as Hiigara. He had been placed in temporary charge of the Emperor's position shortly before he had made his departure, and events were happenning rapidly; the diplomatic envoys from Hiigara were begginning to arrive at some of the nations throughout the world, including the Empire of the English, a diplomatic expedition which brought an official decree from the Hiigaran parliament denouncing the Celtic Union's recent barbaric uprising and slaughtering of peaceful negotiators, and the Winterresie Kingdom, each of the diplomatic teams bearing offerings of non-aggression pacts and peace, with the goal of establishing proper relations for future agreements. Isamu sat oppossite, as always the scout, ever since the two of them had fought in Nokubura's army, now he was officially in charge of organising the scouting parties that had first identified the over nations and were, even now, in the process of mapping newly discovered regions.
"The scouts are doing exceptionally well Yoshu, they are blown forward by a divine wind and are discovering civilizations as diverse and strange as can be imagined!" Isamu took great pride in his personally trained men, and saw their achievments as a father might a son's.
"Excellent! What of Naomi's party, still trying to be the first are they?" Yoshu felt the poorly hidden edges of a smile edging onto his face as he considered the young woman's prediction before she had set off with her party of scouts, daring any of her compatriots to travel farther and faster than her. Isamu couldn't help but chuckle before replying, "Her latest letters and reports have been largely filled with youthful optimism and tales of the lands...In addition to a healthy sum of boasting of course." 
"Where are they now?"
Isamu glanced briefly down at the reports he held in his hands, sifting through the first few until he came across the one he sought, "After they discovered the Winterreise Kingdom, described by herself as "A land where the Churches outnumber the people", the headed in a somewhat North-Easterly direction, I do beleive that in her most recent report she mentioned encountering the polar opposite of that kingdom, a land in which religion is shunned and in which science is worshipped instead."
Yoshu leaned back in his chair, whistling to himself as he did so, true, he did feel somewhat jealous of Naomi and the other young scouts who were pushing the frontier, but men like Isamu and he were no longer as fit as they once were, although he'll never admit it, _especially_ to Naomi.
"Such extremism across the continent! We do have much to learn do we not? Here old friend," Yoshu leaned across the table pouring wine glasses for each of the two before raising for a toast, "to the Emperor and his eventual triumph, and to your scouts who brave the unknown!"

Yoshu drained the glass in a single gulp before begging his leave, the Illyrian ambassador had just arrived, and it had truly been too long since Hiigara had seen its new friends from across the sea. Although, it was a shame that the Emperor was not there in person to welcome them with the proper traditional ceremonies, alass Yoshu would make do, and the Illyrians would not mind. For not the first time since his departure, Yoshu felt a moment of worry for the Emperor, and prayed that he would arrive home safe.

Colonize Provinces 86 and 87. Embassy from Illyria established. Ambassadors arriving/sent to the Kingdom of Winterreise and the English Empire, along with a public denouncing of the Celtic Union's pointless slaughter of negotiators and their escorts, news which has travelled fast across the continent. 

*Not-So-Random-Event*

_The Empire of Hiigara – Road kill
The Emperor of Hiigara, Oda Nokubura had been travelling to speak with the leaders of the Republic of Equas, but his ship had hit a rock and was being forced to make the rest of the journey by foot, well, by carriage. The convoy had been making lot of good progress that was until they heard the sounds of hooves. 
The soldiers had seen it first, a great cloud of dust gathering in the distance, nobody was sure what it was at first but when it got close the danger became clear. It was a company of wild bandits, they had seen the convoy a decided it was rich pickings, and the bandits themselves were dressed in furs and arms with guns and crude swords. The soldiers and the Hiigaran Imperials were hit by confusion at first, struggling to get themselves into some kind of order, desperate to protect their emperor..._ (Ellipses added for dramatic effect  )

The journey had gone from worse to worst; first they had run aground in unexpected shallow waters near the coast, and had been forced to continue on land. Each of the challenges had been met and risen to with determination and dedication fit for duty beneath the great Emperor, and yet the ominous dust cloud that emerged on the horizon warned of an even greater threat, one which sank in Hiigaran Imperial Hiroshi's stomach like a stone. The scouts had first identified the bandits and had returned with the dreaded, but expected, news, and Hiroshi set about preparing for the coming conflict. He had fought in the reunification wars oh so long ago, he had been merely a child when then Shogun Nokubura walked into his village, calling upon men to join his army and free Hiigara from constant war. Hiroshi had been one of the first, and was one of the last to finally accept that the army was being disbanded and the soldiers were being returned to civilian life; he would gladly lay down his life in this fight, at the feet of the emperor there would be no greater honour, and Hiroshi feared that it would come to that, his men were driven and also willing to die, yet they were still frightenned, Hiigara as of yet had no army, no trained proffessional soldiers and had not seen war for decades, these children had not yet been forged in the fires of battle.
"Men! Form a defensive ring around the Emperor's carriage and I want a rapid pace set as quickly as possible!" Hiroshi's only hope was to get the Emperor away safetly, then he and his men would hold off the barbarians for as long as need be. 
"No Hiroshi." The Imperial turned around where he stood to find the Emperor dismounting from his private carriage, an ancient suit of armour donned, and a cold, calculating look in his eyes.
"My lord, please-" Nokubura stopped all arguements with a flick of his outstretched palm, "Hirsohi, we are fellow soldiers now on the battlefield. I became emperor in bloodshed and war, by the gods would I allow it to be said that the mighty Nokubura perished without his hands on a weapon and a dozen bullets piercing his flesh, or surrounded in his chambers by his loyal subjects. My rifle brother, if you please." 
Hiroshi relented and relinquished one of the spare rifles to the Emperor's hand, he knew that he should've ordered his leader back to the relative safety of his carriage, but inside him he felt such an overwhelming emotion to once again fight beside the emperor, 
"Hiroshi, of all the men here, only five, including we, have seen proper combat, and three of those five have only seen it at sea. These soldiers are willing to die bravely, but we must command them so as to not waste their precious lives." Hiroshi felt tears dropping from his eyes as the Emperor once more took the reigns of an army, damn how small it may be. "I learnt a tactic from one of the Generals from across the sea, have the men circle the carriages and wagons around us, this will restrict the use of the enemy's horses whilst giving us cover with which to fire from. They beleive they have come across a somewhat large and vulnerable merchant caravan, when they attack, they will not be expecting to be met with any actual resistanse, it is this first strike that will buy us a chance." Nokubura called two of the scouts who were busy distributing ammunition, "Soldiers, I need you to take however many horses you need to continue to our destination, by the charts at our disposal, this Province is near to the border of the Republic, if not already within it, find a village and you will find aid; we can hold off these barbarians and send them away, they will have no stomach for a costly battle which will yield little profit, but we will have wounded and they will need medical attention." The scouts saluted their leader and and ran to their horses.

The first shots and cries dissappeared into the distance as the scouts raced away from the battle, they had seen the first volley from the hidden Hiigarans in their defensive formation claim countless barbarians, and they saw the horde falter as they took losses, Ryo's heart had swelled as the Emperor rose the flag of Hiigara tall above the men, announcing to all that this would be no mere raid. Eventually even the flashes of the rifles vanished over the horizon, yet still they rode on, but the road became more solid beneath their mounts' hooves and signs recently placed signaled a nearby settlement. 
The horsemen drew stares from the locals in their strange attire and unknown flag waving from their packs, yet they did not slow, racing at full gallop to the apparent center of governance before Ryo dismounted and called to all who would hear: "We are scouts of his majesty Emperor Oda Nokubura of the Empire of Hiigara, who wishes to meet with representatives of the Republic of Equas; but we have been attacked by bandits and request immediate assistance, in the name of good faith between fellow civilized nations I beseech you!" Ryo waited in the sudden silence, urging for the haste of the locals in responding, time was of the essence.

Emperor Nokubura takes charge of the battle and utilizes new defensive tactics to even the odds, aiming to make the battle too costly to be practical for the roaming barbarians that depended upon their warriors to survive to prey upon vulnerable caravans rather than a military escort. Advanced scouts make contact with a town believed to be of the Republic of Equas and ask for assistance.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Requisition Subtotal: 1
- Income: +2
- Expenses: -2
- Final Total: 1

*National Interest:*
Industry: None

Military: Spend 2 Requistion on NSRE, to instantly gain a transport fleet.


*Movement of Armies and Fleets:*
Move transport fleet to the Gulf of Finland.

*Expansion and Diplomacy and NSRE:*
Alexander Jorgen Captain of the proud ship Dannebrog was looking upon the shores of the Baltic Countries. It had once been lands under the flag of Vendsyssel. In his heart he yearned to travel to the far away nations of Africa and organise expeditions down the fabled Nile river, where it was told beauty and treasures would be in abundant supply. When he had presented his plan to the King, he had experienced a man who had listened intently and had asked a lot of questions. 
Quite a lot of men that had been presented with Alenxanders plan, had laughed at said that it would be too expensive for the nation to provide such support that he required. But somewhat to Alexander's surprise the King had said yes. 

Thou there had been conditions to meet, before he could depart on his expedition, he was to support a colonisation effort in Estonia, it had been centuries since that land had been part of the nation, but it had sought protection from its neighbouring states, all of which was quite aggressive in nature. There was also rumours that some boyars of the russian states was talking about unifying there nation under one Tzar, something the Estonians wasn't to keen to be a part of. The Kings of Vendsyssel had quite astute kept good relations to the Estonian nation, even after they had acquired there independence. The nation provided excellent possibility for trade with the nations of the Russian steppes, and guarded the access to the rivers that ran deep into the russian lands. 

So here was Captain Alexander and his fleet, moving in with dignitaries that was to oversee the annexation of Estonia. A couple of thousand soldiers from the 1st royal guard infantery battalion. To oversee security and stability of the nation, and train the obsolete militia of the nation. And of course settlers, that wanted to try something new or just try there luck away from the safe habours of Vendsyssel.

*Colonisation:*
Colonisation of Province 57 and 78

Province 57: Estonia. A province that have stayed ahead of its neighbouring states, by being the access way into russia and its wealth in furs, minerals and other trade goods. Having kept good relations with the Kingdom of Vendsyssel, have seen the nation survive several wars over the centuries after it gained its independence. Thou it was not a golden age back when it was a part of the Kingdom of Vendsyssel, the nations ruler and nobility have come to the conclusion that it is safer once again to be a part of the Kingdom, with its neighbouring states becoming more aggressive and the unconfirmed rumours of a emerging russian state to the east.

Province 78: Nederland. King Andrew had not dreamed about how easy it had been to make Nederland a part of the Kingdom. Its aging King and his wife had been invited to Vendsyssel on talks about possible alliance, thou Andrew was wishing for making the province a part of the Kingdom. 

A few weeks into the talks which hadn't really provided any results, Andrew had invited the old King to watch the Departure of Captain Alexanders fleet towards Estonia and the embarkation of the soldiers of the 1st Royal Guard. There had during the talks been thrown a few light hearted threats back and forth between the parties, but when the King of Nederland saw the fleet and the professional soldiers King Andrew commanded, he realised that the threats he had heard, could very well be realised and that Andrew could easily take Nederland by force. It was too much for the old mans heart, and he suffered and died of a heart attack.
The old King had not produced any heirs, even thou he had been marriaged several times, so the old kings wife was in fact the countries new queen and ruler. Known to Andrew the Nederland queen and his own brother Prince Peter, had been flirting since they had met, and had started a almost secret affair.

A marriage between the two had quickly been arranged, and the nobility of Nederland had through various sources become aware of the military might of Vendsyssel, so they supported the marriage and there new affiliation with Vendsyssel.

*Diplomacy:*
King Andrew sat in his office reading the reports from the captains of the merchant fleets that had been sent to the neighbouring powers. All of them had allowed for trade, various goods had been bought and sold, and there was no doubt that the captains was pleased by the profits they were going to make.

Expecially the merchant fleet that had been to Izgurka had been delighted, thou the trade had been dictated by its ruler, they had gained several crates of high quality tea and hand canons. As a show of gratitude the captains of the merchant fleets had sent a crate of the tea. They had allready set sail for the English isles, to sell there wares. Andrew was not surprised by this, the high quality tea would probably fetch a high prize on the english market, and the Celtic Union would probably pay well for any weaponry they could get there hands on. And the taxes of those trades would be welcome in the covers of the Vendsyssel treasury.

Andrew sat back in his chair starting to contemplate how he should proceed when it came to these new nations. He decided to talk with his wife about this, she had a knack for diplomacy and looking at the problems from a slightly different perspective. As he was about to leave the office, a aide came forward with a new letter from the govenor of the port town of Aarhus. It seemed diplomats of the Illyrian nation had come ashore wishing to speak with the King of Vendsyssel. Andrew wrote a return letter to the governor to entertain there guests for a few days, while he and his wife would prepare a reception dinner at the Kings Castle in Skanderborg. The governor was to show the diplomats around, but also give them free reign. But he should keep an eye on them to see what intelligence they would try and gather in the darker hours of the day and what pleasures they would seek when alone and unattended.

Diplomatic actions: Allow the merchant fleets to continue trading with the neighbouring nations. Will not dissuade independent merchants to profit from the war on the english isles, selling weapons to the beleaguered celtic people. Keeping wealth flowing into the kingdom.
Will meet with the Illyrian delegation to hear what they have to say, and assure them that the Kingdom of Vendsyssel is seeking opportunities at different areas of the world, away from the Illyrian nation. And that the Kingdom of Vendsyssel would agree to a trading pact, if the Illyrian commander so wishes. Using my experiences with this diplomatic meeting to gather a handful of diplomatic delegations, to be sent out into the world the following turn.

*Not-so-random events:*
_Kingdom of Vendsyssel – Old Traditions
Many men and women enjoy telling stories of the Vikings, our ancestors, to young children, they loved to here of the Viking’s expeditions into faraway lands; Russia, Iceland, Greenland and North America. One of these children was Alexander Jorgen and he would always enjoy a visit to his grandparent’s home to hear the stories of the Vikings of old. But that was many years ago now, and today he is Captain Jorgen of the Vendsyssel Royal Navy and has come out with a request: he wants to lead an expedition to Africa to set up some colonies there and discover more about the Nile River. But first he requires the backing of his nation and King._

The talks with Captain Alexander Jorgen had been very interesting for King Andrew, thou many of his advisors and ministers had spoken against supporting this wild notion of exploring far away nations, King Andrew could not shake the feeling it was a opportunity he had to seize. Outfitting a fleet with high quality cannons and rebuild some ships for transporting people and troops for long journeys, would be expensive, taking funding from development of infrastructure, Andrew could imagine the possibilities. But he also needed to know if this Captain could actually lead a fleet and colonise far away lands. So the King had come up with a plan, first Captain Alexander would support colonisation of Estonia which had contacted Andrew about this several months before, but at the time King Andrew had not the necessary ressources to provide the help Estonia needed, now he had a fleet and a national army. The time it would take to colonise Estonia would give the Kingdom time to raise the 1st Vendsyssel expeditionary infantery battelion, to support the settlers and fleet when they set sail for Africa.
It would also give time for the King to convince adventurous merchants and merchant captains, to sail together with Captain Jorgen and his fleet for added protection for trade opportunities in far away countries. There would even be a 15% tax reduction, for any captain or merchant that could reestablish some of the ancient trade routes with precious gemstones, silk, spices and herbs from the far east, which was rumoured came through some of the african and middleeast nations.

NSRE action:
Create the Transport fleet commanded by Captain Alexander Jorgen. Official name pending. Using it to colonise Estonia(Province 57) before sending it off to Africa, hopefully with a infantery Battalion that I can afford next turn. Will look for experienced and adventurous officers to lead that Battalion, supported by willing and well trained junior officers from the military academies. Also announce the nations interest in the future of the expedition, and that any merchant vessel of the kingdom, able to follow the fleet will be allowed to sail with them. In exhange for helping transporting, soldiers, supplies, colonist and dignitaries, they will be granted exclusive rights to any trade arrangements they negotiate, and the state will reduce tax on those trades with 15%


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Requisition-2
Gained-2
Spent-4
Total-0

Industry: Ekos (152) and Gallipoli (148) upgrade into farms.

Military: None taken.

Expansion: expand into 155 and 154

Diplomacy:

A smile graced Konrad’s face as he read the letters from his ambassadors. Winterreise had called a conference to discuss diplomatic matters be them as well as the Republic of Equas. With any luck they could walk away with not one but two allies. Such a matter would require an able diplomat. Boyar Michal Andras was a young but highly capable man, what’s more he was among the new nobles, those with open minds that could see the new future they were building. Michal would be the ideal voice for the Empire at this conference.

Similarly the news from Caledonia was just as good. The nation had outright accepted the offer of an alliance. It would take time and more negotiations before they would be ready to sign a proper treaty but those would be fairly routine and bureaucratic discussions. He had no doubt that within a few weeks they’d be signing an official treaty.

Sent Boyar Michal Andras to represent the Darcsen Empire at Winterreise’s Round Table Conference. Accept alliance with Caledonia.

NSRE:

_A man in a long black coat walked down the streets of Japrantia, the largest city in the province of Albania, no less than a month ago some Albanian Nationalists had staged an uprising here. The garrison here had put it down but the townspeople were still feeling the effects, almost everywhere you went there was a broken banner, a spent cartridge or rubbish on the streets. The man in the coat ignored that though, he had a job to do. In one pocket he carried a seal envelope and in the other, a loaded revolver. As he turned a corner the man could see another man like him, dressed in a long black coat, the obvious bulge of a gun in his coat pocket too. As they met they exchanged no words, but the first man simply passed the envelope to the other and they were off. When the second man reached his destination he would open it, it would be foolish to look now.

Voivode Konrad Siegfried Vykos was sitting in his stately home in the province of Albania, enjoying a good smoke when one of his aides, Dieter rushed through the door.

“By god man!” an angered Konrad yelled “can you knock?”
Dieter was panting, obviously he had been running “My lord…so sorry…we just got the latest report…from our spies”

“Well what is it that you need to come barging in?”

“Sir, one of generals…is a traitor…he has been working with the Albanians, someone right at the top of the food chain, one of your personal advisors…”_

Konrad paced across his study, seething in a barely contained rage. General Stepanovich Koniev, one of his military advisers was a traitor. There was a traitor inside his own inner circle, a traitor among those he trusted the most. However he would not let his anger get the better of him. Koniev would pay for his crimes but not before they learned everything they could about these insurgents. “Arrest him and his staff. Do it quietly,” he instructed, mentally calming himself down. “I do not want word of this to get out.”

Dieter silently nodded his head. To betray the Empire was a serious crime, punishable by death. That a respected office would do so was even worse. If word got out at his defection the damage to the military’s moral would be damaging. “Interrogate him and his staff, search his office and his home. I want answers, I want to know who he’s working with,” Konrad continued, turning to his desk.

“Shall we use heavier methods when we’re questioning him sir?” Dieter solemnly asked.

“No, not at first anyway,” the Voivode said from behind his desk. “If he is too stubborn than yes but I want him alive to be judged for his crimes alongside all the others who would dare seek to tear apart this nation.”

“Yes sir.”


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Carried Over Requisition= 2
Earned= 4
Total=6

*National Interest*

Build Farm in province 134 (2 req)
Upgrade to railroad in province 124 (3 req)

_“So did the favoured son of heaven once more grant boons upon the agrarians whilst ushering in a new age, commissioning the first railroad in Akkad. Truly these are blessed times to live in.”_

A throng of nobles, and courtiers wearing their finest, most vibrant attire jostled one another on the packed platform, looking like nothing so much as competing peacocks. They attended no ball or feast though, no they instead were here to witness Akkad stride into the future and clap politely if called upon to. 

At the centre of attention was Sargon himself, surrounded by a cordon of bodyguards. The glowering brutes were huge, oiled muscles gleaming nearly as bright as the polished steel of their massive, two handed sabres. Each was counted blessed to attend upon the divine personage of Sargon at all times, and were of course castrated to prevent any scandal in the royal harem. 

Sargon himself was most pleased to see his latest indulgence unveiled. Before the crowd of notables stood a beast of wrought iron and brass, a monstrous machine of steam and thunder. The great locomotive, christened the Desert Stallion, was the first of its kind in the empire. Swifter than the faster horse and stronger than the greatest ox this iron contraption and others of its ilk would soon race across the land, propelling Akkad into the future. 

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Colonise provinces 126, 136. 

_“The children of Akkad did populate the lands, bringing life and civilisation where once there was none”. _

Embassy and trading mission sent to the United States of Caledonia

_“Divine Sargon did deem it wise to greet the neighbours of Akkad. Strangers though they were there was much ancient Akkad could offer these new peoples. A hundred Arabian stallion were sent as gifts, from one brother-ruler to another". _

Emissary Martub, stood in the foyer, awaiting the President’s pleasure. These people of Caledonia were strange he thought, with wildly different customs and standards of dress. Martub had nearly caused a diplomatic incident after horsewhipping a commoner who dared to touch him. Apparently the Caledonian’s had some very strange and ‘progressive’ ideas about the hereditary rights of the nobility. 

What most disquieted Martub however was the rumours of the old president’s deposition. It was said that his brother had taken the presidency. Akkad did not overly care who led this nation however, whoever sat in office would hear the words of Great Sargon. 


*NSRE*

_“Sargon was a wise ruler, as clever as the desert fox. He knew to force religion upon the savages would promote discord and rebellion. Such an outcome was unacceptable and threatened the peace of Akkad. So was the carrot used rather than the stick.”
_
Sargon embarks on a policy of peaceful conversion. Colonists are sent to settle the lands and live alongside the tribesmen, influencing their culture and intermarrying. Useful structures such as roads, aqueducts, mills and granaries are built, proving to the tribes the benefits of being Akkadian. Imperial temples and priests are introduced alongside such construction projects. The local elites; chieftains and shaman are showered with gifts and made to feel a part of Akkadian nobility. They are influenced to take up Akkadian customs, methods of dress and religion. Their sons and daughters are hosted in the capital to learn Akkadian values and return to their people full of good will for Sargon and willing to promote Akkadian ways. 

Requisition update

Initial=6
Spent=5
Left over= 1.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

strating RP=6
+ income (2)
total = 8

colonize 21 -22

build;
farm 16 - 19
port 14
total cost = 6

Remaining RP = 2

*NSRE*

Bloody chaos. That's the only thought he could think of to describe this so called defense meeting. Everyone was arguing and a few were moving towards conscription forces. Much good that will do us, Rowley thought. Luckily Mclanahan agreed with reason and went to mention how a single force of soldiers could easily decimate a force of civilians told to fight.
Still the threat was easily seen and felt through out the colony. We were no longer hidden. Everyone felt on edge at the very least.
" The production of the farms will continue." Mclanahan stated breaking the all constant chatter. "We need the supplies to maintain and grow, already we have used up a large portion of our own supplies to expand dramatically. However, we still do not even have a single force, and now with the caldari here we have a serious situation. Michal, options". 
As the young diplomat cleared his throat the fact he was nervous was obvious he was a little paler than you would expect a ghost to be, but the fact he didn't shudder gave Rowley a little confidence in him. "We could aim to form pacts with our neighboring nations. I have received reports that both of our first embassies were put up, and that the Higarans gave us charts showing routes we can use to communicate with them easily." he finished
" If I may my lords." Rowley spoke getting a dozen spiteful glances from others, after all he was one of the few military personal present, due to how diplomacy was the main focus of the meeting. "I suggest constructing a navy. Of course we need a port first, let alone the military hardware, but from it we can increase our influence, growth and give the people more confidence then perhaps later build an infantry force to back up our athority. As well as stop a mass panic." He quickly added
"very reasonable I'll look into Mr..." Mclanahan spoke.
"lieutenant Rowley of the 3rd colonial divisions mi lord." Rowley half stumbled out
"very good. Now to all of you the meeting is adjourned." Mclanahan said before turning and steadily departing.

*Diplomacy;*

The papers of claim sent to all nation
( paper practically declaring sectors 17 - 18 - 23 - 24 - 26 - 27 - 28 as part of the Illyrian empire. Although there is no force stopping other nations from taking them, as a nation Illyrian will see capture of these lands as an aggressive action and will be dealt with depending on relationship with the nation(s) and current timing)

(OOC - updating the RP area. Put this up so I won't affect others and RP can continue.)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Requisition:* 1
*Income:* 2
*Expenses:* -2
*Total:* 1

*National Interest*

*Industry:* Upgrade province 105 to Farmland

*Military:* First Equastrian Infantry 

Province 106: Sivernam - Port construction completed

Province 107: Elleram - Farm construction competed

Province 105: Wiverna - N/A

Province 104: Kierra - Farm construction completed

Province 98: Vishua - Recently colonised by the Equastrians, a few small settlements have been established, but no serious habitation is yet constructed.

Province 99: Kisarm - A few settlements were established before the outbreak of a Cholera epidemic.

*Military Action*

1st United Regiment

Colonel Samuel Mathers sighed and pulled another sheet of paper towards him, he dipped the pen in the inkwell and paused for a moment before writing. 

_For the attention of the Ministers of the Republic of Equas_

Before he could get any further he heard the clatter of hooves outside the town hall. Followed by a shout, "We are scouts of his majesty Emperor Oda Nokubura of the Empire of Hiigara, who wishes to meet with representatives of the Republic of Equas; but we have been attacked by bandits and request immediate assistance, in the name of good faith between fellow civilized nations I beseech you!"

Mathers started, then heaved himself out of his chair with a groan and reached for his cane, a long, ebony stick that he leant heavily on as he made his way to the balcony that overlooked the town square. He was in uniform, a high collared, sand coloured jacket and brown breeches, he was wearing soft leather riding boots though he had left his hat on the desk.

He leant heavily on the balustrade, looking down to see the men in the centre of the square, mounted on panting, sweating horses. They were strangely armoured but had the look of trained men, even if they did seem young and inexperienced. Mathers himself was a 60 year old veteran, he'd fought in the wars of independance and knew his way about a battlefield. They seemed sincere, and there were only few of them, he didn't like to think he would be sending his men into an ambush but these soldiers were not natives. He argued with himself internally, then slapped the balustrade in decision, he turned back inside the hall, shouting out to his aide. 

"John, get Captain Gerard, he's to take a hundred cavalry men and follow the horsemen back to where they came from, tell him to be careful, I'm not sure I trust them yet. Then get Major Frederick, I want three hundred men ready to leave in fifteen minutes, I want them fresh. Those horses are exhausted, oh, get them replacements and stable theirs too."

John had stood frozen trying to take in the sudden and rapid stream of orders. He paused for a second then nodded, rushing out of the room to distribute those orders, within five minutes Gerard was already heading a column of horseman out of the yard, the remounted scouts at the head of the column with him. There was shouting as the infantry was turfed out of the canteen, their lunch cut short by the bellowing of their Sergeants.

Mathers came out into the yard where John already had his horse ready. His aide was looking at him with a disapproving expression. "Yes John, I know you don't want me to go out with them, it's too low a task for a colonel and all that, but when have I ever listened. At least you got my horse ready this time."

He mounted despite his aide's grumblings, wincing as he swung his leg over the horse. He rode out to the front of the newly assembled column of infantry. "Major, I will take it from here, I want the rest of the regiment in readiness should we require more men, sorry to take over like this."

Frederick smiled with genial frustration, the Colonel had a habit of this, but nonetheless he touched his hand to his hat, "yes sir."

Mathers looked down to the Sergeant-Major just behind his horse, "at the double please Sergeant-Major."

He turned back and kicked his horse into a trot as the Sergeants along the file bellowed out. Harrying the men along as they began to march from the town. He only hoped they wouldn't be too late.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

*Expansion:* Colonisation of provinces 102 and 109

*Diplomacy:*

"At last, I am glad we have finally been able to land, the Lord may have created the sea and the sky but in his great wisdom he also saw fit to make the first the most uncomfortable environment on this great earth."

He was still faintly green, and leaned heavily back on the chair in the villa that had been provided for their accomodation. Not that they had been at sea for any great length of time, but Deacon Matthews suffered from acute seasickness, and the short voyage had seemed interminable. He sighed, looking around at the rest of the delegation, mostly lower ranking priests and the like.

Peter Matthews was a tall, young man, his skin tanned and weather beaten and his hair bleached by the sun. Surprisingly sharp green eyes watched from beneath hooded lids and frown lines furrow his brow. He is an able diplomat, polite, but firm when he needs to be, and trusted to make serious decisions in his nations interests, within reason of course.

"Still at least we can establish some sort of relationship with the King... Donatus von Blacke, they do not seem a nation we would want to offend, despite their... rather quaint method of war. Certainly this seems a rather pleasant area at first site."

Offers of friendship and possible trading agreements extended to Winterreise, alliance is still in preparation, but Matthews is cautious, not wanting to offend the people or King of Winterreise.

Scouts sent east to the Akkadian Empire, ending at 120.


*NSRE*
_Colonial Epidemic:
It has come to our attention that one of our new colonies (province 99) has a had a serious outbreak of cholera and many of our plans to colonise the region have been postponed, (of course, ministers still recognise the region as our territory) but the people there are begging for our help to clean up the disease. However a lot of the richer, more important people within our government don’t want to risk it, because they fear that it could spread to one of our core provinces and threaten production there. They also seem to believe that our doctors can’t do it; despite our modern equipment cholera has always been a tough nut to crack._

Kisarm is quarantined immediately, while a group of volunteer priests, monks and nuns, together with three doctors being paid handsomely for their services are sent into the affected areas. The priests begin work, using still healthy colonists to provide fresh drinking water, uncontaminated by outside sources, digging fresh wells and diverting streams. The doctors, monks and nuns do their best for the affected patients, saving a few, but mostly all they can do is make them comfortable. Modern medicine is not quite up to tackling cholera.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Turn Three*

*January 1851, to June 1851

Not-so-random events:*
*
The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise – Penal Colonies*
_David Fern, a farmer living in Scarthmoor knelt down to his son, “listen ma’ boy, you stay away from those farms, the one with the soldiers, alright?” His small child looked up at his father._
_“Why daddy?” he asked, the big man put a hand on the child’s shoulder, “just stay away son, just stay away”_
_Although things have been going spectacularly well in our new Royal Communal Farms (nicknamed ‘sinner pits’ by the soldiers working there) Maj. Urgola, the officer in charge of the camps is somewhat worried._
_“It’s only a matter of time before a local stumbles upon these camps, only last week I arrested a man for getting too close to the perimeter. However, I have a solution; just safe of the Hiigaran Empire are a group of small islands (214) they would make a perfect spot for the sinner- erm, Royal communal farms! The Hiigaran Empire has a lot of influence in that area so we could draw up a treaty allowing us to inherit the islands! They would be a sort of penal colony, and I’d have just about every sinner in the country shipped there not just the dammed Atheists!”_
*Akkadian Empire – Ashes of an Empire*
_While setting up a true Akkadain Community in one of our newest colonies a huge statue, at least 50f tall was discovered, hidden within an overgrown valley, archaeologists spent hours examining this wonder but finally reported in with their findings:_
_“The statue, I seems, is that of an ancient empire which was around roughly 2500-3000 years ago. The statue is that of the empire’s leaders: The Kijj, which is the only recorded name for the empire’s leaders. It was said that the said empire, nicknamed by our team the Kijjian Empire, spanned all across Europe and most of the Middle East. We’ve found artefacts of this empire before, however none have given as much detail as this one. So the final question must be asked: what should we do with it?”_
*
The Realm of Izgurka – Golden Shores*
_Captain Jallick of the Izgurkan Navy, looked out from his small recon vessel towards the golden shores of Africa, they looked almost unchanged from the old paintings he had studied of old Izgurkan Colonies. This whole continent seemed like a dream land now, mentioned only in the tales of the old._
_
From what he and his crew had discovered the North of Africa had only one major nation, a religious-based republic of sorts that went by the name Equas. Other than that the entirety of North Africa seemed ripe for the picking, if Izgurka dared to return._
_“Ok lads, our job is done here, set course for the Realm of Izgurka”_
*
The Empire of England – Weapons of War*
_Many people are feeling very optimistic about the war, those Celts armed with nothing but axes, swords and old rifles are nothing compared to the red fury of England! However it would appear that other countries, despite the pointless murder of three soldiers at a diplomatic meeting are still selling them weapons! Now we’re facing Celts with modern weapons! How could they sell weapons to them after the crimes they committed! Something must be done about these dishonourable nations; this is not just a matter of actual combat, more a matter of moral choices._
*
The United States of Caledonia – “Under new management”*
_With the death of Alexander and the naming of his brother, Christopher, as the new leader of Caledonia many citizens, both higher and lower class are wary of his intentions. Only last week did many take to the streets and begin a protest against the new president; calling him a murderer, lair and a fiend. _
_It’s time something was done to show the people that you are the best thing that ever happened to them!_
(try to do more than four lines this time Romero! )
*
The Kingdom of Vendsyssel – Convicts*
_The nearby realm of Izgurka appears to have been having some troubles with rebel factions recently and one of our constables recently discovered some of these rebels have been hiding within our borders! While this issue could be sorted out quickly and everyone could enjoy a relaxing evening for once someone suggested that we should not reveal their locations. They say that the said rebels have committed crimes against the law of our kingdom, so they are just as innocent as the next man and that some of the rebels are being looked after by Vendsyssel citizens, which is also said to be the same as a family offering a room to a traveller. Right now the issue remains within the confined walls of our government so it is best to act quickly before the issue ‘leaks’ out. _
*
The Darcsen Empire – little resistance*
_From the information we got from the traitor, Stepanovich Koniev, the police were able to uncover all major areas of resistance and effectively destroy the Albanian Nationalists. Some of the rebels still remains, but after the removal of their leadership it is believed they will simply disband, unable to carry on any more. After a detailed examination of the laws of the land it is found that every single rebel, whatever their status, has committed conspiracy to commit treason, and in some cases high treason. It has been many years since anything like this has happened and the old laws of Darcsa say that the ruling monarch may take the role of judge, jury and executor. In short, the fate of the arrested rebels now lies in the hands of our King._
*
The Empire of Hiigara – Child Nation*
_A lone horseman made his way up to the imperial palace, he looked tired and weary after his long ride. He carried with a batter letter. As he reached the entrance he asked to see the emperor, he had important business to discuss. When he was told the emperor was not in the messenger was brought before Yoshu. The messenger presented the letter to him:_
_“Dear Emperor Oda Nokubura” it read_
_“I am Sultan Aydin Kumru of the Turkmen people, news of your wisdom and generosity has travelled fast and I wish to ask you for help. Like the other nations in these lands we too want to become powerful and strong, we want to become an official country with a government, laws and all other things people like you own. We request aid and advice in setting up an independent nation.”_

(If you want to help the Sultan you’ll have to send him requisition, you can send as little or as much as you like and the amount you sent will translate into how much stuff (farmlands etc.) they start out with. This is an opportunity to gain a loyal ally and friend, of course, you can decline)
*
The Religious Republic of Equas – Health for the masses?*
_David Satrina, leader of the newest political party in the republic of Equas has suggested that the cholera epidemic in Kisarm could have been avoided. Two years ago Mr Satrina founded the Equas socialist party, whose ideals stated that we should all work together to create a better nation. One of his newest brainwaves is to form some kind of National Health Service; now, this is an idea never seen before and a lot of the other politicians are a little worried what this might mean for the country. But growing support for the socialists, especially within the poorer areas of the country, has caused this new idea to reach the government. While the idea seems absolutely great the Cardinal will have to play his cards right if he is going to win the next election…_
*
Illyrain Empire – Royal Claims*
_It has recently come to our attention_ that the recently annexed provinces (17,18) have a royal regent. The king, known as King Sweii III of Gotraland, claims that he should remain royal leader of the area. In the bulk of the Illyrian Empire this problem would have been easily fixed, hand the king's crown the emperor, but we are beyond the long arm of Illyria, we are a new people and we have the right to make our own choices. letting the king keep his crown would upset many of our patriotic citizens but taking it away would upset all the people within his rule.

*World Affairs*​ *Battle of Dragonsbane*
Terrain: Plains
2nd Imperial Regiment – Infantry Division
Morale: 100% Stance: Defence
Infantry division: +1
Total: 1
Vs
Scottish Highlanders – Conscript Division
Morale: 100% Stance: Attack
Conscript Division: -2
Total: -2
*
Result*
The Empire of England claims a decisive victory!

Scottish Highlanders: Casualties:
-3000 Conscripts
Remaining: 7000 Conscripts (7000)

2nd Imperial Regiment: Casualties:
-145 Infantry
-5 cavalry 
Remaining: 6855 Infantry, 1000 engineers, 1995 cavalry (9850)
*
Round Table Conference*
Today diplomats from the Kingdom of Winterreise, the Religious Republic of Equas and the Darcsen Empire will meet on Sunset Island to discuss a possible triple alliance, along with other such issues; a reporter at the scene is still eagerly waiting for the other diplomats to arrive, and we’ll give you the latest news as soon as possible.

*Maps*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

((OOC: I've changed the layout to the earlier updates a little bit, hope you guys find it okay.))

*Requestion Subtotal:* 1

-Income: +1
-Expenses: -0
-Final Total: 1

*National Interest:*

Province 3 - _Riverrun_. 
Province 4 - _Dragonsbone_.
Province 5 - _Wales_. 
Province 6 - _Catharidge_. 
Province 7 - _The Emperor's Palace_.
Province 8 - _East Walkfeyd_. 
Province 9 - _The Devonian Farmlands_ - Farm. 
Province 10 - _Port Dover_ - Port.
NEW! Province 83 - _Forthland_.
NEW! Province 84 - _New England._

*Diplomacy and Expansion:*

Expansion:

Being Immediate Colonization of Provinces *83* and *84*. 

A mainland stranglehold has been established in Provinces 83 and 84, which allows the British Empire to gain a foothold in the area known as Northern France. Province 83, named _Forthland_ currently remains undeveloped alongside the other province, _New England_, due to lack of funding. 

Diplomacy:

Ambassadors from the Empire of Hiigara have entered the Empire, publicly denouncing the Celtic Union and their brutal slaughter of diplomats. Pleased by the fact that the Emperor of England may have a potential ally overseas, he dispatches another diplomat, Tom Langdon, in order to meet with the Empire and open potential trading routes and possibly even an alliance. 

*Military and Naval Actions:*

1st Imperial Regiment "Gloryhounds." - Currently stationed in Province 4.
2nd Imperial Regiment "Bluebloods." - Currently stationed in Province 3. 

Now that the Celtic morale is low, the Imperial Regiments under command of Ser Alexdran and Ser Logan, have been ordered to push forward into enemy territory, leaving a few units behind to watch for enemy invasion from Northern Ireland (Province 13). A recent coup in a Celtic border town created by English spies allows the English to gain the advantage of surprise. With the barbarians caught by surprise, their army is on the back foot. 

All Imperial Regiments are ordered to engage Celtic forces stationed in Scotland. (Province 2). 

*NSRE:*

_Many people are feeling very optimistic about the war, those Celts armed with nothing but axes, swords and old rifles are nothing compared to the red fury of England! However it would appear that other countries, despite the pointless murder of three soldiers at a diplomatic meeting are still selling them weapons! Now we’re facing Celts with modern weapons! How could they sell weapons to them after the crimes they committed! Something must be done about these dishonourable nations; this is not just a matter of actual combat, more a matter of moral choices._

Ordered by the Emperor himself, spies have been dispatched into the Celtic Union to find and locate the representatives from other countries who have been selling the Celts weapons. Special teams have been ordered to sabotage the weapon transports before they can reach the front lines, and if possible, seize the cargo. If the other representatives are found, the teams have been ordered not to engage unless attacked by the country first. 

(( OOC: I can edit in stuff from the characters POV if needed. I will probably do this at a later date.))


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

*Subtotal:* 1
*Income:* +4
*Expenses* -4
*Total* 1

*National intrest*

Province *171*- Alexandria -Farmland
Province *170*- Invirdu -Farmland
Province *172*- Pertig -Farmland
Province *178*- Fardu -Farmland
Province *179*- Falidor
Province *182*- Burscan
Province *176*- Agvar
Province *182*- Lomah

*Industry*

Build Farms in Province 179 and 182.

*Expansion*

Begin immediate colonisation of Province 184 and 175.

*Diplomacy*

Christopher saw no need for immediate diplomatic action.

*NSRE*

_With the death of Alexander and the naming of his brother, Christopher, as the new leader of Caledonia many citizens, both higher and lower class are wary of his intentions. Only last week did many take to the streets and begin a protest against the new president; calling him a murderer, lair and a fiend. 
It’s time something was done to show the people that you are the best thing that ever happened to them!_

Christopher held his head in his hands as he listned to all the reports flooding in from across Caledonia. He shook his head in despair at the mistrust the people had in him, their new leader. He looked up at his small group of advisors and saw they were equally dispairing. He knew he had to take action so he did. 

Christopher stormed into his chambers and lifted the carefull drawn plan that his brother had drawn before his death. they detailed his plans to betray his allys and force his people into slavery. He turned to Bizarc and detailed his plan to win the favour of his people.

*"I want you to take these plans to every province under our control and show the people how corrupt my brothers mind was"*

"Understood Sir"

*"And you must also summon the Nobles of the Provinces to our two newest Provinces, Agvar and Lomah for them to witness first hand the advances in science we have made due to my brothers death."*

"Of course Sir"

*Evil plans sent to every Province to show the true colours of Alexander. Nobles summoned to Agvar and Lomah*


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Requisition Subtotal: 1
Income:+3
Expense:-4
Total:0


Province 66: Green Glade:
Province 67- Gemscite-
Province 65-Iniox- 
Province 64-Manitia-
Province 193: Jawsinkia
192: Bronsgard

_*Expansion and Industry*_​
In the name of SCIENCE, Province 194 and 195.

Two transport fleets will be built in Gemcite.

_*Diplomacy​*_
*Taking care of the young ones.*

Heffion was at his usual place at his throne and the day was just beginning, he had many decisions to make today!

He did not have long to wait, as the heavy iron doors that lead to his chamber burst open, revealing his foreign affairs adviser, Markia Voiston, holding several important looking documents.

"My Lord! Troubling news! It seems that the new-and much more cooperative- ruler is facing rejection from his people! They seem to think he is some kind of killer! This could cause the usefulness of our ally to drop by 58.43%!"

Heffion put his hands to his temples as he absorbed the information, it was far to early in the morning for this sort of stuff, but it had to be done.

"You are correct...this is very troubling, an operator who can not work his machine is no operator at all. Make it known to his people that he is supported by the Izgurken government and tell them the story of Izgurka's rise. I want you to stress the part about how we grew strong because of a ruler with a *loyal* people." Heffion said in the neutral voice that was the trademark of the Izgurken rulers.

"As you say, my Lord. I shall send my diplomats immediately#" Markia said humbly before quickly exiting the room, although she left the papers behind for Heffion to read.

Result: Izgurken government publicly showing their support of President Christopher
*More neighbors*

Heffion looked curiously over the reports Markia had left behind, they consisted of maps and reports made by the exploration fleet he had sent to Africa. It seemed that they saw signs of civilization from the water.

"Interesting....very interesting." He said as he looked over them, apparently there were several civilizations very near Izgurka, one was even right next to the border of Izgurka!

"Contact must be maintained with these nations and an act to show our power must be done to make sure they don't get any ideas." Heffion declared to the empty room as he began writing orders to the House of Diplomatic Action.

Resultiplomats sent to England, Kingdom of Vendsyssel, and the Kingdom of Illyrian


*Military and Navy actions*​*Barbarians, but barbarians with potential...*

Heffion looked out at the map the expedition force had made of the "English Isle" and thought over the news he had received from foreign traders not five minutes after he sent his diplomats. It seemed that England had a small war on their hands, they were fighting two peoples called the Irish and Scottish.

And it seemed the dangerous duo were losing.

"Imagine the loyalty and gratitude they would show if they were saved at the last moment...hey would be more then eager to_ join_ whoever saved them from this _terrible_ invasion!" Heffion spoke to himself, one of his rare grins showing itself.

Taking out his trusty fountain-pen,a recent yet useful invention,he began writing a letter to Caption Hiken, an ambitious young commander looking for a chance to prove himself, 

_Dear Caption Hiken,
It is my great plesure to inform you that you are being deployed to a small island that goes by the name of Ireland. Your mission will be to train these poor people to defend themselves from their sworn enemy, the English. You are not to engage any English forces unless they attack you, your job is to train these people, not lead them._
_Science be with you,
Heffion the Logical_.​
Result: Caption Hiken sent to Ireland on a small boat to train the Irish so they can defend themselves from any possible attack.
_*Not so Random Event​*_
The Realm of Izgurka – Golden Shores
Captain Jallick of the Izgurkan Navy, looked out from his small recon vessel towards the golden shores of Africa, they looked almost unchanged from the old paintings he had studied of old Izgurkan Colonies. This whole continent seemed like a dream land now, mentioned only in the tales of the old.

From what he and his crew had discovered the North of Africa had only one major nation, a religious-based republic of sorts that went by the name Equas. Other than that the entirety of North Africa seemed ripe for the picking, if Izgurka dared to return.
“Ok lads, our job is done here, set course for the Realm of Izgurka.”


It was night out when the time finally came, Heffion sat at his throne listening to his advisers ramble on and on about the expedition. They mainly talked about the different pieces of land discovered, most were either too close to a possibly hostile civilization or too dry to be a good settlement area, but one place stood out...

"The crew that was sent are calling it "Heffionia", in honor of you, my lord. It is by far the best canadite for colonization they mentioned in their report." Jawsink finished, he had been talking for a solid twenty minutes about the report, inspecting and analyzing every detail.

Heffion nodded feverishly in response, the Izgurken empire would very soon be going back to Africa to reclaim what was lost.

It was their time once more.

Before Heffion could say anything,Markia spoke up.

"Pardon my interruption, my Lord.But what are we to do about the resident civilization? They seem too well dug in to simply remove, and their minds are courpted by religion! Who knows what they will do!" She rabted, obviously worried, losing a colony in Africa after so long so early would be a major blow to Izgurken pride.

Finally given a chance to speak, Heffion climbed to his feet and looked down upon his advisers, the moment he had dreamt of his entire life was finally here and the only thing left to decide was how to deal with this "republic."

"Send diplomats and gifts before we send the settlers, we will need to construct a fleet before we can do anything further with Africa. Our next action regarding them shall be based on this diplomatic mission." Heffion said, his usually neutral voice tarnished with childlike joy by the fact that *he* was reclaiming the long-lost dream-land of Africa!

Result: Plans are being made to construct a fleet of ships that will colonize "Heffionia", in the meantime diplomats and gifts will be sent to The Religious Republic of Equas.Hail Science.​


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*National Interest:*

Subtotal: 1
Income:+6
Expenses:-7
Total:0


Upgrade Provinces 86 and 87 to farmland

*Military Action*

Battle in Province 98 between Emperor Nokubura, with his Royal Guard, and roaving bandits, is brought to a close with the arrival of a mounted Equas militia.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Colonize Provinces 85 and 81

The Emperor's Stand, or the Skirmish of Vishua, as it would later become known, was extending its greedy fingers into a second day of fighting, with the previous waves of bandits having been beaten back by the Hiigaran Imperials who valiantly defended their seemingly pitiful encampment, yes, their were lulls in the fighting, but the graons of the wounded and dying kept every man on edge. The Hiigarans had managed to hold out despite the terrible odds, yet had never managed to have as much an impact on the attacking horde following their first defense, which had slaughtered numbers of their foe, who were not expecting such a determined resistance. Regardless, they fought on, and wave after wave of howling barbarians charged the defensive formation, after blood and vengeance rather than any spoils that could be gleaned from the diplomatic convoy. Hiroshi was unleashing volleys of rifle fire into any horsemen who dared draw to close, as the first wave of the second day flowed over the dunes to assail the defenders; he had been wounded in the arm the day before, but his body had numbed the pain, and the adrenalin coursing through his body was keeping him standing, but fatigue was starting to claim as many men as bullets, some were found unconscious at their posts, rifles still warm in their hands, having been firing even as sleep overcame them. However, this would be the last wave, as a steady drone slowly overwhelmed the otherwise domineering sound of rifle shots and cries of agony, the sound of hundred of hooves riding at gallop, and the sounds of sabres being drawn and rifles being readied permeated the landscape. The Equas cavalry arrived in force, and brought a swift end to the dead-lock.
As the last barbarian fell the Hiigarans let out a collective whoop of joy, cheering their saviors and the Emperor who had delivered them from certain death. As the scouts who had brought the cavalry bowed to the Emperor who came to personally commend their actions, they were swamped by overjoyed comrades, clapsing them on the back and praising thier ancestors. Emperor Nokubura and Hiigaran Imperial Hiroshi approached the commander of the Equas force and extended an official hand of thanks for their aid, before requesting medical aid for the wounded, the Emperor himself had only risen from his bunk, against the wishes of the Hiigaran medics, to greet the arrivals himself, a wound he had earned the previous day had rendered him unconscious and weak. Hiroshi himself was also feeling the strain of the day catching up to him and causing his knees to shake. His last act in the Skirmish of Vishua was to hand over his sword to the Equas commander, officially giving him the right to give commands to the Hiigaran warriors, as Hiroshi finally collapsed from exhaustion, he would not awake untill the convoy returned to the Equas settlement, where doctors would assess that he was suffering from acute dehydration brought on from severe blood loss and the heat of battle. He would return to his family in Hiigara, a hero.

Colonise Provinces 85 and 81. The Kingdom of Equas thanked for its assistance in the Skirmish of Vishua.

*Not-So-Random-Event*

_A lone horseman made his way up to the imperial palace, he looked tired and weary after his long ride. He carried with a batter letter. As he reached the entrance he asked to see the emperor, he had important business to discuss. When he was told the emperor was not in the messenger was brought before Yoshu. The messenger presented the letter to him:
“Dear Emperor Oda Nokubura” it read
“I am Sultan Aydin Kumru of the Turkmen people, news of your wisdom and generosity has travelled fast and I wish to ask you for help. Like the other nations in these lands we too want to become powerful and strong, we want to become an official country with a government, laws and all other things people like you own. We request aid and advice in setting up an independent nation.”_

Yoshu had just finished discussing the latest diplomatic reports with his advisers when the horseman arrived; the Empire of England had thanked them for their support on the ongoing matter of the Celtic Union and had dispatched an ambassador to Hiigara, and news of the Emperor's vessel crashing had just reached the capital, although they were assured the party was safe and would be continuing their journey by land. Yoshu wished them well.

All of these had been somewhat expected, and predictable, as Yoshu gradually got into the routine of politics and diplomacy, yet the horsemen upset this cycle, and delivered very interesting information. Yoshu rubbed his temples and attempted to meditate on his thoughts, this was most definitely something which only the Emperor could officially authorize in full, yes, it was true he had the power bestowed upon him, but this went above and beyond simple foreign policy! But, at the same time, Yoshu knew he could not let an opportunity like this pass his people by, to do so would be foolish and to tempt the fates. 
"Sir, I would like first to officially welcome you to the Empire of Hiigara and to extend the hand of friendship and brotherhood to your people; however, you must understand that I am not the Emperor, I am merely his representative, and as such I cannot promise you a recurring commitment, although I assure you, that as a long time comrade and friend of His Highness Emperor Oda Nokubura, that he would immediately grant your people any aid in his power, as long as it does not harm our own interests of course, for your people to govern themselves should be a right, not merely a gift." The messenger bowed his head in thanks, but Yoshu could see that his shoulders slumped and that he sensed defeat and rejection, "Nonetheless," stated Yoshu, raising his hand to silence any words from the visitor, "I do have it in my power to authorise a 'trial period' if you will, of support for your nation; over the next few months, we will provide the Turkmen people with financial aid, including the delivery of farming utensils, construction material and also skilled Hiigaran engineers and advisers to help guide your people. Of course, any advice we offer is to be used at your own discretion, with the intention of this agreement to be to allow your nation to get on your feet and to be able to stand tall and proud of yourselves, whilst strengthening the friendship between our peoples, the Hiigaran teams will also be accompanied by inspectors who will evaluate you nation and the benefits our aid has, allowing the Emperor to better decide how best to allow both our peoples to prosper in the future, and what aid you require in the future to more efficiently support your nation, if you require any at all. There is much to do to make this a reality, come! You must tell me more of your lands over a feast, you must've travelled hard and far to deliver such news!"

The Hiigaran Empire delivers aid to the Turkmen people, totaling 3 requisition, with promises of a further 3 the following month, and the potential for more aid in the future if it is deemed required.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Requisition Subtotal: 1
- Income: +2
- Expenses: -3
- Final Total: 0

*National Interest:*
Industry: None

Military: Spend 3 requisition to create the 1st Vendsyssel expeditionary infantery battelion in province 78.

*Movement of Armies and Fleets:*
Move transport fleet to the North Sea.
Move 1st Royal Guard from Province 75 to 74.

*Expansion and Diplomacy:*
_"News news news"_ the young boy shouted, standing on a wooden crate, trying to be heard across the busy square.
_"Captain Alexander Jorgen have been promoted to Vice Admiral on his succesful mission to Estonia, which became a part of our Kingdom in record time. He is now preparing the fleet to travel to far away lands of Africa. Many merchants and settlers have high hopes for the expidition."_
Selling a few news papers the boy kept shouting, he just had to sell a few more, then he and his siblings didn't need to go hungry to bed this day. 
_"Yesterday the representatives of Belgien and Saksen, signed the treaty that relinquished sovereignty to our kingdom. Effectively making King Andrew rule over a landmass, that are close to that of the kings of old."_
One more paper and he could afford to buy a string of liquorice.
_"Foreign diplomats of our neighbouring states have been received by the King and our government over the last few months, what have come out of those talks, read the Vendsyssel Times take on our foreign policies."_
The boy sold a few more papers, a smile on his dirty face, today was a good day, just a few more newspapers.
_"News news news"_ The boy shouted from his wooden crate.

*Colonisation:*
Colonisation of Province 79 and 196.

Province 79: Belgien. Despite the differences between the people in Belgien, they were a true democracy. The people were well informed of the govements between the current powers in europe. The encroaching of various nations on the lands, and it would only be a matter of time before they would be made part of one power or another. So the Government open up for a vote on how the nation should react. Which power to join or prepare for war to keep there independence. Kingdom of Vendsyssel won the vote.

Province 196: Saksen. The people of Saksen was religious and poor. The King of Saksen knew he could not afford or gather a army that could repel either of the great powers that had moved up to his borders. And he had to make a choice for the good of his people. The state of Izgurka that denied god and worshipped science like it was gods equal or the Kingdom of Vendsyssel with its state religion of protestanism. Thou there was differences in how god was worshipped, the King was assured by the representatives sent by King Andrew of Vendsyssel that there would be no interference from the state on religious matters. Which was enough for the King of Saksen to sign over sovereingty to Vendsyssel. The King of Saksen keeping his position as governor of his nation and becoming a noble of Vendsyssel.

*Diplomacy:*
King Andrew and his foreign advisors and diplomats had been busy these last few months, mostly just talks but also some minor negotiation with the neighbouring states large as well as small nations. It was clear to Andrew that war would erupt sooner or later, which nations that would fight which nations was still too early to speculate on, and the strongest alliances would probably come out victorious.

The Diplomats of the Illyrian Empires was sent home with letters confirming that King Andrew did not seek war with the Illyrian Empire. And a invitation to return with a delegation that could negotiate official trade agreements and maybe even open talks of a non-aggresion pact.

Diplomats was sent to England with letters to open official trade negotiations. Expecially it was made clear Vendsyssel was laying in with a great surplus of bandages and other medical supplies that could be helpful in the war with the savage Celts. And if the Empire would sell large quantities of wool, Vendsyssel could provide even larger quantities of bandages at a discount. Thou we can't stop independent merchants to seek there fortune among the Celtic tribes, selling the very same wares, but we can keep track of any wares made from english wool and make sure it does not end up in Celtic hands.

The Realm of Izgurka also received diplomats sent from the Kingdom of Vendsyssel, inviting the Izgurka ruler to send a delegation for talks about the situation concerning our common borders. What rules should govern the crossing of our borders, so people don't get trapped on either side unable to get home because of misunderstandings. And maybe the strength of our border patrols, so we don't suddenly see ourselves at war over stupid mistakes.
It might also open up for talks of official trade agreements and nonaggression pacts in the future.

Brigs and Sloops sent ahead of the main fleet preparing to sail for Africa. All with delegations to contact any major or minor power on the fleets route to Africa. Telling them of the fleet that will soon set sail from the North Sea, but assure them that they are not a invasion fleet and there goal is some far away coast of Africa. Greater nations like Empire of Hiigara, Republic of Equas, Empire of Darcsen and Kingdom of Wintereise will be asked to provide safe harbour for resupply and repairs if needed, with the gratitude of King Andrew and his Kingdom in return. And a cordial invitation to send a delegation to the cityport of Aarhus, if nothing else to discuss formal contact with each other. And maybe discussing the possibilities of trade or possible other diplomatic relations like mutual embassies.

Various diplomatic missions undertaken to the most of europe.

*Not-so-random events:*
The nearby realm of Izgurka appears to have been having some troubles with rebel factions recently and one of our constables recently discovered some of these rebels have been hiding within our borders! While this issue could be sorted out quickly and everyone could enjoy a relaxing evening for once someone suggested that we should not reveal their locations. They say that the said rebels have committed crimes against the law of our kingdom, so they are just as innocent as the next man and that some of the rebels are being looked after by Vendsyssel citizens, which is also said to be the same as a family offering a room to a traveller. Right now the issue remains within the confined walls of our government so it is best to act quickly before the issue ‘leaks’ out.

King Andrew read the report from the department of justice on the issue of the Izgurkan rebels, together with the report from the constable that had discovered the issue with the Izgurkan rebels for the fifth time. Looking back up at his Foreign minister Jakob Samuelsen and his Minister of Justice Bjorn Berge, what is your take on this situation the King asked he ministers already knowing the answer, but he just wanted to hear them say it.

Jakob answered first. _"Its a mess my Lord, this knowledge will be on the desk of the Izgurkan leader sooner or later. We don't know him well enough to know what he means or how he will react, but wars have started over less sir. We need to do something"_

Bjorn answering second _"My King it is true it is a mess, but we have to be careful, the so called rebels are still innocent by our laws. We don't even know what they might have done in Izgurka, that would make them criminals. We can't just arrest them on charges of being enemies of a state we have no real relations to, the outrage in the provinces would surely create unrest, that could very well find its way into the heart of our Kingdom."_

_"Thank you ministers"_ King Andrew acknowledge there counsel with a nod. _"I agree we can not arrest them or throw them out of our lands without them breaking the law. We need to send a letter with courier to the delegation allready sent for Izgurka to inform them on the situation. Tell them to inform the Izgurkan leader that we are aware of those of his people hiding on our side of the border. But also inform him that they are innocent to our laws and we can as the situation is now not do much about it. But we are open to negotiate a treaty that can strengthen our nations fight on crime, where we can request the arrest of criminals that hide in our respective nations, and the posibility to hand over said criminals to the other nations justice system and fair trial of the courts._ With these words the Kind dismissed his ministers and called for his scribe to write the letters that would be sent out. Allready knowing who to speak to, to make sure the newspapers would know of this initiative to further contact the Realm of Izgurka, which would give the rebels plenty of time to come up with other arrangements to hide or relocate to nations outside the influence of either Vendsyssel or Izgurka.

Increasing the mandate of the diplomatic delegation sent to Izgurka, with the mandate to open negotiations for crime fighting initiatives. At the same time leak information of this information to give the rebels of Izgurka time to understand what those initiatives might mean for there freedom, and giving them time to make other arrangements for there involvement in the rebellion.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Requisition-0
Gained-4
Spent-3
Total-1

Industry: upgrade Kupala (151) into a railroad

Military: N/A

Expansion: claim the island of Crete (215) and Kosovo (156)

Diplomacy: N/A

NSRE: _From the information we got from the traitor, Stepanovich Koniev, the police were able to uncover all major areas of resistance and effectively destroy the Albanian Nationalists. Some of the rebels still remains, but after the removal of their leadership it is believed they will simply disband, unable to carry on any more. After a detailed examination of the laws of the land it is found that every single rebel, whatever their status, has committed conspiracy to commit treason, and in some cases high treason. It has been many years since anything like this has happened and the old laws of Darcsa say that the ruling monarch may take the role of judge, jury and executor. In short, the fate of the arrested rebels now lies in the hands of our King.
_
“Your Excellency, have you made your-”

“Yes, yes I have,” Konrad said, turning from the window as rain pattered down it. “Koniev and the leaders will be executed for high treason; the rest will be tried for their individual crimes and punished accordingly.”

It was more generous than most of them deserved but to execute them all would do nothing but create martyrs for their foolish case. Mass executions would deal with the immediate danger yet could inspire new insurgents and traitors. Let the public see the cowards tried and punished fairly as the criminals they are and few will consider raising their hands against such a leader. People may seek to overthrow a cruel tyrant but there are few that would seek to dethrone a fair king. And he was nothing if not fair. Those who faithfully serve the Empire were treated far well than those in generations past while those who would seek to undermine it would feel its wrath.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

*Starting RP=2
+ income (4) 
total = 6

colonize 17 -18

build; 
farm 21 - 22
total cost = 4

Remaining RP = 2*

*Diplomacy;* 
As Michal wrote down his report after checking his treaties he felt, what could be described as an understatement, worried. Ever since the Caldari incident he had been on edge and now proposing an alliance to a foreign nation before even readying an army at least made him feel as if their new semi faction was looking weak in front of the other nations. Still he calmed himself with a slow breath. He had seen the plans; in fact he helped design those plans. This was the last major growth and so needed the last major cost of requestion. Already the new general Rowley had begun to construct barrackers’ across the empire. Although all these were nothing but a small acres of land fenced off with a small training area ready to start training at a moment’s notice but until the farms were done they lay desolate and empty except for the few basic volunteers. Still the load of the riots had finally let up after Mclanahan agreed to sign a treaty he wrote stating the Illdrian Empire as a sub faction until the rest of the empire can re-join it thus allowing alliances to be made and wars to be declared without the permission and without the problems given to the motherland.
Alliance invitation sent to Hiigara
Illdrian sub faction treaty made officially giving the faction independent to act separately from the motherland but still will join with it when available.

*NSRE:
*As a sign of peace Mclanahan walked into the arranged meeting, but unarmed and without body guards, wearing only his standard generals military uniform with his three favourite medals pinned on, ‘the black heart for losing a comrade’ ‘the red cross for saving a brother’ and ‘the call to arms insignia for risking all to protect the motherland’ all glinting in the light as he walked into the chamber striding across the marble floor looking confident. And cursing to himself silently for becoming stuck in all this diplomatic cow pie. “King Sweii III of Gotraland as you knows your land is part of ours. And as time has shown a thousand times over both of us will fight for the land we both claim. But! I say now we shall not resort to a petty feud for the land. Instead we shall work together. We will both become part of a larger picture and we will grow together. You wish to keep your land. I ask you to do the same only share your resources, No! Not share but join with our resources and become part of our rapidly growing empire. Control your land and watch it grow as our people and cultures meet and thrive together learning from one another. 
Control how your land is governed but allow us to build there and train there. Let us train your and my people together so together we will be stronger and we will defeat any of the snakes in our paradise. So hear me as I tell you I want you to reign over your land but control it as part of a larger puzzle. You lose no power, your people only gain respect for proving they have a greater leader. And finally we both prosper. What do you think of this?” Mclanahan said as he laid his document in front of both of the two councils. Looking up only to see the shocked faces of how open he was. And as the King of Gotraland reached to the parchment he smiled to himself as he thought how most diplomats would have at least used some form of blackmail and threats.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Requisition Subtotal: 1
- Income: +4
- Expenses: -4
- Final Total: 1*

*National Interest*

*Industry:* *Upgrade Province 208 to Farmland. Upgrade Province 210 to Port.* *-4 Requisition*

_Province 212:_ Sunset Island - Farmland.

_Province 211:_ Scarthmoor - Farmland.

*Province 210: Winterreise Victoria* - Farmland, Upgrading to Port.

_Province 209:_ Pearl Run - Farmland.

_Province 208:_ Romula - Upgrading to Farmland.

_Province 206:_ Dratveld - No upgrades.

_Province 203:_ Frontier Alpha - The frontier province which meets with Hiigara, this province has seen some subtle fortification in case of attack.

_Province 205:_ Northern Tip - The northern tip of the Kingdom, this province is fairly ordinary.

*Military Action*

1st Infantry Division continue drilling in Province 210.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

*Colonisation: Begin immediate colonisation of Provinces 204 & 199.*

*Diplomacy:*

Donatus finally reached Sunset Island, and made haste to his villa. The diplomats from the Republic of Equas and the Darcsen Empire had been called, and it was time to see if they would arrive and begin the Conference.

*"Minister"*, called Donatus to a nearby orderly, *"Call the Round Table Conference. It shall begin as soon as all the diplomats arrive, and I shall lay out my proposition for these two nations."*

*1st Round Table Conference, between the Holy Kingdom of Winterreise, the Religious Republic of Equas, and the Darcsen Empire, has been called and scheduled for the next update. Diplomats from both nations have been given plenty of time to arrive and are expected to join the Conference to maintain good relations with the other two nations involved.*

*Not-so-random event*

_David Fern, a farmer living in Scarthmoor knelt down to his son, “listen ma’ boy, you stay away from those farms, the one with the soldiers, alright?” His small child looked up at his father.
“Why daddy?” he asked, the big man put a hand on the child’s shoulder, “just stay away son, just stay away”
Although things have been going spectacularly well in our new Royal Communal Farms (nicknamed ‘sinner pits’ by the soldiers working there) Maj. Urgola, the officer in charge of the camps is somewhat worried.
“It’s only a matter of time before a local stumbles upon these camps, only last week I arrested a man for getting too close to the perimeter. However, I have a solution; just safe of the Hiigaran Empire are a group of small islands (214) they would make a perfect spot for the sinner- erm, Royal communal farms! The Hiigaran Empire has a lot of influence in that area so we could draw up a treaty allowing us to inherit the islands! They would be a sort of penal colony, and I’d have just about every sinner in the country shipped there not just the dammed Atheists!”_


Donatus leaned back in his throne. This was not good timing; the Crusader-King was trying to establish relations in the Round Table Conference and now he had nosy villagers in Scarthmoor trying to find out about Royal Communal Farms. He tapped his fingers in impatience.

*"We can't petition the Hiigaran Empire to establish a Penal Colony within sight of their mainland, it would ruin our international reputation and is far away from our own Kingdom. There is another, larger island (213), however, which would serve well both as a strategic harbour for our fleets and to give over the mainland for the Communal Farms. Either way I wish to have this island colonised, so we shall do so after the northern provinces have been fully colonised. For now, however, we're just going to have to enforce tighter guard patrols on the existing Farms in Scarthmoor and hope that the filthy atheists in Dratveld have learnt their lesson and seen the light of God."*

*NSRE Result: Whilst the King expresses consent over the creation of a Penal Colony off the mainland, he disagrees over the proposed location. Donatus would prefer a closer island, which is larger and more strategic for the fleets of Winterreise, which he will colonise as soon as possible. For the moment, however, stricter guard policies have been enforced on the existing Farms in Scarthmoor in an effort to deter any more curious villagers.*


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*Requisition Update*

Carried over requisition= 1
Earned=6
Total=7

*National Interest*

Build farms on provinces 136,126 (4 req)
Build railroads on province 123 (3 req)

_“The beasts of iron and steam became a common sight across Akkad, a reminder of our great artistry and alchemical knowledge”_

Engineer apprentice Mutab leant out the window, air whipping past his face. The young man had never imagined man could travel so fast! He was being carried along by a great steam engine, the great machine chugging along with no horse or ox to pull it. He imagined himself driving one of these wonderful creations, alone with nothing but the railroad for company. His supervisors shrill voice shattered his reverie, bringing him back to his job of fuelling the boiler. Hefting his shovel, young Mutab smiled ruefully before taking hand to task. 

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Send envoys to The Darcsen Empire and The United States of Caledonia requesting trade agreements and bearing reassurances of peace and friendship. The ambassadors come loaded with gifts and treasures and will ask to establish embassies and engage in dialogue. 

_“Great Sargon did cast his eye over the world and saw it full with teeming life. He did decide to welcome his brother rulers into the light of civilisation and call them friend”_

Colonise provinces 138, 137

_“The Empire grew evermore, like the great lion marking his range”_

Tulwar Asharpi sat astride his horse, watching a village burn. Another thatch roof had caught fire, the dry material like kindling for the hungry flames. Bodies littered the ground, rant by sword and spear. He did not enjoy this work but it was necessary. The empire needed this land, The God-King had demanded it. The barbarians had refused to give it up, and so suffered the inevitable fate of all those who opposed great Sargon.

*NSRE*

Why waste a statue? Sargon orders his stone masons to carve off the face of the statue and instead add his own. The statue is then brought to the capital to display. It would not do for the peasents to learn there were nations before Akkadia. 

_‘In this year a new statue was dedicated to God-King Sargon of the Akkadian Dynasty, fifty first of that name, King of Kings, Regent of Heaven, Divine Vessel, Celestial Son, Namer of Men, Keeper of Truths, High Judge of Law Satrap of Akkad, Babylon and Syria, Master of a Million Men, Master of Horses, Commander of the Chariots, Guardian of Akkad in all his splendour and glory’._

*Requisition Summary*

Starting=7
Spent=7
Carried over=0


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Turn Three*
*
July 1851, to December 1851

Not-so-random events:*
*
Global event – Europe is alive, with the sound of music*
_This turn you lose your colonisation bonus, meaning you can only colonise one province per turn._
_
Doctor Robert E Lee, an ex-officer of the Floridian Dominion Army turned musician, was sitting as his desk. It had been a week since his article had been featured in the converted newspaper _World Affairs_, and already progress had been made. Doctor Lee was already famous for his music and art but he had looked upon the nations of the world with disgust, and here was why: He had always said the world’s nations had not true appreciation for music, but now he found a way to fix that. He had told a reporter of World Affairs every nation should have its own national anthem, to help them rediscover music. His idea had now reached Europe, the centre of world power and if he could get them to come up with their own national anthem then the world would surely follow._
_
This is an opportunity to be creative; you may come up with your own national anthem and_ _slogan, how you do this is entirely up to you._
*
The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise - **Per l'onore d'Italia!*
_At last! Our hard work has not gone to waste! We have taken all of what the old scriptures call “Italy” This land has been the centre of power for thousands of years. It is where the romans began their mighty empire and some of the finest minds have come out of here. But now is a chance to write history, we can rename this land and its people. So all the many cultures may come together and be name done culture, after all, this is the homeland of our people._
*
The Akkadian Empire – Fire!!!*
_The God-King Sargon, the mighty ruler of the Akkadian Empire looked out across the smouldering ruins of former Imperial Palace. He sighed, sometime during the night a fire had started and the old palace couldn’t bear the burden. He had escaped unharmed, thankfully he had not been hurt but a guard and a servant had died in the Inferno. He would need a new palace, but that appeared to be the least of his worries, the crowd standing nearby appeared to be thinking aloud.

“Foreigners did this!”_ _

“Rebels!”_ _

“The statue is cursed!”_ _

“These old buildings are too weak for modern use!”_ 

*The Realm of Izgurka – A land lost in mist*
_
When Caption Hiken arrived in Ireland with a promise of support for the Irish and Scottish People he was met by 10,000 Irish Militia and a lot of mist. Training had been going well, the Irish were a race a hardy people whom had lived their entire lives under the threat of death, and they made excellent candidates. It was an odd sight to behold, a well-dressed officer training a group of barbarians who wore an odd collection of animal fur, kilts and the occasional medieval weapon. 
After a day of Training Hiken was summoned to the presence of John McNeil, a withered old Irishman and Conan Gant, a bear-like Scotsman. John McNeil was the closest thing these guys had to a president, he may be old and sick but his people claimed he had “The knowledge of a thousand men” John was accompanied by Conan Gant, who was basically the commander-in-chief of the Celtic armies, he was famed throughout Scotland as a mighty warrior. They made an excellent pair, bringing brains and brawn. _
_
“Caption Hiken” John said “we appreciate your work for us, despite the recent losses in Scotland we hope to us this new army to counter-attack the English and drive them back”_
_
“That is good, I wish you the very best on the battlefield”_
_ 
“But” he continued “we have something to discuss” _
_Conan spoke for the first time “We want to know why you’re here”_
_Hiken gave him a puzzled look._
_
“We want to know why; a great nation from across the seas would want to help a group of people inferior to themselves”_
_Hiken opened his mouth to talk, but no words came out. In truth, he did not know, he was just acting on the orders of Heffion. He need an answer quickly; 
“we…saw people and danger and decided to help” _
_John McNeil raised an eyebrow_
*
The Empire of England – They aren’t all the same…*
_Ever since the Anglo-Celtic war started there was always one province in southern Ireland that had remained neutral. From the very start they had said that the war would do more harm the good, whatever the outcome, and as they were the poorest place on the Island it would have not done any good at all. But the leaders of this place had seen what the major powers could do for them, they had seen the vast countries, the fine art, they had seen it all and said: “we want some of that”. 

So it was, in secret, that the leaders of this province had sent a letter to the Empire of England which stated that they would support the English cause so long as when the war was over they could take a place within the Empire, a place where they would be treated as equals. To prove their loyalty to the English Monarchy they had sent inside the letter a valuable and dangerous piece of Information:_
_
“The Realm of Izgurka has sent officers to train and an army to fight English Soldiers, the reasons for this are unknown but they will be able to field a proper army very soon”_
*
The United States of Caledonia – Russian Tides*
_The great wasteland of Russia, it is a huge, barren place. Home to many tribes and nations, some say it is a place of evil and destruction. It is somewhere where many Europeans would rather ignore, because if they try hard enough they might forget about it. Many nations have tried to subdue the savage tribes people, but with little success. The United States of Caledonia is on the very edge of the Russian Wilds, and the nation has always been seen as a sort of border state, to keep trouble makers out of Europe. However, it has come to our attention that a new power is rising in Russia. This new threat is not trying to annex the savage people, simply because it is them. The Empire is growing quickly and rumours say it will in Europe soon; the people are worried, some say war is on the way and Europe is ignorant. Never has so much pressure been on our shoulders._
*
The Kingdom of Vendsyssel – Colonisation goes wrong!*
_Disaster! Although the province of Belgien was meant to be peacefully annexed into the country the nation, the Paris Committee, a country they hold common cultural ties was founded and the people of Belgien hesitated. Between the foreign empire and the democracy they hold close ties with, they picked the democracy. After returning from a disrupted mission to colonise the area many of our people were very upset, saying that Soldiers from Paris had barred the way to the province and forced them to leave. However, nobody was hurt. Now we must act, so King, what are your commands? _
*
The Darscen Empire – New Neighbours*
_With the help of the Empire of Hiigara, the Turkmen Federation rose to power. But to become a real nation it needs to be recognised by the international community as a sovereign state. As the Federation’s closest neighbour Europe will look to us for our thoughts, they know nothing of this new nation, but all we have to do is look over our border. The Turkmen Federation is a sound nation, with little for us to fear or worry about, but it means the gateway to the black sea is now controlled by two countries instead of one. So my Lord, what should we tell the peoples of Europe?_
*
The Empire of Hiigara – “Patchwork nation”*
_The Empire of Hiigara, moving from the lands of “Spain” in “Gaul”, it is getting bigger, stronger and greater all the time. While we my revel in our own, personal success Hiigara is not just a nation of Hiigarans, now it has many more nationalities within its borders; From Gauls and Istanbens to Parsans, these people easily outnumber that of our primary cultures. We need to decide now what sort of stance we’re going to take on minorities._
*
Religious Republic of Equas – post plz?*
_Oh dear jacko, you missed an update. Your NSRE will be the same as before._
*
Illyrian Empire – The Brewing Storm*
_“We saw the ship with our own eyes, the Caldari are coming! And when they arrive we will face the full onslaught of their power!” shouted the local priest, he stood in the main square of the nation’s capital. “God has sent them to test us!”_
_
The local military police began to move up to detain the man._
_
“The people in the west of our nation have seen them! Ships, men, soldiers! All are coming to kill our men! Rape our women! Put our children in slavery!”_
_
One Officer readied his baton, expecting a fight._
_The priest took a step back and drew a crude knife, but continued his ranting:_
_
“Our leaders are too scared to react! They will be the death of us!”_
_The officer took a swing with his baton; the priest fell to the floor._
*World Affairs*​ *Battle of Scotland*
2nd Imperial Regiment
Morale: 100% Stance: Attack Troops: 10,000

1st Imperial Regiment 
Morale: 90% Stance: Attack Troops: 9850

Infantry Division +1 
Mountains -1
Overwhelming force +1

VS

Scottish Highlanders
Morale: 70% Stance: Defence Troops: 7000
Conscripts: -2
*

Result*
Empire of England +1
Celtic Union -2

The Celtic Union put up a brave defence, but the Empire of England claims a crushing victory!

Scottish Highlanders Casualties:
-3000 Conscripts, 4000 remaining
Morale: 70% - 50%, 20% remaining
The Remaining 4000 Conscripts surrender

1st Imperial Division casualties:
-200 Infantry
-50 Cavalry
Morale: 90% - 6%, 84% remaining
Remaining: 6655 Infantry, 1000 Engineers, 1945 (9600)
*
The Paris Committee founded!*
_A new nation, going by the name of The Paris Committee was founded recently. It is based around the city of Paris, which has always been a rich, heavily populated and culturally diverse place to live. The country generally accepts all cultures although there has been some reported discrimination to cultures from what they call “foreign, imperialist empires” but nothing serious._
_
Government: Democracy_
_
Flag:_








*
Turkmen Federation founded!*
_With the help of the Empire of Hiigara a new nation in the Middle East was founded recently. It calls itself the Turkmen Federation, and has welcomed our reporters with open arms. We received a tour of the Royal palace, and a visit to the fields where we met with Hiigaran officials as they instructed the labourers in mass-farming._
_
Government: Monarchy, with some limited voting to the upper classes_
_
Flag: _








*
Diplomacy*
_The Turkmen Federation extends the warm hand of alliance to the Empire of Hiigara.



























_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Global event – Europe is alive, with the sound of music
> This turn you lose your colonisation bonus, meaning you can only colonise one province per turn.
> 
> _Doctor Robert E Lee, an ex-officer of the Floridian Dominion Army turned musician, was sitting as his desk. It had been a week since his article had been featured in the converted newspaper World Affairs, and already progress had been made. Doctor Lee was already famous for his music and art but he had looked upon the nations of the world with disgust, and here was why: He had always said the world’s nations had not true appreciation for music, but now he found a way to fix that. He had told a reporter of World Affairs every nation should have its own national anthem, to help them rediscover music. His idea had now reached Europe, the centre of world power and if he could get them to come up with their own national anthem then the world would surely follow.
> ...


National Anthem: 

The Anthem of the English Empire is modeled after the "Land of Hope and Glory" Anthem, with a few changes.

_Land of Hope and Glory,
Mother of the free,
How shall we extol thee,
Who are born of thee,
Wider still and wider,
Shall thy bounds be set,
Emperor who made thee mighty,
Make thee mightier yet!
Emperor who made thee mighty,
Make thee mightier yet!_


Slogan:

Imperiosus Victoria 

*Requisition Subtotal: 0*

-Total Requisition at the start of the Turn: 2 
-Income: +1
-Expenses: -2
-Final Total: 0

*National Interest: For the Glorious Empire*

Province 3 - _Riverrun_. 
Province 4 - _Dragonsbone_.
Province 5 - _Wales_ - Farm. 
Province 6 - _Catharidge_. 
Province 7 - _The Emperor's Palace_.
Province 8 - _East Walkfeyd_. 
Province 9 - _The Devonian Farmlands_ - Farm. 
Province 10 - _Port Dover_ - Port.
Province 83 - _Forthland_. 
Province 84 - _New England_.

Wales, Province 5 has been turned into a farmland under orders from the Emperor, to provide upkeep for the Empire of England, and support in its wars. (This will then make sure that England gets 2 Requisition per turn.)

*Diplomacy and Expansion:*

Expansion: _Spreading the Word_

Begin Temporary Occupation of Province 2, Scotland, from the rebellious Celtic Union. Preachers are sent into the Nation with orders to spread the word of the Emperor, and little tax is taken from the citizens of Scotland while they adapt to being under the rule of the Emperor. Emperor Northwinson II himself has also recently gone on a tour of the newly conquered lands, and slowly but surely, the people of Scotland are beginning to change their views from that of the old and uncultured barbarianism, to the new beliefs of the Empire. Note that the Scotland is still technically not part of the British Empire, but will be once the Celtic Union is destroyed. No Province is conquered, although Province 11, Southern Ireland, will become part of the Empire once the Celtic Union is crushed, as per a treaty organized by the English Empire and the people of the aforementioned province. 

Diplomacy: _Asking Questions_ 

An ambassador, flanked by an armed bodyguard in case of any troubles like the previous cold-blooded attacks made by the Celtic Union, is sent to the The Realm of Izgurka with orders to seek of a way of withdrawing their support from helping the Celtic Union, and ask a question as to why they are helping honourless barbarians in the first place.

The Emperor of England is still waiting a response from the Empire of Hiigara concerning matters of establishing trade routes, and the matter of forging a possible alliance.

A third ambassador has been dispatched to Province 13, the last remnants of the Celtic Union with an armed escort under the banner of peace with an aim to unite the two nations. The Celtic Union has been promised a peaceful transition into the English Empire, and are allowed the benefits of normal Imperial citizens plus to keep their religious beliefs and ways of practicing, and, if inducted to the English Empire, the Union is allowed to add their own advisors to the Imperial Court. 

*Military and Naval Actions: Repairing Damage*

The First and Second Imperial Regiments are ordered to remain in Scotland (Province 2) until it is a fully established colony of the British Empire. They have been ordered to repair damage caused by the invasion, through methods such as repairing towns, bridges, and creating trade links between the newly conquered Province and the rest of the Empire. 

*NSRE: They aren’t all the same…*

_Ever since the Anglo-Celtic war started there was always one province in southern Ireland that had remained neutral. From the very start they had said that the war would do more harm the good, whatever the outcome, and as they were the poorest place on the Island it would have not done any good at all. But the leaders of this place had seen what the major powers could do for them, they had seen the vast countries, the fine art, they had seen it all and said: “we want some of that”. 

So it was, in secret, that the leaders of this province had sent a letter to the Empire of England which stated that they would support the English cause so long as when the war was over they could take a place within the Empire, a place where they would be treated as equals. To prove their loyalty to the English Monarchy they had sent inside the letter a valuable and dangerous piece of Information:

“The Realm of Izgurka has sent officers to train and an army to fight English Soldiers, the reasons for this are unknown but they will be able to field a proper army very soon.”_

An ambassador is sent to Southern Ireland to agree to the terms presented by the nation, with one possible, although optional request, to raise a regiment for the cause of the British Empire.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Requisiton

Left Over: 1

Earned: +6

Spent: -6

Remaining: 1

National Intrest

Province 171: Alexandria: Farmland
Province 170: Invirdu: Farmland
Province 172: Pertig: Farmland
Province 178: Fardu: Farmland
Province 179: Falidor: Farmland
Province 182: Burscan: Farmland
Province 176: Agvar: Railway Under Construction
Province 183: Lomah: Railway Under Construction
Province 184: Donstag
Province 175: Kirstan

Colonise Province 174

Build Railways on Province 176 and 183

Christopher smiled as he saw the crows of nobles milling about in the courtyard below. He took a deep breath before stepping out to adress his people.
*"Ladies and Gentlemen, Silence please. I have called you all before me today for one reason. I have heard stories that my people do not beleive the murder of my brother to have been a good thing. They are wrong! My brother was a trickster and a fraud. He would have pulled this nation down into the hell of war if only to give him a little more power or money. I trust you have all seen his plans and know of his true intentions. But i have called you here today to prove once and for all that my brother dying has benefitted out nation. I plan to do this by showing you just how far we have come in the world of science. By revealling to you, noble people, the Locomotive!" *

With that a curtain behind Christopher dropped and a shining beast of steel and iron was revealed to the crows. Christopher turned and walked down from the platform, smiling at the oohs and ahhs and thinking just how much money the railways will bring to the nation.

Military Action

1st Artillery Regiment moved to Kirstan.

NSRE

As soon as his announcment was made Alexander hurried to the new province of Kirstan to survey the place the locals called the Russian Wilds. As Alexander looked over the bleak landscape a cold breeze caused him to pull his cloak tighter around himself. He hated this place already. but if Caledonia was to survive it would need to expand over these wastes. Alexander turned to a soldier that was standing nearby.

*" Take this message to Lord James Fraser. I want him to take a small group of soldiers out into these 'wilds' and make contact with the tribes inhabiting them. I want him to find out how they feel about us taking their land and wether they are up for possible alliances"*

"Understood Sir"

The soldier quickly ran off to find the diplomat and to pass on the message. As another cold wind blew Alexander shivered and turned to make his way back to his warm tent.

World Affairs

National Anthem: Caledonia

Slogan: Caledonias been everything i ever had.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*Global Event – Europe is alive, with the sound of music*

_This turn you lose your colonisation bonus, meaning you can only colonise one province per turn._

_Doctor Robert E Lee, an ex-officer of the Floridian Dominion Army turned musician, was sitting as his desk. It had been a week since his article had been featured in the converted newspaper World Affairs, and already progress had been made. Doctor Lee was already famous for his music and art but he had looked upon the nations of the world with disgust, and here was why: He had always said the world’s nations had not true appreciation for music, but now he found a way to fix that. He had told a reporter of World Affairs every nation should have its own national anthem, to help them rediscover music. His idea had now reached Europe, the centre of world power and if he could get them to come up with their own national anthem then the world would surely follow._

_This is an opportunity to be creative; you may come up with your own national anthem and slogan, how you do this is entirely up to you.
_

National Anthem: Hiigarans, One and All (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dRyZtgxeo8&feature=youtu.be)
Slogan: We are but a leaf on the wind, Yet watch how we soar.

*National Interest:*

Subtotal: 0
Income:+8
Expenses:-7
Total:1


Upgrade Provinces 85 and 81 to farmland

*Military Action
*

*
Expansion and Diplomacy*

Colonize Province 94

*Facing the World*
The bay was awash of anchored vessels, large and small, with shore going craft constantly hauling wares out to the waiting transports. The seaside air was abuzz with seagulls and commands in a dozen different languages as hired crews loaded their ships and prepared to set sail on behalf of the Hiigaran Empire, which as of yet had no merchant navy of its own. The captain looked out from the side of his craft, still trying to grasp the sudden burst of activity that had swarmed Hiigara's coasts in the recent weeks; he had last visited the once secluded land three years ago, and returned now not to a primitive and isolated kingdom, but to a rapidly modernizing empire in the midst of an economic boom. He had first heard the commotion from fellow sea travellers by word of mouth, the noticeably increased traffic in his usual shipping lanes across the meditteranean was due to the reformed nation's flexing of its economic muscle in an attempt to support the Turkmen federation. Yet it was in the North coast where the captain found himself work, as part of a fleet heading to the War torn isles in the North-West of the continent, where the English Empire and Celtic Union were fighting a bitter battle. He was instructed that the Hiigaran Empire had for some time now been seeking some way to help its friend in what it saw as it's 'internal disputes', yet with not even a merchant fleet to its name, let alone armies, there was little chance of the Empire sending military aid; and thus a decision was made. The Hiigaran silos were overflowing with grain, much of which wouldn't survive the long journey to it's Turkmen ally, and as such, was in danger of rotting away as surplus, yet this presented a solution to both of the Empire's problems; excess grain would be traded with the English Empire as the foundation of a trade route between the nations. Armies on campaign were notorious to feed, as were populations gearing for war, the Empire of Hiigara could offer the English greatly reduced prices and subsidies on its grain during the war, and help ease the burden it was facing. 

*The Committee*
The ambassadors from the Empire of Hiigara arrived at the Parisan capital still in the crisp of the morning, extending warm hands of peace and trade to the small country, as well as queries of sharing information on potential future growth, lest the two nations' goals collide.

*The Republic*

Nokubura rose from the bow he had presented to the President-Cardinal of Equas, wincing ever so slightly as his wounds reminded him that he was not as youthful as he once was. He had travelled a great distance to personally meet with the man before him, despite all the obstacles they had faced, it could all turn out to be for naught if the Emperor had misinterpreted the personality of Thomas Marechal. One thing was for sure, Nokubura knew that their two nations' homelands were dangerously close to one another, and it only took a mild misunderstanding for one of them to make a mistake which could push their two peoples over the brink, the two realms had to establish relations, positive ones, lest the future contain undesirable consequences for them both.
"President-Cardinal, I am Emperor Oda Nokubura of The Empire of Hiigara, and I would like to first officially commend the actions of your people and thank you personally for the aid we received whilst beseiged by bandits. I travelled here from my land with peaceful purpose, and I would like to beleive that I have found a kindred spirit." Nokubura paused for a moment, hesitating as to whether his next words would be the right ones, "Across the continent, we, as I have no doubt you are too, are discovering new nations, new horizons, populated by strange and diverse cultures, we are entering an age in which our children could grow and prosper in. However, I fear that some may fear that which they do not understand and seek to dominate it rather than accept it." Nokubura saw that the Cardinal was moving to respond, but he swiftly cut him off with a raised hand, "There is one thing that much of these new nations share: young leaders, full of vigour, national pride and ambition, they will undoubtedly drive their nations onwards to glory; unfortunately, you and I both are aware of the flaws of the youth. They may prove to be to ready to resort to conflict and blood for petty squabbles, and we have already seen the start of pointless conflicts! The Empire of the English, far North of here, have been embroiled in a civil war with the Celts, and it is only a matter of time until a regional power seeks to take advantage of the fact!
I do not doubt your pursuit of peace, I have heard many of your great works even if we have never met, but look at yourself and be honest, look at me also, we may be wise and patient, but we are old and nearing the end of our time on this Earth, would our successors be as committed to peace as we?" Nokubura hesitated momentarily once more, thinking of his own heir-to-be, "I will tell you a personal secret Cardinal, an unofficial tale that I have yet to anounce even to my own people: I am preparing to retire from my duties as Emperor. This is a fact, I would rather have an easy handover of power than leave my nation to descend once more into internal conflict after my demise, yet before I do, I want to ensure that my children won't have to learn the horrors of war first hand."

Emperor Nokubura of Hiigara meets with President-Cardinal Thomas Marechal of the Republic of Equas and proposes a lasting peace between the two nations, along with foundations of trade for future co-operation.


Province 94 colonized. Trade begun with the Empire of England in an effort to support the war effort. A further 3 requisition is worth of aid is sent to the Turkmen Federation as part of the alliance between Hiigara and the fledgling nation. Ambassadors sent to the Paris Committee.

*Not-So-Random-Event*

_The Empire of Hiigara – “Patchwork nation”
The Empire of Hiigara, moving from the lands of “Spain” in “Gaul”, it is getting bigger, stronger and greater all the time. While we my revel in our own, personal success Hiigara is not just a nation of Hiigarans, now it has many more nationalities within its borders; From Gauls and Istanbens to Parsans, these people easily outnumber that of our primary cultures. We need to decide now what sort of stance we’re going to take on minorities._

Yoshu heard the tally of votes read out at the Council meeting, it was an overwhelming victory for passing the new legislation, with only a few representatives voting against, if only due to the necessary financing costing their respective provinces. The newly acquired territories would be granted seats on the council of Hiigara proportional to their population, thus allowing them to have a say in how they will be governed, and not feel ostracised in this new society, lest they think themselves occupied rather than having finally found somewhere to _belong_. Yoshu and Nokubura had talked long and hard on the issue, it was an inevetible occurence if the border of Hiigara continued to expand, and despite the field not yet quite being level, the transition was underway, and Yoshu strongly beleived that given time they could truely become a single nation. As of yet, however, elections would be held far more often in the territories rather than the homelands, and the capitals of Hiigara would be assured a number of seats, regardless, the news was largely taken up by the territories, which would have a real chance to govern themselves, campaigning had already begun in some regions, and a Gaul was being prepared to be sworn in to the Council. Times truly were changing as Hiigara took to the global stage.

Yoshu and the entire audience gave a standing ovation as the orchestra and composer bowed as the last notes of their dramatic piece echoed throughout the hall. The issue of a national anthem was another that Yoshu and Nokubura discussed before the Emperor's depature to Africa, and when the first proposals were put forth, Yoshu had been stunned as his friend refused them constantly, it was only when Nokubura explained that the empire would soon not be the soul dominion of Hiigarans, but rather a 'Patchwork' nation, composed of countless cultures and nationalities. The anthem HAD to reflect this, it couldn't merely be owned by a minority. The end result was perfect, composed jointly by Daitchi Nasamura and Bernward of Gaul, it was a symbol of the connectivity within the new nation, featuring iconic influences from traditional Hiigaran, Istanben, Gaul and Parsen music, even the Illyrian migrants, having arrived from across the sea all those moons ago, were represented. Yoshu felt tears sting his eyes and pull on his heart as the cheer only grew.

Laws past to help incorporate the new cultures into the Empire, and to help them feel equal and capable of playing a role in governance. The anthem and slogan themselves are also intentionally made incorporating traditional themes throughout the cultures which make up the Empire, hopefully helping to create a sense of national unity.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Previous Turn*

(OOC: I shall write another post for the current turn once Karak has had a chance to update with an NSRE for me . Also, is it possible for us to gain requisition via trade? How is that going to work?)

*Requisition:* 1
*Income:* 3
*Expenses:* -4
*Total:* 0

*National Interest*

*Industry:* Upgrade province 98 to Farmland

*Military:* First Equastrian Infantry 

Province 106: Sivernam - Port - COnstruction of a transport fleet begun

Province 107: Elleram - Farmland

Province 105: Wiverna - Farm construction completed

Province 104: Kierra - Farmland

Province 98: Vishua - N/A

Province 99: Kisarm - N/A

Province 109: Sigena - Colonised, the latest province of the Republic of Equas is a dry, arid area, with little life and little potential for it. A few towns are built, but more as waypoints across the desert than for any other reason.

Province 111: Shilema - Under process of colonisation

*Military Action*

1st United Regiment

The bandits had been quickly eradicated by the time Mathers arrived at the head of the column, the area was yet to be pacified and many of the natives had taken to raiding the local towns and villages. It was partly why the first was here, that and the fact that any combat was good as far as the experience of these youngsters went. They were celebrating as he rode into the circle of wagons and he snapped at the sergeant-major.

"I would like you to remind these young men that this was no battle, this is no great achievement."

They'd done well, but it was true, this was barely a skirmish and the ill-disciplined bandits had been slaughtered. He didn't want his men becoming over confident for such a small reason. He dismounted stiffly, wincing and almost staggering as he landed on the uneven ground, rubbing his leg ruefully. The two apparent leaders of the group that had been attacked walked towards him, covered in blood and dust, and clad in strangely fashioned armour. One of them clearly deferred to the other, and Mathers deduced that this must be the Emperor Nokubura. The man looked ill, he was pale and weak from bloodloss, but he still found the strength to extend a hand of friendship and request medical assistance. Mathers nodded but he knew Captain Gerard had already ordered medics to assist the wounded, the young officer showed initiative and potential.

In fact both men had looked weak, one had, to Mathers' surprise handed him his sword hilt first. Normally a warrior would not hand over his sword unless he was yielding, then Mathers realised he was handing over the command over his men. Before he could refuse the sword however the man collapsed, he dropped his cane and caught him, grunting in pain as he put strain on his leg, before lowering the unconscious warrior gently to the dusty ground. He watched as the Emperor was escorted back to his own bed by his own men.

"Doctor, get them as well as you can to travel, we can offer them more back at Illiam than we can here, they have carriages, we can use them for the wounded, how many do we have?"

"Only a half dozen Colonel, the bandits were in disarray before we even got here according to Captain Gerard, and those are only minor, I have one that has taken a shot to the chest, but that is the worst."

The Colonel nodded, "that'll do, respectfully request that we may billet him in one of the carriages, I'll go back with them and the cavalry, you'll accompany us."

He turned back to the men picking their way through the corpse strewn around the barricades.

"Gerard, you have command here, clear up, find someone who's not too exhausted and find out how they bury their dead, then follow us back with the infantry."

The young captain, his face flushed, and blood on his colour from a shallow cut across his face nodded in affirmation.

"Yes Sir."

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

*Expansion:* Colonisation of provinces 111 and 113

*Diplomacy:* 

"At last, an invitation."

The thick roll of parchment was long and interminably worded, but Matthews knew what it meant before he had finished reading. The King, one Donatus Von Blacke had requested the presence of the Equastrian delegation at what he was calling The Round Table Conference. He turned to the messenger, smiling with genuine enthusiasm, "yes of course, I am sorry, please tell your King I would be honoured and delighted to accept his invitation. The Equastrian delegation shall be present at the conference, extending a hearty hand of friendship."

Scouts sent east to the Akkadian Empire, ending at 126, arriving in the Akkadian Empire.


*NSRE*
*Health for the masses?*
_David Satrina, leader of the newest political party in the republic of Equas has suggested that the cholera epidemic in Kisarm could have been avoided. Two years ago Mr Satrina founded the Equas socialist party, whose ideals stated that we should all work together to create a better nation. One of his newest brainwaves is to form some kind of National Health Service; now, this is an idea never seen before and a lot of the other politicians are a little worried what this might mean for the country. But growing support for the socialists, especially within the poorer areas of the country, has caused this new idea to reach the government. While the idea seems absolutely great the Cardinal will have to play his cards right if he is going to win the next election…_

Thomas, a great humanitarian himself, has always looked upon the New Socialist Party with an almost paternal air, but this latest idea actually has some degree of merit. He agrees with the ideas, though he knows many of the landowners may not like it as it is phrased currently. However, the Kierrans, ever bitter at the loss of slavery, may side with him if he argues cleverly, this way, the whole Republic would share the cost of health, but working conditions were still poor in Kierra and ill-health was common, if they didn't have to pay directly for every sick worker then they would probably go for it, and with their support, the rest of the parliamentary opposition would disappear rapidly.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Kingdom of Vendsyssel:*

*
Global event – Europe is alive, with the sound of music.*
This turn you lose your colonisation bonus, meaning you can only colonise one province per turn.

Doctor Robert E Lee, an ex-officer of the Floridian Dominion Army turned musician, was sitting as his desk. It had been a week since his article had been featured in the converted newspaper World Affairs, and already progress had been made. Doctor Lee was already famous for his music and art but he had looked upon the nations of the world with disgust, and here was why: He had always said the world’s nations had not true appreciation for music, but now he found a way to fix that. He had told a reporter of World Affairs every nation should have its own national anthem, to help them rediscover music. His idea had now reached Europe, the centre of world power and if he could get them to come up with their own national anthem then the world would surely follow

*National Anthem:*





Shake it out, from 00.00 to 04.50 (Roughly)

*Slogan:*
Your goods, our ships, your money becomes our money.

*Requisition Subtotal: 0*
-Total Requisition at the start of the Turn: 0
-Income: +2
-Expenses: -2
-Final Total: 0

*National Interest:*
Province 75: Jylland - Capital, Farmland, Port.
Province 74: Slesvig - Farmland. Location of 1st infantry battalion of the Royal Guard.
Province 71: Prussia - No Upgrades.
Province 72: Hamborg - No Upgrades. Spend 2 Reguisition to create Farmland.
Province 76: Bremen - No Upgrades.
Province 70: Brandenborg - No Upgrades.
Province 78: Nederland - No Upgrades. Location of the 1st Vendsyssel expeditionary infantry battalion.
Province 57: Estonia - No Upgrades.
Province 196: Saksen - No Upgrades.

Count Dieter von Helsfron was surveying his lands, as the first in the province, he had started to use the newest knowledge and technology when it came to farming and raising livestock, he had bought lots of land from neighbouring lords and nobles. Land that by many had seem inferior, but with the new knowledge coming from Jylland and Slesvig on farming, could be turned into great farmland, and grazing areas for livestock. It would only take a year or so, before his investments had been paid off, and he truly would become a grain and meat baron in the province. Thou many of the other land owners in the province was starting to invest in there own improvements, Dieter knew that his 3 months headstart, would make him come out ahead.

Province 72: Hamborg, upgrading it to Farmland. Increasing income to 3 Requisition a turn.

*Diplomacy and Expansion:*

*Diplomacy:*
King Andrew once again looked out the window towards the road, still awaiting news from the delegation he had sent to the Realm of Izgurka, with the invitation to discuss the situation of the rebels that was hiding in vendsyllian lands, and discussions of how the borders between the nations should be managed, as to avoid any terrible incidents that might arise because of misunderstandings. The latests but still old news from the delegation, was from when they had crossed the border from Prussia into the neighbouring realm. Andrew couldn't decide if he should send some agents ahead, to figure out if something had happened or what had delayed the delegation.

Andrew wasn't worried by the lack of news from the advanced fleets sent ahead of Vice Admirals Alexander Jorgen fleet, they was only meant to advice other nations of what was happening, and that the Kingdom of Vendsyssel wasn't on the road to war. But the invitation to the nations to send delegations to vendsyssel was sincere, official written and signed trade pacts, always enhanced the profit of trade between the nations. Some trade with English wool merchants had been initiated, but official trade pact from the English Emperor would be nice, but he had probably been to busy with his war to have had time to receive the Vendsyllian delegation. (Former Vendsyssel Update to see the details of the trade proposal)

King Andrew decided that he would send some agent's towards the Izgurka realm, in an attempt to track down the progress of the official delegation he had sent months ago.

Diplomacy: Awaiting response from everyone about sending delegations to the Kingdom of Vendsyssel to discuss formal relations, trade, embassies and the future.
Have sent Agents to discover the fate of the delegation sent to Izgurka, if some calamity have descended upon them or if they are simply just delayed.

*Expansion:*
Some good news had arrived to King Andrews table, Vice Admiral Alexander Jorgen was ready to set sail for Africa with the fleet and the 1st expenditionary battalion. A rather large fleet of merchant and civilian ships filled with colonists had joined to set sail for the african coast. The Vendsysslian institute of science had sponsored a large 3rd rate, ship of the line that was rivalling the size and firepower of Vice Admiral Jorgen's Flagship, thou the crew of the ships wasn't military trained like those of the royal fleet, it was still experienced and hardened sailors, and the ship carries a large delegation of scientists of every branch and enough scientific equipment to supply a small university for a year.

Province 73: Hannover. With many people of the northen part of the region having families in the provinces now under King Andrews rule, they learned of the progress and security those of the Vendsyssel Kingdom enjoyed. Those in the southern part was plagued by rogues, highwaymen and bandits from the mountainous regions to the south. All of this created the flame to start a rebellion against the local tyran, Grand King Robert Hassel Von Hoff, who was more interested in gathering wealth, abuse his power, and send his own thugs into neighbouring regions to pillage, plunder and kidnap young girls for the kings pleasure. Something King Andrew simply could not tolerate for long, it threathened the security of his subjects and the Grand Kings behaviour was against everything holy, rightful and just. King Andrew sent a small army of agents, assasins and experienced free company militias to support the rebellion. Thou the civil war was hard fought, it only lasted a couple of months, with a public execution of the tyran, which tens of thousands witnessed. King Andrew celebrated as the savior of the people and Hannover. A local war hero named Patrick Oberron was declared Grand Duke of Hannover, a man who had the sense to declare loyalty to the Kingdom of Vendsyssel and King Andrew. In return King Andrew sent several advisors and councilors, to help and teach the new Grand Duke how to manage his realm.

Expansion: Settle Province 73: Hannover.

*Military and Naval Actions:*
1st Vendsyssel expeditionary infantry battalion boards the Vendsyssel transport fleet in the North Sea, _(Moved the Fleet from the Gulf of Finland to the Northsea last update, assumes its an oversight that it has not been moved on the map.)_

The Transport fleet together with the merchant and civilian ships, collectively nicknamed "ADA", Alexander's Dream of Africa. Set sails towards Africa, ending its movement in the Coast of Portugal, (Straights of Gibraltar, if somehow my count is wrong, not quite sure on the borders between the waterzones)

1st infantry battalion of the Royal Guard marching from Province 74 Slesvig to Province 76 Bremen in ordered ranks and with marching bands and public appearances. Providing ample opportunity for the civillian population to see the professional army of the Kingdom, reassuring the populace that they are secure and well taken care of. But the public appearance and spectacle was mostly staged for the newspapers, local as well as international, to show that the Kingdom of Vendsyssel was a power to be reckoned with.

*NSRE:*
_*The Kingdom of Vendsyssel – Colonisation goes wrong!*
Disaster! Although the province of Belgien was meant to be peacefully annexed into the country the nation, the Paris Committee, a country they hold common cultural ties was founded and the people of Belgien hesitated. Between the foreign empire and the democracy they hold close ties with, they picked the democracy. After returning from a disrupted mission to colonise the area many of our people were very upset, saying that Soldiers from Paris had barred the way to the province and forced them to leave. However, nobody was hurt. Now we must act, so King, what are your commands?_

Jakob Samuelsen had not seen his king so angry before, he had just informed the king of the failed colonisation of Belgien. A new nation which called itself the Paris Committee had risen up to snatch Belgien from the Kingdom, its excuse being something about liberty and freedom of speech. Jakob also knew it was the first major obstacle that had met the king, and he just waited for the king to get over his tantrum, so they could make a new plan for the changed situation. After a while the King sat down behind his office desk, breathing deeply before he spoke, the king had allready made new plans for the region.

_"Jakob you are to personally gather and lead a delegation to the Paris Committee. I will send military couriers with orders to General Niels Christian Lunding will direct the Royal Guard to move towars Nederland, where if need be we can launch an invasion into Belgien and Paris. Meet up with the army, and continue with the prestigious 1st company of the Battallion, towards Paris. The Company are probably required to stay at the border, but take a sizeable bodyguard all the way to Paris. So the people and the ministers of the Committee can see for themselves what kind of soldiers they might have to face, if the region does not come to its senses. Now Jakob im not that interested in starting a war, but we can not let the area fall into the hands of the neighbouring powers. Im sure the Paris Committee is wise enough to know that any outstrecthed hand of friendship, is probably just a ruse untill the nation feel ready to annex them. Tell them Jakob that we are not extending a hand in friendship, if they want our friendship they need to provide for it. Offer them to become a protectorate of the Kingdom of Vendsyssel Jakob. It would mean they would keep sovereingty of there own lands, and they can count on our protection against aggressors. They should be aware, and if they are not inform them, that the Empire of England soon will have nowhere to expand but through the committee or through the Empire of Hiigara, they have two battle experienced Battallions which im sure the English are not afraid to use, to secure a wealthy city like Paris. And even thou the Hiigarans are not yet known to have a professional military force, they could quickly recruit a substantial amount of warriors with a certain honour code when it comes to warfare. Our protection ofcourse come at a price, our settlers shall be allowed to move into Belgien as previously arranged, there is plenty of free land for them, they will not take land from any current resident. 2/3 of there taxes will be paid to our state, 1/3 will go to the Paris treasury. We require that the Committee will raise a Artillery Battallion, that are to secure our southeastern border against any English or Hiigaran aggression. We will provide officers to lead the Battallion, that way if the committee decides to go on the offensive, we can remove the experienced leadership from there army. After they have raised the Battallion, some of the regions wealth have to travel into our treasury, something along the lines of 1 point of requisition every 2nd or 3rd turn. On the other hand they are free to expand there sphere of influence into the provinces of 77 and 80, not sure what they call those areas, better research that Jakob before you meet with there representatives. And if they are reluctant, remind them we are in command of two infantery battallions, and even thou one is at sea, it can easily be redirected back to make a invasion into Belgien, and we have the wealth to futher raise army battallions for a war, they do not wish to start. But we need our south eastern border secure and fortified. You Understand me Jakob"_

Jakob nodded to his king, _"I will carry out your orders my king."_ Jakob responded.

Send foreign minister Jakob Samuelsen with a delegation and bodyguard from the Royal Guard, to negotiate a pact where the Comittee of Paris become a protectorate of the Kingdom of Vendsyssel.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Requisition Subtotal:0
Income:+3
Expense:-3
Total:0

_World affairs_​Anthome:
Izgurken Pride: to the tune of: http://youtu.be/_4IRMYuE1hI 1:22-1:41


We are Izgurkens!
Tough as stone with the Wisdom of millennium!
We are Izgurkens!
Unbreakable and Innovative!
We are Izgurka!
Through Blood and industry we forge our way!
We are Izgurkens and with the power of Science we shall never be conquered!

Slogan:

We forge the way to the future.

_*National Interest*_​Province 66: Green Glade: Upgrade to Railroad -3
Province 67- Gemscite-
Province 65-Iniox- 
Province 64-Manitia-
Province 193: Jawsinkia
192: Bronsgard
195:Bludhaven
194: Toleration
68: Southern Borderland
69:Northern Borderland

After much celebration, A fleet of ships led by the future govenor's ship ,_Unsinkable_, were sent on their way to settle Heffinonia{Province 114}, it is predicted they shall arrive in about a year.{Three turns.}


*Diplomacy​*

Border patrol

The City of Manitia received the Vendsyssel diplomats with respect, a tour of the great city being offered alongside a free meal made by Izgurka's best chef.

But seeing as they wished to get straight down to business, Heffion summoned his advisers to discuss the subject of border protection and what to do if criminals from one country tried to escape to that countries neighbor.

"I say both countries train a group of elite soldiers to guard the borders, and not just our shared borders! I think we should make this standard protocol for all shared borders!" Lord-General Bronsworth advised, it could never hurt to guard one's borders, after all.

Lord Heffion nodded slowly, he had to hear more before he could make a decision.

"Thats all well and good, old man." A feminine voice belonging to one Markia Voiston rang out,"But for any lasting impact we need policies! We need to know exactly what to do when the disgusting filth of society try to hide in the dark corners of another country! I say we establish a policy that states all criminals of Vendsyssel origin are shipped back to where they came from and vice versa for them! That way the respective country gets to deal with their own problem." She explained with practiced ease, no dought she had been preparing for this moment the second she heard the diplomats had arrived.

The crisp and monotone voice of Lord Heffion echoed throughout the room,"Well then, does anyone else have anything to add? Jawsink? Crotex?"

The old scientist shuck his bald head,"No my lord, this falls outside our field of expertise. We are simply here out of courtesy."

"Well then, it is settled, inform the diplomats of our decision, I also wish to know the location of any Izgurken criminals that are in there country. I dought this topic was brought up for no reason."


Result:The western border will be patrolled by specially trained Izgurken soldiers and new policies have been put in place to ensure that criminals from Izgurka that run to Vendsyssel are turned over and vice versa. The location of all Izgurken criminals is also requested. 

Tough negotiations

Heffion was sitting at a ancient, Ivory table on the top of his palace across from the English diplomat, who was rambling on and on about the Celtic Union.

But Heffion was hardly paying attention, he could only think about who had tipped them off.

"When I find the traitor that dared betray the trust of Izgurka, they will have to invent a new torture device especially for him!" the dictator thought darkly, he refused to tolerate traitors in his ranks.

Coming back to reality, Heffion noticed that the diplomat had, thankfully, stopped talking, obviously waiting to hear Heffion's response. While he did not hear every small little detail, he got the basic idea: The English Emperor wanted to know why Izgurka was helping the "savages" and "asked" that they removed support from the Celtic Union.

"Not today, my friend." Heffion thought to himself before giving an answer that he was sure would knock the English off their trail, after all, they wouldn't really know if they removed support or not, how could they?

"I understand your Emperor's request and admire the delicate way in which he has handled the situation. I shall remove the small amount of support I have sent to the Celtic Union and I hope we can have better relations in the future." Heffion said with a false smile that could fool most people.

Andapparently the Diplomat was one of those people, as he simply smiled in response,"Thank you! You truly hold wisdom well beyond your years my lord! I hope our kingdoms have more positive relations in the future!"

Heffion's final thoughts before the Diplomat was escorted out by his bodyguards, who either were very well trained in keeping their faces neutral or just didn't care, were along the lines of:

"Just as planned."
Result:Measage sent to England back with it's diplomat saying that Izgurka shall remove support from the Celtic Union and apoligise for the whole situation.But in reality everything shall proceed as planed.

Free-Lance traders.
The feared ruler of Izgurka's criminal underworld, Hennald"Dead-eye" Wankson looked over the docks, _his docks_.He was overseeing the cannons and guns being loaded upon a small fleet of free-lance trader ships. His boss, Heffion, had paid them a large sum to deliver these unmarked arms and ammo to the Celtic Union. The ships were taking a route that made sure they would not be seen by English navy ships while still allowing them to get to Ireland or wherever the hell they were supposed to go in a timely fashion.

"In the name of Science this is more boring then visiting Manitia!" Hennald complained, he would of been getting drunk with his boys, but he had to make sure they didn't just take off with the money and the Izgurken spies pretending to be crew members got on safely.

Hennald sighed as he saw the first crates were being loaded onto the first ship,"Ahm going to be here a long time....ah need a drink."


Result: Unmarked Izgurken cannons and ammo sent to the Celtic Union through highly paid Free-Lance traders.

Military and Naval​
The Green-Glade boys moved to Bludhaven to guard the border from bandits.

NSRE​
The Realm of Izgurka – A land lost in mist

When Caption Hiken arrived in Ireland with a promise of support for the Irish and Scottish People he was met by 10,000 Irish Militia and a lot of mist. Training had been going well, the Irish were a race a hardy people whom had lived their entire lives under the threat of death, and they made excellent candidates. It was an odd sight to behold, a well-dressed officer training a group of barbarians who wore an odd collection of animal fur, kilts and the occasional medieval weapon. 
After a day of Training Hiken was summoned to the presence of John McNeil, a withered old Irishman and Conan Gant, a bear-like Scotsman. John McNeil was the closest thing these guys had to a president, he may be old and sick but his people claimed he had “The knowledge of a thousand men” John was accompanied by Conan Gant, who was basically the commander-in-chief of the Celtic armies, he was famed throughout Scotland as a mighty warrior. They made an excellent pair, bringing brains and brawn. 

“Caption Hiken” John said “we appreciate your work for us, despite the recent losses in Scotland we hope to us this new army to counter-attack the English and drive them back”

“That is good, I wish you the very best on the battlefield”

“But” he continued “we have something to discuss” 
Conan spoke for the first time “We want to know why you’re here”
Hiken gave him a puzzled look.

“We want to know why; a great nation from across the seas would want to help a group of people inferior to themselves”

Hiken opened his mouth to talk, but no words came out. In truth, he did not know, he was just acting on the orders of Heffion. He need an answer quickly; 
“we…saw people and danger and decided to help” 
John McNeil raised an eyebrow


Caption Hiken was very nervous, who couldn't be after that harrowing meeting? Not a moment after he was allowed to leave he rushed to the large tent he had brought with him from Izgurka and did what any Izgurken would do in his position.

He wrote a letter.

_Dear Lord Heffion the Logical_

It seems that our Celtic comrades have started to grow suspicious. Their leader, a very wise yet sickly man by the name of John Mcneil has asked me the reason why I was sent to train them. I attempted to give them an answer but I believe I have only made them more suspicious. I request instructions as to what I should tell them.
Here to serve,
Captain Hiken​[/I]

Three days later, while Captain Hiken was training the Celtic troops in first-aid on the battlefield, a little Irish girl ran up to him and handed him a letter, telling him that a ship had arrived at the docks coverd in wierd symbols, and that they gave her a bag of gold coins to deliver the letter to him. Accepting the letter with a smile, Hiken looked over the mysterious envelope.

The letter was the traditional color of Izgurka, a dark green, and had the Atom symbol of the Izgurken government emblazoned upon it's front. Hiken took great care with opening the envelope, it looked expensive and would make a great conversation starter when he hosted a party.

Setting the envelope down on a nearby stump, Hiken took a seat on the ground and started to read the eloquent writing that belonged to his ruler.

_Dear Captain Hiken

I received your letter and I must say you made the correct decision, now here is what you must tell them:

"I have been sent by Lord Heffion the Logical to ensure the Celtic Union does not fall to English invaders and grows into a great and respectable nation. I shall not rest until the Celtic troops become a world renowned fighting force and push back the English."

Memorize this to the letter and send me a letter detailing the results.

Also, Cannons and rifles should be on their way to aid the defense of the Celtic Union, I expect you to train them in how to use them when they arrive.

Burn this letter.
Lord Heffion the Logical​_
Hiken nodded before he began memorizing his lines, tomorrow he would ask for an audience with King Mcneil and see how this turns out.

"Science help me." The captain sighed.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

*Colonize – 24*

Starting RP – 2
Income(6)
Total = 8

*Building;*
Farm 17 – 18 (4)
Army province 16 (3)
Total turn cost = 7
Remaining = 1


*NSRE;*
Straightening his uniform and taking a deep breath to quell his shakes Mclanahan stepped out onto the large stage in front of the ever-growing crowd half annoyed feeling as he had been forced to give a speech to avoid a mass panic every other day. Still this moment imp articular was what most would consider thin ice. Panic had started to spread about the Caldari. Now here Mclanahan was acting like the calm collecting leader once again.
“Brothers and sisters of Illyrian I have called you here today to answer some of the many questions you all must have. Firstly I have heard rumours that the Caldari have been sighted and know of our presence.” He paused as he thought threw his words before continuing “I am here to end these rumours. The Caldari Have spotted us and I can only be sure that they know of who we are.” Pausing once again to let his words sink before going on “My comrades there are snakes in our new paradise, I am saddened by this... But. I am not, Scarred. For I know we will survive because we are not some prey. We are a falcon! And we will destroy anything, that DARES! to try and stand against us!” Yelling now he drew himself up as he went on raising his voice more getting a cheering response from his crowd “They can bring what they want but we shan’t simply hold what is our new home but destroy those who come! We have allies in this land! They have an enemy and they haven’t even decided to come! And as of now!” he added while waving a white parchment in the air “we have an Army our first of many to defend for us and destroy for us! We are strong and we will only grow!” He let the cheering die down before he continued in a more quiet calm voice “Brothers, sisters if, no, when they come they will attack us and many of us may well die. But I am ready to make them suffer a thousand times worse. But now I ask you to not fear these vile creatures but continue with your life and be ready for the call to arms and the deaths of hundreds of thousands Caldari.” At hearing this the cheering rose as he left the stage and the workers departed. They will be scarred but they know they are defended hopefully it will be enough Mclanahan thought before entering his carriage.


*Diplomacy;*
Michal nodded for what must have been the thousandth time as his colleages ran him through his duties and as body guards prepared for possible danger after receiving reports of another foreign leader being caught by raiders. He had been selected to warn the Higarans about the coming Caldari and propose and alliance to protect one another from threats they couldn’t handle alone and to further one another’s power. In truth there had always been good nature between the two small countries due to the Higarans saving the party who discovered the area from a caldari frigate chasing them. Not to mention giving them the charts and knowledge of the area. In honesty they were the main reason that his people had been able to settle in the first place. Now with the Caldari threat it seemed that everyone would have to move quickly to simply stay alive as the door closed behind him and he sat back preparing for what might happen other the next few weeks.


*Military;*
Rowley laughed in his new bunk with his men as a fight started about a card game was lost. It wasn’t regulation but the men had just came out of training and deserved a drink, so in part to him they got one. Finally he could sleep at night. Soon the dock would be finished but with an army they could defend and stop any attacks.


*Summary;* due to close panic government could not fund anthem development and instead put ideas on hold ( OOC. will be up for next update) Army is used as symbal to crush panic. All countries warned about Caldari Illdrian war and sighting. Higarans sent alliance and battle plans. Finally Rowley gets a whole force drunk for a night in there desolate camp away from any population centres with his and about every other officers money but ensures all cheques were paid first.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*Requisition Update*

Carried over requisition= 0
Earned=9
Total=9

*National Interest*

Build railroads on province 125, 134, 136(9 req)

_“Yet more beasts of iron and steam raced across the land. Our artifice knew no bounds.”_

Engineer second class Mutab leant out the window, air whipping past his face. Now a fully fledged engineer it was his responsibility to over sea this engine, ensuring it functioned as his lord demanded. Mutab loved his engine, ‘Sargon’s Grace’ and could spend hours polishing the dark iron and bronze. 

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Send envoys to The Turkmen Federation requesting trade agreements and bearing reassurances of peace and friendship. The ambassadors come loaded with gifts and treasures and will ask to establish embassies and engage in dialogue. 

Ask for non-aggression pact and push for an alliance. Broach the question of a royal marriage to solidify relations. 

_“Great Sargon did welcome his brothers in the newly emergent Turkmen Federation. Brothers of the Sand surely these people would become valued allies.”_

Colonise province 132

_“Hardy colonists did travel across the empire to settle new lands and labour for prosperity.”_

Beshet let the reigns of the caravan fall slack as he crested the hill. The ground sloped below him into a verdant valley, lush with greenery. This he decided would be his new home. 

*NSRE*

Sargon orders the excavation and removal of the rubble. What treasures and furihsings etc will be rescued and stored whilst the rubble is disposed of. Once the area is clear planning will begin for a new palace, a palace for the modern age! Until then Sargon will reside in his summer palace.

_‘Woe and calamity did befall the Prince of Heaven! Through means unknown did the great palace in Akkad succumb to fire. A monument that had stood for centuries has been lost to the world; all should weep for history itself has been wounded.’._

Sargon stood surrounded by his Imperial bodyguard, the heavy set men in a closed formation with their monstrous sabres drawn. The Son of Heaven stood numb with shock watching his palace slowly collapse as the conflagration tore through it. Such tragedies did not happen to one such as he, never in his life had Sargon known hardship.

The loss was staggering. Not the worldly treasures and possessions, those could be replaced and such was Sargon’s wealth that such riches meant little to him. No, the real loss was in history and prestige. That palace has been his dynasties seat of power for generations. It represented their divine rule and majesty. Imbued in its stones were millennia of history. 

The king gradually became aware of the crown gathered, held at a respectful distance by the cities’ garrison who had formed a cordon around the fire. The mass of people was roaring with sound. Some wailed, bemoaning the fates, others were angry, affronted that such a thing could happen. They blamed spies, traitors, the god’s themselves. A few in the crows even seemed happy, delighting in their monarch’s misfortune. 

The noise of the crowd was too much for Sargon. This was his palace, his tragedy. Numb shock slowly turned to anger, anger that demanded release. Petulantly he demanded his guard and soldiers disperse the crowd. It was blasphemy to see the Son of Heaven in such a state, unthinkable that they would dare to console him or join in his sadness. 

With grim efficiency the soldiers set to work, swords unsheathed and gleaming in the flickering light. The crowd’s undulations slowly turned to screams and like a panicked herd the mass scattered, trampling one another in their haste to flee. Soon Sargon was left alone with the crackling flames and the end of an era. 


*Requisition Summary*

Starting=9
Spent=9
Carried over=0


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Requisition-1
Gained-5
Spent-5
Total-1

Industry: construct a port on 150

Military: train the Darcus First Division (Infantry Division) in Darcus (149)

Expansion: claim 159

Diplomacy:
“My lord, a telegraph from Boyar Michal Andras has just arrived.”
With a wave of his hand Konrad signaled the man over, taking the message from him. It was short and to the point. Andras and his delegation had just arrived at Winterreise. The conference itself was to begin in coming days. All that remained was to wait and see.

Darcsen diplomats arrive in Winterreise. They seek alliance and trade agreements with the other nations present.

NSRE:_ With the help of the Empire of Hiigara, the Turkmen Federation rose to power. But to become a real nation it needs to be recognised by the international community as a sovereign state. As the Federation’s closest neighbour Europe will look to us for our thoughts, they know nothing of this new nation, but all we have to do is look over our border. The Turkmen Federation is a sound nation, with little for us to fear or worry about, but it means the gateway to the black sea is now controlled by two countries instead of one. So my Lord, what should we tell the peoples of Europe?_

“This changes very little in the grand scheme of things,” Konrad said, leaning back in his chair. “Control of the strait may not be contested but we still control the entrance to the Mediterranean.” The Voivode paused for a moment, studying for the map laid out upon his desk. “Still, something must be done. It is not wise to leave them entirely to their own devices. Send envoys to this Turkmen Federation and to the Akkadian Empire.”

“Sire?”

“If the Turks become…_overambitious _we might just be able to get the Akkadian to help us deal with them in exchange for dividing the spoils of war. If of course it comes to that.”

Envoys seeking non-aggression pacts are sent to both the Akkadian Empire and the Turkmen Federation.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Turn Four*
*January 1852, to June 1852*
*Not-so-Random Events:*

*
Global Event – The First Round table Conference*
_The First round table conference is happening this turn!_
*T
he Holy Kingdom of Winterreise – No post!*
_Sorry Darvaleth, you missed the deadline. If you post this turn then go back to the previous turn to see your NSRE._
*
The Akkadian Empire – An age of steam and grinding metal!*
_Although the God-King Sargon’s palace may have suffered a great misfortune the nation is growing, not just in size. This is an age of Steam and grinding metal, railroads are popping up all over the nation, and the pockets of all people now jingle with the sound of hard-earned coins. They say the Akkadian Empire had the best economy in Europe! We need to celebrate! The famous capitalist Al’Sham Trenor, one of the richest men in the country and Europe has said he will put his money towards a celebration and wishes the King all his best. _
*
The Realm of Izgurka – Pax Izgurka*
_Captain Hiken sat around a large wooden table in the grand hall of the Celtic Union, what more civilised nations might call a parliament. With him were John McNeil, Conan Gant and various other Celtic chiefs. When everyone was assembled John raised his hand for silence._
_
“I am glad to announce that our warriors in Northern Ireland are now equipped with the latest Izgurkan weaponry, and although the English forces out number them two-to-one I’m sure Conan’s experience in defensive tactics will aid them”_
_
A Cheer went up in the hall, Conan grinned, happy to be able to take soldiers under his wing once more._
_
“However, I also bring bad news to the table. The people of the south have betrayed us; they have built an army to fight for the English cause!”_
_
“Bastards!”_
_
“Southern Dogs!”_
_
“I have no fears our safety; our new army will crush them into the dirt!”_
_Cheers went up again._
_
“But, now we must learn more of our Izgurkan allies. With us today is Captain Hiken, the warrior in charge of training our soldiers, some of you may already have met him. Captain, I hand the table to you”_
_John sat down. Realising it was his time to speak Hiken rose from his seat._
_
“I have been sent by Lord Heffion the Logical to ensure the Celtic Union does not fall to English invaders and grows into a great and respectable nation. I shall not rest until the Celtic troops become a world renowned fighting force and push back the English” he should have stopped then, but the words just sort of fell out “I will work with you, as one of you! Until one day we are storming their homes and killing their people! They will learn to fear us!”_
_
Another cheer, greater than the last shook the walls of the great hall._
*
The Empire of England – Southern Comrades*
_News has reached us that southern Ireland has finally pulled itself together and rose up against the Celtic Union. They have also managed to put together a loosely organised conscript division to fight for our cause. Although this is great news they are also telling us that the Celtic army in Northern Ireland has become an artillery division! It appears that the Izgurkans have taught them a lot in the short time they trained them._
*
The United states of Caledonia – what lurks beyond…*
_Lord James Fraser sat in his tent, furs wrapped around his freezing body. What was it, two months? Two long months since he had left Caledonia and ventured out in the Russian wilds. Most of it was populated by small tribes, savages and simple farming communities. He had ventured into where no European dare map, Asia and he had discovered what lurks beyond. A nation, a nation that had emerged in deepest Asia and been conquering it’s way westwards. It was only as matter of time before they arrive, he didn’t know their name yet but he had found one of their discarded banners:_








*
The Kingdom of Vendsyssel – Negotiations*
_Jakob, the official delegate of Vendsyssel waited patiently as Germain Le’fout, elected president of Paris went over the ultimatum he had been given. Finally, he removed his spectacles and turned to face Jakob, he did so slowly, like he had all the time in the world._
_
“My good sir, I understand the circumstances of which you came here today. But…these demands are harsh”_
_
“I think you’ll find they’re justified” Jakob said firmly._
_
“Take two thirds of our income? I cannot run a nation on that!” he said 

“and turns us into a sub state!” President Le’fout pointed to the map of Europe laid in front of him. _
_
“Do you think we are blind to the world? Do you think we know nothing of politics? You may think outside the borders of your empire Europe is full of not but savages and tribesmen, well you are wrong my friend. I cannot possibly accept these terms”_
_
Jakob remained calm, almost if he had accepted this “may I remind you that we have one of the largest military forces in Europe, my King does not want war but he will do whatever he can to ensure justice for our nation”_
_
The Parisan President rose from his chair “You will find Justice will fall upon you sir” he turned to a Gaulic guard “could you please show this gentlemen and his delegation the way out”_
*
The Darscen Empire – The Heir on my throne*
_“My lord, you are a mighty and just king but, isn’t it about time you…”_
_
“I what? Speak now, I demand it” Konrad replied_
_
“That you secured you dynasty and produced a heir” the advisor said_
_ Konrad leaned back in his throne, “Why rush” He said casually, but with a hint of cunning intelligence in his voice “There are many fine women in my court”_
_
“But sire, with all these new empires and kingdoms around your son may be able to inherit some important land” the advisor replied, his voice trembling a little_
_
Konrad didn’t move and simply said “I’m listening”_
_
“If you were to marry a woman of royal…origin, then by rights all the land under her name would be managed by you and almost certainly be passed onto your son”_
_Konrad leaned forward a little, but just a little “for once my friend” he said menacingly “you may be right”_
*
The Empire of Hiigara – ‘Bandits’*
_The so-called Bandits that attacked the Emperor on that faithful afternoon in 1851, a day that would go down in history for both nations, hadn’t been very bandit-like. Firstly they took nothing, they were in retreat but you would have thought they would have grabbed what they could, and secondly there were a lot of them. Nobody knows how many ‘bandits’ attacked them, but it must have been in the hundreds. It was speculated they had been sent to kill the Emperor and it believe they came from the western lands, which are still currently uncharted, because that is the direction they were seen to be fleeing. A military colonel, a Gaul from the western empire, suggested that we build a military force and go in search of these ‘bandits’ and discover their intentions. The Gaulic Colonel, who goes by the name of Lev Aylan, has volunteered to lead the army._
*
Religious Republic of Equas – Presidential elections approaching!*
_It is a glorious time for Equas, the Presidential elections are scheduled to begin soon and all the parties have begun their voting campaigns. With so many cultures are religions in the nation there are also a lot of different parties but only some will be able to make an impact on the nation. Good luck one and all!_

(Right Jacko, in this post you’re basically giving me a brief description of all the significant parties, what their ideology is, what they will do for the country and their chances of winning. Who wins the election will be down to you, unless I intervene. So just give me as much info as possible, and do whatever the hell you want really . By the way, there will be no communist of fascist parties at this point, those ideologies don’t exist yet)
*
Illyrian Empire – The Concession of the islands*
_After the scare of the Caldari it was refreshing for McLanahan to have another, much more peaceful situation to deal with. Namely the small islands that were situated off the Illyrain coastline. Iberia had suggested that instead of leaving the islands in the dark with no civilization what so ever, that the two nations divide the islands up between them, meaning they’ll become part of the respective provinces they’re assigned to. However Iberia is unwilling to propose any terms until we have made them an offer. What should we tell Iberia?_

*World Affairs*
*
Iberia Founded!*
Thanks to the wealth of St. Petersburg a new nation, Iberia was able to form. They are a race of hardy people and expert traders. They are ruled by the King Peter II, son of Peter the Great who founded St. Petersburg, it was under his guidance that it became the wealthiest city in Europe.
Government: Monarchy
*









English Ireland Founded!*
When the Anglo-Celtic war broke out Southern Ireland remained independent, sharing different views from their northern brothers. They recognised what the English can do for them and decided they wanted to join them.
Government: Tribal nation, Pro-English


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Requisition

Carried Over: 1

Earned: +8

Spent: -6

Left Over: 3

National Intrest
Province 171: Alexandria: Farmland
Province 170: Invirdu: Farmland
Province 172: Pertig: Farmland
Province 178: Fardu: Farmland
Province 179: Falidor: Farmland
Province 182: Burscan: Farmland
Province 176: Agvar: Railway 
Province 183: Lomah: Railway 
Province 184: Donstag: 
Province 175: Kirstan: 
Province 174: Durgan:

Colonise Province 186

Build Railways on Provinces 171 and 170

NSRE

Christopher looked again at the baner before him. He knew what such a banner meant. There was another cizilisation. It could be a hostile or a possible ally. There was only one way to find out. Christopher called out and a diplomat arrived at his side. 
"I want you to go out into the Wilds and find this civilization. Se up camp in the Wilderness and let them come to you. When they do find their current standings. Find out what feelings they have towards us and the other nations. If the oppurtunity presents itself offer an alliance. Bring gifts, four crates of our finest wine should suffice. Now go. Quickly"

As the diplomat scurried off Christopher lay back, the material of the banner rubbing between his fingers.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*National Interest:*

-Total Requisition at the Start of the Turn: 0 
-Income: *+2*
-Expenses: *-2* 
-Final Total: *0*

Province 3 - Riverrun - Farm 
Province 4 - Dragonsbone.
Province 5 - Wales - Farm. 
Province 6 - Catharidge. 
Province 7 - The Emperor's Palace.
Province 8 - East Walkfeyd. 
Province 9 - The Devonian Farmlands - Farm. 
Province 10 - Port Dover - Port.
Province 83 - Forthland. 
Province 84 - New England.

Province 3, Riverrun - has been upgraded into a farm at the cost of *2* requisition. 

*Expansion + Diplomacy:*

Diplomacy:

Establish Trade Connections with the Hiigaran Empire
Establish Trade Connections with the Kingdom of Vendsyssel. 
Offer a potential trade connection with The Realm of Izgurka after they have announced the fact that they will leave Northern Ireland to the English. However, the Emperor has cast a watchful eye on the Realm, just in case. 
An alliance is formed with the now English Irishmen, and preparations are on the way to turn the tribal lands into a fully established outpost of the English Empire. Technology has been gifted to the tribesmen and they are slowly becoming accustomed to the glorious rule of the English, and as a result, many of the leading tribesmen are convinced that once the war is over, they will be a fully-fledged Province of the English Empire. The Emperor, Mycroft Northwinson II, fully agrees with them. 

Expansion:

No Province is conquered this turn. 

*Military and Naval Actions:*

With full understanding that the army in Northern Ireland has been turned into an artillery unit, this will make them vulnerable to a surprise attack as they now lack fast moving forces. All Imperial Regiments have been ordered to attack the Celtic Union forces stationed in Province 13, utilizing stealth tactics. The cavalry have been given orders to tie up the Celtic artillery troops so that the footsoldiers can engage without fear of artillery attack. 

Author's Note: _The NSRE has been covered in Military + Naval Actions._


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*Requisition Update*

Carried over requisition= 0
Earned=12
Total=12

*National Interest*

Build farms on provinces 132,137, 138 (6 req)
Build railroads on provinces 126, 135 (6 req)

_“In this time of unprecedented prosperity the industry of Akkad did grow ever larger. Furnaces smoked bright day and night as railroads and canals criss-crossed the nation”_

Saluf-Al-Badin, stood in his stirrups imperiously surveying his latest estate. Surrounded by acres of fertile fields, fed from the Euphrates by a vast network of irrigation, stood his manor house. A grand affair, it was constructed from sandstone and granite imported at great expense from Egypt. Though he personally would not be often staying here it was important for a man of his station to keep up appearances. 

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Accept the non-aggression pact with the Darcen Empire. Request permission to set up an embassy in the Empire and invite the Darcen’s to do the same. 

The envoy’s of the Darcen Empire are received with joy. Great Sargon extends his hand in friendship. In recognition of this occasion he gift’s a hundred arabian stallions to Konrad Vykos. 

_“On this day came people’s from the West, of a land called the Drcen Empire. They were received with joy as good Sargon extends the hand of friendship to all who desire it.”_

Colonise province 131

_“The Empire now spanned from the Caspian to the Mediterranean”_

*NSRE*

The city of Akkad, heart of the empire was awash with sound and colour. In light of the unprecedented prosperity Akkadia was experiencing Sargon has declared a week long celebration. Games and shows were hosted out of the state treasury and from across the empire performers and musicians had come to ply their trade. In taverns across the city men drank, diced and called blessings down upon Sargon, whose generosity they thanked. 

While such festivities were suitable for the commoners the nobility and Sargon required extravagance on a difference scale. With the gold of Al’Sham Trenor, the railway magnate, Sargon was determined to cleanse away the stain of recent misfortune and showcase his people’s wealth to the world. Invitations were sent out to each of the foremost royal houses of Europe, bidding them welcome to a great feast at the God-King’s summer palace in Babylon. It was time to remind the western barbarians of the splendour and glory of ancient Akkadia.

This event would be a formal celebration on a scale never seen before. All the great and good of the empire would be there. The finest delicacies would be prepared, the most beautiful serving staff trained, specially designed pavilions and pleasure barges constructed. 

The Royal Houses of Europe and Heads of State (or their representatives) are herby invited to the Grand Ball and Masquerade of Akkadia. Your are bid welcome by God-King Sargon of the Akkadian Dynasty, fifty first of that name, King of Kings, Regent of Heaven, Divine Vessel, Celestial Son, Namer of Men, Keeper of Truths, High Judge of Law Satrap of Akkad, Babylon and Syria, Master of a Million Men, Master of Horses, Commander of the Chariots, Guardian of Akkad.

*Requisition Summary*

Starting=12
Spent=12
Carried over=0


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*National Interest*
Subtotal:1
Income:+10
Expenses:-10
Total:1

Upgrade Province 94 to Farmland, Province 91 to Railroads and Province 90 to a Port.

*Military Action*

1st Imperial Hiigaran Artillery founded at Province 93

*Expansion and Diplomacy + Not-So-Random-Event*

Colonize province 80

_*The Empire of Hiigara – ‘Bandits’*
The so-called Bandits that attacked the Emperor on that faithful afternoon in 1851, a day that would go down in history for both nations, hadn’t been very bandit-like. Firstly they took nothing, they were in retreat but you would have thought they would have grabbed what they could, and secondly there were a lot of them. Nobody knows how many ‘bandits’ attacked them, but it must have been in the hundreds. It was speculated they had been sent to kill the Emperor and it believe they came from the western lands, which are still currently uncharted, because that is the direction they were seen to be fleeing. A military colonel, a Gaul from the western empire, suggested that we build a military force and go in search of these ‘bandits’ and discover their intentions. The Gaulic Colonel, who goes by the name of Lev Aylan, has volunteered to lead the army._

The Parliamentary debate was ongoing, and it was edging closer and closer to a heated row. The founding of the first army for the Empire of Hiigara would have needed a miracle to get past legislation without opposition, but not only was the government bickering over how to fund such a force, but there were some among it that thought that it should not be built at all, and they were very influential individuals indeed.

"These so-called bandits have insulted the honour of Hiigara and our Emperor! They have slaughtered our brothers and have threatened the stability of Hiigara as a nation by assaulting our leader!" the speaker waited for the uproar that accompanied his comments to die down before continuing, "Yet, more than this, they dared to have the audacity and guile to do these heinous deeds within another nation's soverign border's, and attacked said nation's military as well!" applause flooded the room, along with cries for justice to be dealt swiftly on the interlopers,"My brothers and sisters, this is not the action of mere bandits or gangs of idle pirates, it is the work of an organised, directed instrument, one designed to cause fear, pain and death to the people of Hiigara and Europe. We cannot simply sit back and ignore this afront, we must take immediate action to bring the perpertrators to justice before they dare make another assault on Hiigarans, or worse, on the homeland itself!" sharp intakes of breath were audible across the grand hall, "Yes! It is within my knowledge that the bandits were last sighted retreating away from the Republic of Equas, and to the Western Provinces of Sain and Portugal no less! Right on the border with Hiigara herself!" This time the outcry was unyielding, and the speaker took his seat before the roar finally quietened. The Emperor of Hiigara then rose to take his place on the stand, "My fellow Hiigarans, I understand your fear, your anger, and your sense of violation, for I myself witnessed the attack first hand, witnessed the deaths of brave warriors, let their names live on forever, and witnessed the atrocities committed by these criminals. However, we cannot allow ourselves to be drawn into a needless conflict, Hiigara does not seek war or bloodshed, we wish for peace and economic prosperity, if we were to build this army of ours, we would have to take funds from our economic development package!" members of the parliament nodded in support of the Emperor, fearing the consequences if Hiigara were to lose the economic momentum for the growth it had recently been experiencing, "However, this is not the only consequence I fear for our actions. War, gentlemen, is a terrible crime, and it is contagious, addictive even, armies and militaries are designed with the pure puropse to kill and wage these conflicts, in order to see a return on our investment into this army of Hiigara, we must have war. Is that truely something which we, as a nation, wish to do? To commit ourselves to a goal, however distant, of the possibility of war? Do we truly have no hope for peace that we must prepare for such bloodshed?" The Emperor let his last phrase hang in the balance, searching the faces of those before him, "My friends, we cannot build this force, for it would mean we have given up on an everlasting peace. Thank you." With that, the Emperor of Hiigara took his seat. Yoshu looked at his old friend, a great weight heavy on his heart for what he was about to do and how it may affect Nokubura; he knew that the wars of his youth had scarred him, and Nokubura did not merely want peace, he feared war, he dreaded it and cowered from it, but not from battle, no, he would do his duty till his dying breath if need be, but the greater meaning of the word could not be experienced unless you witnessed the hellish world of conflict for oneself. Regardless, Yoshu had his own duty to perform, and the international scene had forced their hand.
"All members of parliament please cast your votes."
Yoshu stood from his seat, his hand across his chest, "I, Yoshu of Hiigara, member of the Hiigaran Parliament, vote for the creation of the Imperial Army of Hiigara."

*A Serpent in Paradise*
Nokubura slammed the door behind him, his face filled with rage and anger, he bore down on Yoshu, "How could you? I trusted you as my adviser and this is how you repay me? You were _there_ Yoshu, you know what we are condemning our people to with the creation of this army!"
"Sire, you can always veto the parliamentary decision, it was not a unanimous decision. If you truly beleive-" Nokubura couldn't help but laugh at the man before him, "You know I would not do that Yoshu, I created this government so that someday perhaps the Emperor would not be needed, I am not going to use that power unless the fate of our entire civilization hangs in the balance, and I know the outcry from the people I would face if I did so." Yoshu had expected as much, and he felt his heart torn as he saw his friend in such a state, the truth will be even more painful, yet it had to be told, "Nokubura, there is another reason that Hiigara must be defended." The anger in the Emperor's eyes was almost instantly replaced with suspicion, Yoshu only called him without his title in informal meetings, or when the situation was dire. Yoshu took a deep breath before continuing, unless his voice failed him at the critical moment, "The Illyrian ambassadors informed us that a Caldari vessel was sighted off of their coast."
Nokubura collapsed into a chair, mouth agape, Yoshu handed the emperor a glass of wine, before pouring one for himself, by the ancestors they both needed it. Nokubura immediately downed the liquor in a single gulp, an uneasy silence filled the room as he considered the situation, Yoshu eventually felt that he needed to break the standstill, "We were only informed yesterday of the event, Illyria is already mobilising its own forces, and they advised us to do the same, after all, their vessels first made landfall near Hiigara, it is possible that the Caldari may do so as well, although the ambassador assures me it is more likely they would land at one of the more isolated areas of the continent." The Emperor gazed into the empty glass, contemplating, "We...we have to defend ourselves." he eventually decided with a sigh, "I was wrong Yoshu, forgive me, by building this army we do not go looking for war. It has already found us."

After the news had sunk in, Yoshu and Nokubura had got down to business, Yoshu once more felt that he was in a tent with the young Nokubura, preparing a city's defences against a possible attack whilst the men slept all around them, yet this time there was far more than a single city at stake. The whole of Hiigara depended on them. Nokubura seemed to stand slightly taller, speak somewhat more strongly, small changes which nobody would notice at first, yet Yoshu recognised them from a younger Nokubura; it was the next morning when the two of them finally felt that they could take a break, Nokubura had called for numerous advisers, including the Gaulic Colonel, Lev Aylan, who would lead the first Hiigaran army in over thirty-five years.

*Daughter of Hiigara* 
The once pristine office was covered in maps and charts, scribled notes and statistics of stores, along with a now empty bottle of the finest Hiigaran wine, and Yoshu felt that they had made true progress. Now he walked with Nokubura along the coast, overseeing the first foundations of the port at the harbor, Hiigara's natural harbors were being swamped with vessels, and the smaller tug vessels couldn't cope without an actual port, and so it had been decided, but there was more than a simple inspection for Yoshu's urging of the Emperor to accompany him. Despite having promised her to not inform the Nokubura and to let it be a surprise, Yoshu felt a grin tugging at his mouth, and he burned to tell Nokubura, and he could tell that the Emperor was quickly becoming suspicous. They had reached the end of construction site when Nokubura turned to look at Yoshu, a thoughtful expression on his face, "That is far enough old friend, now what is it that we a really doing here? The builders did not need an aging old man like myself to look over their shoulders or to make them sweat, so what is it that-"
"FATHER!" the Emperor immediately twisted on his heels, only just preparing himself as the young woman almost knocked him over in a great hug. "Naomi?! When did you return from you mission?" Nokubura couldn't keep a smile from his face, he had been missing his daughter terribly since she had gone off on that first scout expedition all that time ago, and it heartened him to see her well, but he could also see that she had grown, days of hard riding had strengthened her already fit form and she bore the scratches and bruises of travel, having been baptized with her fellow Hiigarans as they pushed the frontier. "Oh father! You would not believe what lays just beyond the horizon! The Kingdom of Winterreise is truly stunning, and they have some of the kindest citizens I have met, and the Izgurkens! The marvels that are everyday occurrences in that land still astound me, and...Oh, I could go on, there were many nations which we could not spend too long in, or only passed on our journey, Caledonia, Darcsen, Vendyssel..." at this point Naomi appeared to remember something important and her features contorted into a scowl as she placed her hands on her hips, Nokubura took a cautious step backwards, knowing well what followed that look from her mother, "AND YOU! You promised me you wouldn't do anything rash! What do I discover when I return? Not only did you travel to uncharted lands, but you were in a battle?" Nokubura threw up his hands in defeat, "In my defense, we were attacked..." 
"As for the bandits, the 1st Artillery will teach them the error of their ways and show the world that Hiigara is not to be treated like some dog," Nokubura was somewhat taken aback by his daughter's attitude, but she had always been somewhat aggressive, she was young after all. "Come Naomi, you can tell me off all you want at the Palace, you deserve a feast for your safe return! And I sincerely doubt that I'm the only one who would like to welcome you home."

*An Invitation to A Ball.*
Nokubura looked over the letter Yoshu had given him, he had only heard rumors of this Akkadia, Hiigara having as of yet no official relations with them, but as the largest economy in Europe, it was difficult not to become noticed even as far away as Hiigara. "Hmmm, and you think we should attend this 'ball' Yoshu?" The Emperor's ever-loyal adviser nodded quickly in response, "More than that sir, I suggest that Naomi go." Nokubuara rapidly twisted around, "Do you not beleive myself suitable for such a party, old friend?", Yoshu grinned despite himself, "You aren't as dashing as you once were, sire." Nokubura laughed, truthfully and deeply, "and besides sir, Naomi knows more of the other nations that either of us, this is not simply a Hiigaran-Akkadian affair, and she could use the experience. Ruling in her generation would be more than simply living like nomads in the uncharted lands I beleive, perhaps a bit more _eloquence_ would also be required."
"What is this Yoshu? Are you of all people questionning the lady-like abilities of Naomi Nokubura?" once more Yoshu smiled, the girl had always been full of many talents but she had yet to attend an international gathering of this type, although she had plenty of experience with Hiigaran nobility. "Very well Yoshu, but _ask_. She may still be weary from her travels. Although I sincerely doubt it."


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Kingdom of Vendsyssel:*

*January 1852, to June 1852*

*Requisition Subtotal: 0*
-Total Requisition at the start of the Turn: 0
-Income: +3
-Expenses: -2
-Final Total: 1

*National Interest:*
Province 75: Jylland - Capital, Farmland, Port.
Province 74: Slesvig - Farmland. 
Province 71: Prussia - No Upgrades.
Province 72: Hamborg - Farmland
Province 76: Bremen - No Upgrades. Spend 2 Reguistion to upgrade to Farmland Location of 1st infantry battalion of the Royal Guard.
Province 70: Brandenborg - No Upgrades.
Province 78: Nederland - No Upgrades.
Province 57: Estonia - No Upgrades.
Province 196: Saksen - No Upgrades.

Province 76: Bremen, upgrading it to Farmland. Increasing income to 4 Requisition a turn.

The increased trade in Bremen after they had joined the kingdom of Vendsyssel, had brought new wealth and technology to the province which the farmers and fishermen had been quick to adopt, creating a increase in the output of foodstuff in the region.

*Diplomacy and Expansion:*

*Diplomacy:*
The delegation to Izgurka had finally sent words to the Court of King Andrew. They had negotiated a treaty with the Izgurka Nation, that obligated both nations to turn over criminals that had commited crime to the other nation. And that the border should be patrolled by specially trained soldiers. Andrew could see the wisdom in this agreement and prepared to travel to the bordertown of Szczecin between Vendsyssel and Izgurka to meet the representative of the Izgurka nation to sign the treaty. Orders was sent to agents in the border regions to prepare for the kings Arrival, and see if there was any trace of any criminals that should be transfered to the Izgurka nation.

Many merchants across the nation could see there coffers swell with english gold, as the trade agreements came into effect. The minister of Commerce, Erasmus Plum sent out new letters to every major and minor nation across europe to see if other nations was interested in forming official trade agreements. That included the newly arrived nations of English-Ireland and Iberia. Paris Commitee was the exception thou.

King Andrew travel to the eastern bordertown of Szczecin to sign the bordertreaty with the Realm of Izgurka.
Letters sent across europe to offer trade agreements to every minor and major nation with the exception of Paris.

*Expansion:*
Beginning Colonisation of Province 120: The Nile Delta from the Transport fleet.

*Military and Naval Actions:*
The Transport fleet "ADA" Moves to the coast of Province 120: The Nile Delta. Supporting the Colonisation of the Nile Delta, and the 1st Vendsyssel expeditionary infantry battalion Disembarks into the nation, providing security for settlers and the explorers that are preparing to travel down along the Nile. Villages and towns along the coast line are only approached to initiate contact, getting guides and buy supplies.

1st infantry battalion of the Royal Guard goes to war and march into the province 77: Dortmund.

*NSRE:*
Kingdom of Vendsyssel goes to war with the Paris Commitee.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Requisition Subtotal:0
Income:+4
Expense:-3
Total:1
Province 66: Green Glade: 
Province 67- Gemscite-
Province 65-Iniox- 
Province 64-Manitia-
Province 193: Jawsinkia: Upgrade to Railroad
192: Bronsgard

195:Bludhaven: 
"These bastards just don't give up!"-Lord-General Bronsworth's reaction to the Dead Horse's repeaded charges of their artillery positions, despite the continual failures.
When Lord-General Bronworth's army reached Bludhaven, they were ready for anything.
Well, almost anything...
When they arrived, they found an entire people enslaved by Eastern Barbarians known as the Dead Horses they subjected the people of Bludhaven to brutal atrocities before Izgurka discoverd them, there conquerd cities were bombarded with Cannon fire day and night, the temples to their false gods were looted, and the full wrath of the normally regal Izgurken's was brought upon them.
After a week of one-sided Cannons vs.Simple Guns and swords, the Dead Horses were scatterd to the four winds, but not before there leader was captured, a giant of a man by the name of Rommenal.
He explained,after much torture, that they moved to the west looking for a home after their villige was destroyed by an Eastern, but extreamly rich, Empire known as Akkadian.
Before Brownsworth took off his head, he forced out the location of this Empire.Rumers are going around that Heffion is now looking for a chance to meet this rich people.

194: Toleration:
"If we simple destroy them, we are no better then the intolenrant fools that tried to destroy our kind all those years ago, but I do not trust them yet. They need to be watched."-Lord Heffion's first and final response to the Toleration debate.
In this strangly named province, a remarkable phenominom occured.
Here Izgurka expected to come along another one of their former cities that had broken away, but instead they found a wealthy and culturly-rich city-state that had evolved from the original Izgurken city and became something completly different, contradictory to what Izgurka stands for. In the many years they were Isolated from the motherland, Cathlic missinaries from the south discoverd them and taught them of their belifs and without the atiesitic doctrin of Izgurka stopping them, they accepted these beliefs gladly. In a few short years almost the entire Province consisted of Cathlics with a small amount of tolerant athiests.
This news was recieved with shock by the Izgurken goverment and caused muche debate as to what to do with their bastard child, some proposed they destroy them umder the weight of their cannons,after all, they had a rather weak military. This group of politicians were led by Advisers Jawsink and Markia while the other group, "Liberals" who belived the Province should be integrated into the empire as they were, were headed by Adviser Crotex and Lord-General Brownsworth.
As the controversy reached a boiling point and further split the groups of politicions apart, Heffion intervened and tried something he hoped would appese both groups, he decreed that Tolerance would be be integrated into Izgurka but have a Governer chosen from the Izgurken goverment.

68: Southern Borderland: An arid land, plans are being made to turn it into a Mineing Province after discoveries of large amounts of metals were found here.

69:Northern Borderland:A fairly normal area of land, plans are being made to turn it to farm-land to feed the growing empire.


Diplomacy
Lord Heffion sat in his lavisly decerated train car, sipping tea nervously. It was the first time that he was leaving his capital city, but it was worth it. Apparently, the King of Vendsyssel was going to sign the treaty in person as well. He didn't trust any of his diplomats to be able to handle a fellow ruler face to face.

Result:Lord Heffion sent to meet with the King of Vendsyssel to sign the treaty. 

Status: Under heavilly-armed escort.

Lord-General Bronsworth sighed as his caravan finally left Izgurken controlled land, how long had that taken? 2 days? Maybe 3? The trains had helped cut some time off but he knew that this would be a long way to go for just some free drinks.

"Why did they have to chose me? I'm a fighter, not a talker! Aw well, at least now I can see what those Dead Horse bastards were running from."

He sighed once more, and resigned himself to a long trip.

Result:Lord-General Bronsworth sent to the Akadian Ball to see what kind of coutnry they are, and to make sure they aren't like the Dead Horses.

Being sent along with a caravan of lavish gifts to show Izgurka is no sloutch when it comes to Economic Strength. Also under heavy protection.

_*Military and Naval Might*_


Ship em all to Ireland

Result: Several Organsided Crime Families have been sent to Soutern Ireland to wreak havok, if they are caught then the Izgurken Goverment has never heard of them.

This act has also greatly decreased crime in Izgurka, so everyone wins.

*N.S.R.E.​*
The Realm of Izgurka – Pax Izgurka
Captain Hiken sat around a large wooden table in the grand hall of the Celtic Union, what more civilised nations might call a parliament. With him were John McNeil, Conan Gant and various other Celtic chiefs. When everyone was assembled John raised his hand for silence.

“I am glad to announce that our warriors in Northern Ireland are now equipped with the latest Izgurkan weaponry, and although the English forces out number them two-to-one I’m sure Conan’s experience in defensive tactics will aid them”

A Cheer went up in the hall, Conan grinned, happy to be able to take soldiers under his wing once more.

“However, I also bring bad news to the table. The people of the south have betrayed us; they have built an army to fight for the English cause!”

“Bastards!”

“Southern Dogs!”

“I have no fears our safety; our new army will crush them into the dirt!”
Cheers went up again.

“But, now we must learn more of our Izgurkan allies. With us today is Captain Hiken, the warrior in charge of training our soldiers, some of you may already have met him. Captain, I hand the table to you”
John sat down. Realising it was his time to speak Hiken rose from his seat.

“I have been sent by Lord Heffion the Logical to ensure the Celtic Union does not fall to English invaders and grows into a great and respectable nation. I shall not rest until the Celtic troops become a world renowned fighting force and push back the English” he should have stopped then, but the words just sort of fell out “I will work with you, as one of you! Until one day we are storming their homes and killing their people! They will learn to fear us!”

Another cheer, greater than the last shook the walls of the great hall.

Captain Hiken wiped the war paint across his face as he looked over the note he had gotten from Lord Heffion, it seemed that he was letting him fight with the Celtic Union and lead them into battle. But he was not allowed to wear the colors of Izgurka and had to fight in the kelts and furs of the natives. It was fine by him, he had grown attached to the warriors here and sympathatic to their cause, it was as if they were his own regiment! He was also pleased to hear that Heffion had shiped 5 Crime Familys to Soutern Ireland, where they would cause chaos.

Served those bastards right.

Result: Captain Hiken allowed to fight with the Savages as to not anger the natives, though he must look exactly like them, Organised Gangs also sent to Southern Ireland to show that joining up with England has it's downsides....


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

*colonize - 28*

*income;*
starting (1)
income (8)
total = 9

*build*
farm - 24 (2)
cavalry - 17 (3)
military port upgrade - 14 (3)
total cost = 8
left over = 1

*Diplomacy;*
"No words can express my disappointment at the recent events friend but now I will be forced to intervene I cannot let a hostile act like this go unpunished. We will aid you for now, but only because of the good word from our allies and our desire for peace. Send the deceleration." Mclanahan said to the Paris diplomat as he nodded at one of his couriers. We will push for peace, the Vendsyssel will back down against the french and pay compensation for threatening a nation without an army.
summary - Illryian pushes for peace with diplomatic pressure and threats to both sides also have been in talks with Hiigara

treaty -* "the Illyrian states demand that the Vendsyssel cease all hostile acts against the Paris comitee and reurn all land taken as well at tribute for the lives lost or actions will be taken to bring peace*"

*NSRE - *
"Friends let me start by saying how glad I am to meet with another great nation for peaceful reasons, recently as you have no doubt heard, I have been very busy with a certain snake problem. Still, I have heard your ideas about the islands and I agree fully!, we should do something, so I suggest we both colonize them in a fifty fifty split but we both focus on using them for trade and rejoicing not military borders and friction. The islands cold go to show both of our nations culture to the rest of this continent. But of course we both keep the basic garrison of course and put our own laws in place but we make sure we help each other. So I propose we split the islands but I urge you to use it for trade with my nation and the others from across the continent!" Pausing for a bit before Mclanahan continued about his less Favorited topic "Also, as a peaceful friend I ask a favor of you, help me put pressure to stop the Paris, Vendsyssel war. Even basic political pressure would be helpful. Still this is a friendly meeting we can talk of the terrors of war another time for now let us eat." Mclanahan stated as his men brought out food and wine for the newly established country's leader.

*Military;
*Rowley watched as the men worked on the port finally his upgrades were being installed. Soon they would be ready if the Caldari ever showed there face.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Turn Five*
*July 1852, to December 1852*
*Not-so-random events:*

*Global Event – Economic strain*
_The Countries of Europe have been expanding quickly, quirkier than anyone thought they would and now materials required for colonisation are scares. The materials needed; timber, iron, farming tools, concrete and the like aren’t being produced at a quick enough rate for the speedy colonisation. All countries (excluding the Empire of England) must now pay 2 requisition when they want to colonise an area, apart from colonising via transport fleets._
*
The Akkadian Empire – A Meeting of The Minds*
_It is with Curiosity and goodwill that the leaders of Europe gathered at Akkadian, they knew little of this large empire In the Middle East, and it was a good way to start a new relationship. The Iberian King Peter III was the first to arrive, flanked by his ambassador and bodyguard, and then followed: The Saladin of the Turkmen Federation who personally accepted the proposal of trade routes, the daughter of the Hiigaran Emperor Naomi Nokubura, Lord-General Bronsworth of the Realm of Izgurka and various other famous soldiers, politicians, musicians and the like._
_The Paris Committee were unable to send a representative because of the War, and the Kingdom of Vendsyssel hasn’t replied. However, the turnout for this celebration has been excellent and with the help of translators everyone is having a good time!_
*
The Realm of Izgurka and the Kingdom of Vendsyssel – The Szczecin Border Treaty*
_It was the First time that the two leaders of these two great nations have met face-to-face. From paintings they know what they look like, from reputation they know what each other are like. But really, they still know nothing of one another. As the two largest nations of Germania-Poland Area of Europe it is imperative that these two nations get along with each other, that is why this entire meeting is much more than a simple border agreement. Historians will look back on this day and it’ll be the day that these two nations, truly met._
*
The Empire of England – Northern Ireland Holds firm*
_The 1st and 2nd Imperial divisions, numbering 20,000 men assaulted Northern Ireland. They expected an easy victory against the Barbarians, but instead were repelled by well-placed artillery. Although neither side can truly claim a victory they both suffered heavy casualties, and the battle allowed the Army of the South, under English Ireland, to move up and begin the occupation of a Celtic Province. The question on everyone’s lips is: where did they get those cannons? At first it didn’t seem obvious but then it all became clear: The Realm of Izgurka. Perhaps it was another European nation but all the evidence points to Izgurka, we warned them once and now they’ve crossed the line…_
*
The United States of Caledonia – End the Feudal system!*
_The United States of Caledonia, a country divided in so many ways. They say there are two types of people in Caledonia: the rich, who can lavish their money on pretty much anything they want and the poor; who work day and night just to feed their family. This form of feudal system has plagued Caledonia for most of its existence, and with the old president gone the people hope that this new government will do away with this form of work, no better than slavery. But, as always, there are two sides to every argument and such an act would anger the rich, ruling elite of Caledonia._
*
The Empire of Hiigara – Hiigaran First and Only*
_The first Hiigaran Division to be built in over thirty-five years, 1st Artillery Division, nicknamed the ‘Hiigaran First and only’ was more than just an army. It was a symbol; it showed that the reign of peace in Western Europe was coming to an end. Typically people didn’t want to believe the truth, pushing it to the back of their minds so they could carry on happy and ignorant, but now it’s splashed across the headlines of newspapers, men and women in public places are getting into heated discussion over it. So it wasn’t surprising when the Military officials discovered there was a lack of recruits, the young people they needed had been brought up as pacifists. With great reluctance, the officials decided to recruit in the area where Hiigarans were the minority, namely Gaul. The Gallic people have not been subjected to such teachings, and they flocked to the recruiting offices, meaning that not only do the Hiigarans fear war, but the Gaul’s are getting closer to freedom._
*
Illyrian Empire – I shall fear no evil*
_Diana Andres looked over the body of her husband, the first man to die of a gunshot in Illyrian Europe. The first man to be killed by a Caladrian soldier in Illyrian Europe. They arrived within the last month, using their armies and resources to take vast amounts of land; Steven Andres had been shot and killed as the Illyrian government began colonisation of province 24. It seems that Illyria’s little Garden of Eden has now got its own snake. _
(The Caladrian’s have arrived. Seeing as you were at war already you are both hostile to each other by default.)

*World Affairs*
*
The Caldari enter Europe!*
_The Caldari, long standing enemies of the Illyrian Empire have set up a colony in Europe. They have a large amount of resources at their disposal and are ready to use them, beware._








*
Anglo – Celtic War, Battle for Northern Ireland.*
1st Imperial Regiment
Morale: 100% Stance: Attack Troops: 10,000 (reinforced last turn)
2nd Imperial Regiment

Morale: 100% Stance: Attack Troops: 10,000
Infantry: +1
Overwhelming force: +1 

Vs.

Celtic Artillery Division 

Morale: 100% Stance: Defence Troops: 10,000
Artillery Division
*Result*

Empire of England: +2
Celtic Union: +2
Neither side claims a decisive victory
Celtic Artillery Division casualties
-2000 Infantry, -1000 Engineers, 7000 Remaining
Morale: 100% - 20% = 80%

1st Imperial Division Casualties
-1500 Infantry, 8500 Remaining
Morale: 100% -15% = 85%
2nd Imperial Division Casualties
-1500 Infantry, 8500 Remaining
Morale 100%-15% = 85%


As for all those who haven't posted, well; just try to get back on track at least.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*Akkadian Empire*

*Requisition Update*

Carried over requisition= 0
Earned= 17
Total= 17

*National Interest*

Build farms on provinces 131 (2 req)
Build railroads on province 132,137,138 (9 req)

Build port on province 132 (2 req)

_“The whole empire, but for the most distant frontiers was now covered by iron veins. Truly Akkadia was the height of civilisation”_

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Colonise provinces 133 (2 req)

_“The Empire grew evermore, like the great lion marking his range”_

Sargon gazed at the map upon the wall, his empire’s boarders sharply marked. This was but the latest such map, his empire’s expansion requiring a new onto be made annually as yet more land was reclaimed by Akkad. This corner of the modern world was his and his alone. He was well on the way to restoring the ancient empire and his people’s glory. 

Send offer of royal marriage and alliance to the Hiigaran Empire

_“Great Sargon did exult in the success of his grand ball. Monarchs, dignitaries and magnates from across Europe came to his court in celebration of Akkadia’s prosperity. The rose of Hiigaran did catch his divine eye”._

Sargon sat enthroned in the spacious courtroom of his monumental summer palace in Babylon. Marble columns of many colours spiralled up to a high, vaulted ceiling. Windows of the finest Egyptian glass, spanning from floor to roof, were slid open allowing access to the portico and fragrant night air. Steps descended from the portico into lush lawns and gardens which were strewn with pavilions, fountains and sculpture. His guests mingled amongst the luxury and excess, indulging in every whim. 

Sargon’s attention was focused on one particular guest however. Naomi Nokubura, the crown princess of Hiigara. Elegant, graceful and poised she was a flower of womanhood. It was her mind however which truly intrigued Sargon. She was not like the women of his court or his own courtesans, who only parroted platitudes and reassurances. Naomi spoke her mind, stood her ground. She could negotiate over the diplomatic table like a man. She was travelled and intelligent, exotic and sublime. He had never encountered her like. Sargon descended from his throne and joined the festivities, ignoring the women trying to catch his attention, he had eyes for only one. 

*NSRE*

The ambassadors and dignitaries of the various nations are received with all due pomp and ceremony before the week long festivities commence. The celebrations are a calculated display of wealth and luxury, showcasing the riches and splendour of Akkad. Guests are treated with the utmost honour and courtesy, each given a suite of rooms in Sargon’s own summer palace. 

The Saladin of the Turkmen Federation is received and welcomed. Sargon expresses great joy at their two nation’s agreements. He declared animosity unbecoming and ill-suited for such close neighbours. Peace is in everyone’s interest he proclaims. Sargon expresses the desire for co-operation with the federation and hopes that the Saladin will follow the example of Sargon and Akkad in foreign affairs for mutual prosperity.

Lord General Bronsworth’s gifts are received with great enthusiasm. In return he is gifted with fine Arabian stallions and a menagerie of exotic beasts from Africa to take back with him to his king. Lions, elephants, ostriches and crocodiles shall grace the lands of Izgurka. He is personally assured by Sargon of Akkad’s peaceful intentions and desire for better relations with Izgurka. To that end he proposes a formal declaration of friendship in the spirit of common humanity.

Lady Naomi Nokoburra is welcomed with the due curtsey to one of her station. Her arrival and presences arouses a great interest in Sargon who is captivated by her. He gifts her and her father also with stallions, exotic animals and furs. He proposes the mutual establishment of embassies and a formal declaration of friendship and co-operation. To her father, the emperor he also sends a message of alliance and marriage, stressing the benefits Akkad’s resources and economic might could bring to Hiigara and its burgeoning military commitments. 


*Requisition Summary*

Starting=17
Spent=13
Carried over=4


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*National Interest:*

-Total Requisition at the Start of the Turn: 0
-Income: +3
-Expenses: -3
-Final Total: 0

Province 3 - Riverrun - Farm 
Province 4 - Dragonsbone.
Province 5 - Wales - Farm. 
Province 6 - Catharidge. 
Province 7 - The Emperor's Palace.
Province 8 - East Walkfeyd. 
Province 9 - The Devonian Farmlands - Farm. 
Province 10 - Port Dover - Port.
Province 83 - Forthland. 
Province 84 - New England.

Spend 3 Requisition on the 1st Imperial Cavalry Regiment, "The Emperor's Justice" in Province 3

*Military and Naval Actions:*

Imperial forces' that have been driven back to Province 2 by the Celtic Union now have their morale restored by the arrival of fresh reinforcements in a neighboring Province (3). Ordered to wait until night to attack when the Irish least expect it, the Imperial troops catch the artillery regiment stationed in Northern Ireland (Province 13) by surprise. As well as the first two Imperial Regiments and the Cavalry Regiment, the Emperor has also joined the assault to show the destructive powers that he possesses on the battlefield. Having been trained for war by several skilled military tutors, he is as adept on the battle as he is at diplomacy, especially when reinforced with his own personal bodyguard. Morale of all troops is high as they see that the combat skills that their leader possesses, as well as his pre-battle powerful speech. Orders have also been given to be watchful for any Realm of Izgurka forces stationed within the Artillery Regiment, for the Emperor's trust is not easily won, particularly after the artillery weapons provided to the Celtic Union by the Realm of Izgurka. Orders have also been given not to understimate the barbarians this time. The Imperials do not want to make the same mistakes again...

There will be no Naval Actions conducted this turn.

*Expansion and Diplomacy:*

The Emperor has focused the majority of his efforts in the war with the Celtic Union and cannot afford to have his attentions diverted elsewhere for the moment. No Expansion and Diplomatic Orders are to be given this turn.

*N.S.R.E:*

_The 1st and 2nd Imperial divisions, numbering 20,000 men assaulted Northern Ireland. They expected an easy victory against the Barbarians, but instead were repelled by well-placed artillery. Although neither side can truly claim a victory they both suffered heavy casualties, and the battle allowed the Army of the South, under English Ireland, to move up and begin the occupation of a Celtic Province. The question on everyone’s lips is: where did they get those cannons? At first it didn’t seem obvious but then it all became clear: The Realm of Izgurka. Perhaps it was another European nation but all the evidence points to Izgurka, we warned them once and now they’ve crossed the line…_

The English Empire cannot wage war on two fronts at the moment, so before he entered the war with the Celtic Union, he has sent his most skilled ambassadors to The Realm of Izgurka requesting a non-agression pact.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

*National Intrest*

Left Over: 3
Earned: +10
Spent: -11
Remainder: 2 

Province 171: Alexandria: Railway
Province 170: Invirdu: Railway
Province 172: Pertig: Farmland
Province 178: Fardu: Farmland
Province 179: Falidor: Farmland
Province 182: Burscan: Farmland
Province 176: Agvar: Railway
Province 183: Lomah: Railway
Province 184: Donstag:
Province 175: Kirstan:
Province 174: Durgan:
Province 186: Koriclan:

Build Railways in provinces 172, 178, 179 (-9 req)
Colonize Province 188 (-2 req)

*Diplomacy*

Christopher knew that a dark time of war was coming to Europe. It was only a matter of time before it was all just a seething cauldron of hate and death. Even in Caledonia there was dispute and tension in the air. It was for this reason that Christopher knew it was time to find where Caledonia's true allies lay. And so he set about his work, sending diplomats to all corners of discovered Europe to discover the kingdoms wiilingness to form alliance and pacts.

General William Hurguntal is sent to The Akkadian Empire with hundreds of fine Caledonia sabres.

Lord Minis Lortag is sent to the Kingdom of Vendsyssel with fine silks and cloth.
*
NSRE*

Christopher could sense the tension in the air as he travelled across the kingdom on one of the new railways that now covered the country and connected it together. He knew that his scountry had grown more and more divided, with the rich and well-off looking down upon the poor and misfortunate. It could not go on. Christopher knew that his murdering of his brother, though good and just, had sent shockwaves through Europe and shocked Caledonia to it's very soul. Either descision would again send shockwaves across Europe and he could almost not risk it. But if he left the situation alone then civil war would quickly grip the country and it would be torn apart. This could not be allowed to happen.

And so it was that, with a heavy heart, Christopher once again summoned his advisors. But this time he made a point about who he would meet with. He called to his side three people. The first is General Hurskig Bultoman, a man from poor family who never accepted large amounts of money. His good freind Bibol Asfak, who was himself poor but would never accept any money from Christopher. And finally Lady Oregan Ersin, a women who was famous for giving almost all of her inherited frotune to the less fortunate. With those three trusted advisors he dissapeared into his throneroom and spoke to no-one else for many hours.

When they finally emerged they all vbore grave faces and made their way quickly their seperate ways. General Hurskig Bultoman made his way to the barracks where he roused the troops and prepared to march. Bibol Asfak raised his hood and slipped from the palace, making his way quickly through the streets. And Lady Oregan Ersin walked from the gates and, flanked by her handmaidens travelled to the nearest railway station. And so they all set about their work. A new petition was raised all around town, calling the rich to all donate money to the poverty fund so that all of the country may flourish. Any who refused was 'persuaded' by the troops, led by General Hurskig Bultoman.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*National Interest*

Subtotal: 1
Income: +12
Expenses: -13
Total: 0

Upgrade the Port in Province 90 to a Military Port and Naval Base (-3)

Upgrade Province 80 with a Farm (-2)

*Military Action *

Construction of the 1st Imperial Hiigaran Merchant Fleet at the Port in Province 90 (-2)

Found the 1st Imperial Infantry Regiment (1st Gaulic Rifles) at Province 80 (-3)

Found the 1st Imperial Cavalry Regiment (1st Gaulic Mounted) at Province 81 (-3)

The 1st Imperial Hiigaran Artillery move to Province 86

For the first Hiigaran professional military force in over thirty-five years, the 1st Hiigaran Artillery were anything but inexperienced; composed of officers from the Hiigaran Imperials, and much of its standard troop force composed of battle hardened Gaulic warriors, who had for generations fought for their individual tribes, and lead by Colonel Lev Aylan, a former Gaulic warlord who was the first to pledge allegiance to Hiigara and her Emperor. Aylan’s reputation was known throughout Gaul, and many cited his oath of fealty as the main reason for Hiigara’s largely bloodless expansion into the region. For years he had been one of many Gaulic warlords, fighting pointlessly amongst themselves, Gaul had not been unified for generations, and the cultures of Europe looked down on Aylan and his people, but the Hiigarans had not. Now large swaths of Gaulic land were under the flag of Hiigara, but thanks to the campaigning and acts of the one who lead the first scouts into Aylan’s lands, Naomi Nokubura, they were not treated as conquered foes, but given a chance to govern themselves jointly with the Hiigarans. Aylan owed the Crown Princess a debt, and he would lead his people into battle for his new country, Gaul was not conquered, but united. 

Aylan read and re-read the letter, the Emperor’s seal was unmistakeable and he did not doubt its contents, he himself had urged his highness to take this course of action, Hiigara could not stand idly by as Europe convulsed around it. His advisers, both Gaulic and those of the Hiigaran Imperials, sat around him in the command tent, the force was already prepared for mobilisation, expecting to be able to move into the uncharted western provinces and deal justice to the bandits that attacked the Emperor on his mission of peace, yet that would have to wait. 
“Sir, are we to move out?” the silence had become drawn out, and Aylan could tell that his subordinates were starting to get agitated, the 1st wanted to prove themselves, as did all of Gaul. 
“I have our orders; we march to meet up with the 1st Infantry and Cavalry at their founding.” The Colonel folded the letter away, a smile beginning to grow on his face, his faith in the Emperor and Hiigara stronger than ever.
“But sir, the western provinces-“ Aylan raised a hand to silence the shocked responses, “Are not a serious concern.” Already the tactical preparations and changes to units were running through Aylan’s mind, his stocks would have to be altered for the march, but it could be done, and will, for they had a noble cause in the North.
“My fellow Gaul, in the North a great disaster is unfolding, the Vendsyssel have invaded the Paris Committee, a young nations that has a large population of our brothers, men and women who have sought to make a life for themselves in the face of adversity, peacefully. The great powers of Europe have stood by idly as our defenceless brethren are cut down, but we Gaul are now brothers of the Hiigaran and that makes our own brothers in the Committee theirs too, and as such, we march to their aid.” Stifled cheers and claps broke out amongst the council, the events in the North had been known by many, and the act of attacking a nation with no army was a grievous crime to the Gaulic culture. “I am informed that the Emperor has denounced the incursion by the Vendsyssel into the Committee, and that he is attempting to bring the two parties to the negotiating table. We are moving to help ensure that bloodshed is kept to a minimum in the meantime; men, we march for Paris!” 
Through all this, an almost unnoticeable sweat had broken out on Aylan’s forehead, despite the cool climate, one word stood out on his orders, one which gave away their true intentions for being redeployed north: ‘Caldari’.

*Expansion and Diplomacy
*

Due to the military build-up in the Empire of Hiigara due to the arrival of the Caldari, and due to the recent economic crisis in Europe, no funds could be spared for colonial expansion.

*Peacekeeping *
The recent invasion of the Paris Committee had escalated rapidly, and Emperor Nokubura knew full well that the Empire of Hiigara could no longer stand aside as two of its closest neighbours fought a shooting war just outside its borders, not only was it a matter of ethical and moral duty, but an armed Hiigara could not use its armed forces as a deterrent if other nations believed that they would not use their newfound military might. Hiigara had foreseen the conflict brewing for months, but had not been prepared for such a sudden heating up of hostilities, the Paris Committee had resisted the colonisation attempts of the Vendsyssel in 1851, an act which, although legitimate and agreed to by the Belgien people, had enraged and humiliated the Vendsyssel. The Empire’s later negotiations and ultimatums with the Paris Committee had struck the young nation’s patriotic pride almost completely debunking the two nations’ political relationship, war by that point was inevitable. The 1st Vendsyssel Infantry occupied a Parisen province in a matter of months, meeting little, if any, resistance from unofficial Committee militias, as the nation had no armed forces of its own. Nokubura had called an emergency meeting of his advisers, the situation had developed to a point that the 1st Artillery had their orders rescinded and re-issued with a new directive, the defence of Paris so that the Committee would not cease to exist as a sovereign nation. However, the Emperor was adamant; Hiigara would not yet declare an offensive against the Vendsyssel: the Caldari took priority.

“The Hiigaran Empire demands that the Vendsyssel cease all hostile acts against the Paris committee and return all land taken as well as tribute for the lives lost or actions will be taken to bring peace”.

The Empire of Hiigara sends a request to the Realm of Izgurka for a treaty allowing its forces to move through its sovereign borders.

The Empire of Hiigara has been in talks with the Turkmen Federation, the Paris Committee, the Illyrian Empire and the Akkadian Empire.

*A Meeting of the Minds *

Naomi drew glances from across the palace halls as she strode gracefully across the marble floor; dressed in traditional Hiigaran robes, finely decorated and elegantly crafted from the finest silks, she engaged in conversation with other guests, whether it be idle pleasantries or of diplomatic importance. The summer palace of the great God-King Sargon astounded the Crown Princess, her father’s own residences were far more modest, and compared to the luxurious estate of the God-King the Emperor’s palace seemed to be nothing more than a collection of bricks and wood rather than an architectural masterpiece. Naomi had voyaged to the outer regions of Akkadia during her travels but at that time the provinces had yet to be colonised, and none of the small villages or nomadic Bedouin encampments could compare to the grandeur of Babylon, nonetheless, her time in the area had been short, she had instead devoted much of her efforts to the territories in the region now known as the Turkmen Republic, helping to get their government on their feet before the official Hiigaran aid forces arrived. 

Naomi was discussing future relations with Hiigara with the Turkmen Saladin, a brave and noble man who wished the best for his people, it was he who Naomi had spent many meetings with, attempting to create a unified state out of disparate tribes and villages, when Sargon the Great descended from his throne; she had expected the Turkmen to virtually have to be walked down the road to civilization, but their Saladin was a shrewd politician and instead Naomi had walked away with many new ideas of governance, and a new ally for the Empire of Hiigara. Naomi had noticed the God-King casting her undisguised glances, assessing the young woman who was his guest in his land, but pretended to ignore the attention, if the great king wished to meet with her then he would have to do her the honour of approaching, rather than expect the Crown Princess of Hiigara to clamour for his approval. As the night wore on, Naomi had to admit that she had been enjoying their little battle of wits across the hall; the God-King intrigued Naomi, he presented himself to the world with confidence and largely indifference. Many saw him as a monarch gown fat on luxuries, and the devotion of his populace, so much so that he even believed in his own propaganda, Naomi once also toyed with the notion, but as time wore on, she began to change her views of the king, and seeing him in person it was quite clear that although he enjoyed the luxuries of his position, rather than being almost frightened of them like her father, Sargon refused to be dominated by them. Under his leadership, Akkadia was becoming the centre of the world, Sargon was ambitious, confident and not content with Akkadia merely being a major power in the continent, but determined to ensure its supremacy. He cared not what the greater community thought of his kingdom, foregoing international propaganda and political charades for actions that spoke volumes: the Realm of Izgurka claimed the power of technology, yet it was Akkadia that wielded it, and whereas the Kingdom of Winterreise claimed the divine right of god and the power of religion, Sargon refused to allow it to control his people and kingdom, bending even it to his will. 

Again, as the monarch of Akkadia approached, Naomi pretended not to notice, until the Saladin of Turkmen realised and turned to greet their host. Waving away her translator, Naomi bowed towards Sargon, “Great Sargon, I am honoured to finally meet you! I thank you for your invitation, and, if you would be so kind, your language is similar to Turkmen, which I have so few chances to use!” she greeted with imperfect but confident and understandable Akkad. 
During the remainder of the night, Naomi attempted to measure and gauge the man before her as a man rather than as the leader of a nation, and she was quite pleased with what she saw. As far as politics was concerned, a personal audience with Sargon was better than she could have hoped for, she readily accepted his offer of a declaration of co-operation and friendship, when the presence of the Saladin spurred an idea.
“You’re Excellency; our two nations have been close friends of Turkmen and have helped it to take the world stage as a sovereign land; however, now we force them to choose between us, perhaps, instead it is time to make it official to the world that both Hiigara and Akkadia stand united behind the Turkmen as its guardians and shepherds? A treaty for the ‘friends of Turkmen’ may be in order?” Naomi saw the Turkmen Saladin stumble slightly backwards, her words unexpected, but she knew that he would support such a treaty, it would bring all three nations closer together, and allow Turkmen to be able to defend its rights globally without fear of being harassed by larger countries. 

Naomi Nokubura proposes the Turkmen Development Group (TDG) treaty between the Republic of Turkmen, and the Hiigaran and Akkadian Empires.

The Empire of Hiigara accepts the Akkadian Empire’s offer of friendship and co-operation.

*An Alliance *

Oda Nokubura read the letter from Akkad, an offer of allegiance and brotherhood between their two empires, it was an opportunity only a fool would miss, Akkadia was now the most powerful country in Europe, with its economy and technological development surpassing that of all its rivals, only militarily did it lag behind, and only because it chose to. 
“My lord, I urge you to accept! The people of Hiigara could use an ally such as Akkad, and the Sargon’s promise for aid in our military struggles is paramount, only united can we stand against the Caldari.” Yoshu was pleading with Nokubura, who had grown almost reclusive since receiving the letter, his most trusted friend and adviser was the only soul allowed into his quarters for hours, and a now empty wine bottle on the table was proof enough to Yoshu for his fears for the Emperor’s mood, he even thought he could see dried tears on Nokubura’s face. “We’ve been at this for an hour, you’re being as stubborn as a child! As Emperor, you have the power to cement this union, to establish our place in the world and to affirm peace, it is your duty to-“
“She is my daughter Yoshu!” Yoshu stepped backwards in reaction to the pain in Nokubura’s voice, he was truly finding the decision difficult. “I know what it is my duty to do, as Emperor, but do I not have an equal duty as her father?” Yoshu could not respond at first, he could understand how Nokubura felt, he had watched as Naomi grew up, and saw her almost as one of his own, but he also realised that Nokubura was not truly acting out of concern for his daughter, but rather for himself.
“Oda, we both knew that this was to happen since we first took our place on the world stage. Naomi is no longer a child, but a young woman, and, if I may, an enviable one at that, she has already received offers from countless Hiigaran nobles, even Lev Aylan attempted to court her that one time in Gaul!” Yoshu attempted to comfort his friend, “You don’t even know what she wants, maybe we could ask the Akkad for time to consider his proposal? I am sure he would understand.”
Nokubura finaly relented, Yoshu was right, he was acting selfish, more and more he was seeing his late wife in Naomi, and he didn’t want to lose her for a second time, but it was not his decision to make. "Very well Yoshu, send our reply.” An attempt at laughter escaped from the emperor, “after all old friend, anything that gets you to call me ‘Oda’ must be worth the effort?”

The Emperor of Hiigara accepts the offer of alliance from the Akkadian Empire and announces his support for the royal marriage, but on the conditions that Naomi Nokubura also support it, and that she is first allowed to return to Hiigara.

*Not-So-Random-Event *

_The Empire of Hiigara – Hiigaran First and Only
The first Hiigaran Division to be built in over thirty-five years, 1st Artillery Division, nicknamed the ‘Hiigaran First and only’ was more than just an army. It was a symbol; it showed that the reign of peace in Western Europe was coming to an end. Typically people didn’t want to believe the truth, pushing it to the back of their minds so they could carry on happy and ignorant, but now it’s splashed across the headlines of newspapers, men and women in public places are getting into heated discussion over it. So it wasn’t surprising when the Military officials discovered there was a lack of recruits, the young people they needed had been brought up as pacifists. With great reluctance, the officials decided to recruit in the area where Hiigarans were the minority, namely Gaul. The Gallic people have not been subjected to such teachings, and they flocked to the recruiting offices, meaning that not only do the Hiigarans fear war, but the Gaul’s are getting closer to freedom._

Close advisers to the Emperor bring up the issue of the growing power and freedom of Gaul, and it begins a heated discussion behind closed doors, a key problem being the pacifist nature of the current generation of Hiigarans, and it is decided that steps would be taken to encourage young Hiigarans to consider military service as honourable, and propaganda is issued displaying the Hiigaran military as a peacekeeping force rather than an army designed for war. As for the issue of the Gaul, surreptitious talks are begun with certain high ranking Gaulic individuals about the concern, with major questions being how Hiigara can continue to make their people feel welcome and equal, the current attempts by the Emperor to enable the Gauls to have a say in governance, not only of their own territories but in the empire as a whole, are seen by many as having a placating effect.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Kingdom of Vendsyssel:*

*July 1852, to December 1852*

*Requisition Subtotal: 1*
-Total Requisition at the start of the Turn: 0
-Income: +4
-Expenses: -5
-Final Total: 0

*National Interest:*
Province 75: Jylland - Capital, Farmland, Port.
Province 74: Slesvig - Farmland. 
Province 71: Prussia - Spend 2 Reguistion to upgrade to Farmland
Province 72: Hamborg - Farmland
Province 76: Bremen - Farmland
Province 70: Brandenborg - No Upgrades.
Province 78: Nederland - No Upgrades.
Province 57: Estonia - No Upgrades.
Province 196: Saksen - No Upgrades.

Province 71: Prussia, upgrading it to Farmland. Increasing income to 5 Requisition a turn.

Finally the Prussian people understood the new technologies and methods that had improved the farmland, across the nation of Vendsyssel. A great party across the province was held, something that slowly spread across the nation in the years to come, as the festival of harvest.

*Diplomacy and Expansion:*

*Diplomacy:*
There was great commotion at the parliament where the government had gathered. The news of the nations that had threatened Vendsyssel to seize its war with the Paris Committee was being argued. The news had been sent by courier to the King that was held up at Szczecin, with delicate negotiations with the Izgurkan leader.

Foreign minister Jakob Samuelsen called for order, adressing the entire cabinet of ministers.
_"It is true we face war on several fronts, but as we speak the 1st Jyllandske Artillery Division are being mobilized and preparing our defenses against any aggressive move."_ Looking around at the ministers, _"With a little luck our King will get the support of the Izgurkan nation or at least assure that there will be peace. Letters have been sent to the Illyrian and Higaran empires that we do not wish for war with them, and that it grieves us that they are siding with a minor nation, that interupted our right to colonize Belgien. And where were there protest and underlining threats of war against the English when there armies went north."_ A chorus of clapping hands and we hear you, came from the listening ministers. Jakob continued. _"Later today i will meet with Lord Minis Lortag of Caledonia, to discuss trade and the possibility to gain there support, in our struggle to maintain our right to rule nothern europe."_ Looking directly at the minister of trade Jakob spoke to the man, _"Lord Maersk of Mckinney, I would like you to sent personalized letters of thanks to the nations that have agreed to create trade agreements with us. Then I would like you to go to St. Petersburg and seek an audiance with the Iberian nation, see what there inspirations might be, and negotiate a trade agreement with them, and see if they are interested in more."_

Moving along the halls Lord Jakob Samuelsen, was looking over the last preparations before his meeting with the Caledonian repressentative. Fine gifts of amber, deliciously marinaded herring and the all time favourite of Bacon was being assembled. Lord Jakob was optimistic about the meeting with Lord Minis Lortag.

Letters have been sent to any nations that have had the audacity to make demands of the Kingdom of Vendsyssel.
Letters have been sent to major and minor nations and provinces that have agreed to trade agreements with Vendsyssel.
Trade minister sent to Iberia to but down the groundwork for a tradeagreement and what else the two nations can agree upon.
The first official meeting between Vendsyssel and Caledonia.

*Expansion:*
Completing Colonisation of Province 120: The Nile Delta from the Transport fleet. 

*Military and Naval Actions:*
The Transport fleet "ADA" Stays at the coast of Province 120: The Nile Delta. 1st Vendsyssel expeditionary infantry battalion have made temporary garrisons in The Nile Delta, providing them with secure defensible places along the river Nile. 
1st infantry battalion of the Royal Guard occupies province 77: Dortmund. Preparing defenses against any aggressive behavior from Higara. Training in advanced bayonet drills and anti cavalry tactics are being performed constantly, to improve there chances against the newly raised cavalry divisions of the Higarans.
Spending 3 Requistion: to mobilize 1st Jyllandske Artillery Division in province 75: Jylland. Digging down and preparing defenses against any aggressive action from the Illyrians.

*NSRE:*
King Andrew had arrived at the city of Szczecin with his entourage, he was pleased with the performance of the police and military forces stationed in the city. It was clear they were ready for any unexpected events that might happen. It was not unreasonable to believe that the Izgurkan rebels or terrorist depending on point of view would make an attempt to take the life of the Izgurkan leader. Which by its very definition meant King Andrew was in danger too. That was why he had left his family at home, he was pleased to hear that the gifts of Amber, marinaded herring and bacon had arrived safely and in good order. King Andrew felt confident before the meeting with the leader of the Izgurka.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

*income
starting RP= 1
income = 9
total 10

building
fortification in 24 = 2
infantry in 24 = 3
military navy in 14 = 3
fortification in 17 = 2*

*movement ;*
As general Rowley over watched his forces move, he felt a sickening grip of familiarity knowing fully well many of these men will not return. This land or this paradise as many had began to call it had many unwelcome foes, and from reports he had heard of from out of the country, wars seemed to becoming inevitable to others and even worse the Caldari was bound to take sides if they got rooted. that was his job. Don't let them root in, push them off the continent and fast. Everything had to be precise and everything had to be taken from them. After all the motherland demands it and the and the Caldari are weak.

army on 16 too 22

*NSRE:*
Mclanahan didn't need a script or advisers to speak in front of his people this time. He knew they were scarred and he knew that they hated their foe all they needed was to know they were being led well and were capable of what they needed to be. As Mclanahan stepped up onto the podium in front of the people of the capital, he felt the words form in his mind and began to speak. "people of Illyrium, we knew that the Caldari might have come. Now they have. But we shan't falter nor weaken. Illyriums I urge you to remember your heritage your blood our motherland. We have fought in an endless battle with the caldari, losing thousands for meters. But here we will not. We knew they might have come. Now they have." at this he paused to look at the eyes of his people he saw they're hope they're desperation and they're fear before, rising his voice to a shout "And WE. Will drive them out of our new home! WE have prep parred and WE have grown strong. Together we will march to their homes and we will burn them to the ground! they have slaughtered thousands of our friends and families! Now! We will crush them using every brother's and sister's sacrifice and every death to push us forward! And as our armies charge down upon the Caldari swine! We will scream our sacrifices and our families sacrifices and then our enemies will know that death will be the only way they can escape us and they will know..." Now Mclanahan paused again before continuing in quiet voice "That we. as a nation of the motherland. will never stop fighting until we are victories and they are purged." with that Mclanahan turned around and began to leave as the other addresses began to enter and they crowd broke into a thundering applause and constant cheer. But only after did he enter his carriage did Mclanahan realize that his hands were no longer shaking.

*diplomacy;*
Michal's brother had died in the war. Or well he was badly wounded and died in a hospital this was many years ago where he had promised to live on, to continue the families name. He hated his brother for making him promise that, but still now he must survive in a war dealing with political crap while men died. Still he had his duty he thought, he needed to get the Iberium to send financial support in order for more soldiers to help the war effort. Hopefully the recent trade island deals would have made them friendly enough to accept.

send requests for any type of support for war to Iberium


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Turn Six

January 1853, to June 1853

A short History of Most things*
_Many wonder why so much of Europe is so barbaric and uncivilised, they wonder why it has taken so long for civilisation to take control, the truth is; it wasn’t always like this.

After the fall of the Roman Empire in 799 AD the people of Europe began to realise that why the Romans had been so powerful, they had created Order from Chaos and they had become masters of both. Despite the fact Chaos had crept up on them and torn Order away, the Europeans decided to follow their example and they soon adopted a way of Order, in whatever form.
Fast forward many hundreds of years and Europe had become the centre of world power, science, religion and warfare. 

The Kings, queens, emperors and alike wrestled with each other for dominance over all these things, it was golden age. The Akkadian Empire destroyed the Kav’ak Dynasty in Assyria gaining dominance over the Middle East, England conquered many lands in France and Flanders, and Izgurka established their independence in central Europe. It seemed as if nothing could stop these great powers.

No one could have guessed this Age of Order would soon come to an end.
In the year 1780 Chaos returned. These Great powers became too big and too strong and with new flintlock weaponry they began to wage war with each other, they knew only one nation could become master of Europe. Nobody knows how the Dark Ages, as they would come to be known, escalated so quickly, but within a few years all of Europe was at war.

The continent descended into an era of anarchy and mindless death, Chaos had returned. The Hiigaran clans butchered each other over petty feuds, The Akkadian Legions turned and ran as their comrades were slaughtered around them, England was pushed out of Northern Gaul and many of its scared ground fell into Anarchy and the Izgurkan capital was nearly destroyed after being looted by foreign invaders. This era of Chaos would continue for another 40 years, until it ran of blood in 1820.

That is the history of Europe, when civilisation nearly died in the fires of its own creation. Few are still alive who remember these times; God-King Sargon, Mycroft Godwinson II and Oda Nokubura to name a few. Few countries survived this ordeal and now they have to make sure it doesn’t happen again.
Because although Order has returned once more, Chaos is still there; sitting at the back of every human mind, it only takes one fool with enough power to wake it up.
And Chaos will return. It is inevitable._

*Not-so-random events:

Global Event – Mountain Iron*
_The Mountainous regions of Europe have always been inhospitable places, it is difficult to build anything on those rocky slopes but as the world begins to modernise the demand for precious metal increases. These days it is steel, not gold, that rules all. So people have been looking everywhere for new sources of metal, and this led them into the mountains. So it was that metal brought wealth to those without it, and the iron was shipped all around the globe to be made into rifles, sabres, railroad tracks and much, much more.
You can now build an iron mine in mountainous provinces; they cost 5 requisition and provide a hefty 3 requisition per turn._

*The Akkadian Empire – Old Lands reclaimed*
_After many months of hard work and determination, Akkad has finally reclaimed Assyria and Iraq. In the old days of glory these places were the beating heart of the empire, they provided the most support against the Kav’ak Dynastic wars when Akkad was still a struggling nation. When the God-King called for aid, Assyria and Iraq would be the first to answer. It is unfortunate that these regions were lost during the Dark ages, that part of Akkad’s history is particularly messy._

_Imagine the God-King’s react whilst touring the conquered lands with his mounted bodyguard entered a desolate valley, one which even the local people refused to enter and found the site of a battlefield. It was hear that the Akkadian 3rd Legion, nicknamed “Akkad’s own” faced and invading army of 200,000 men, over twice their size, no known survivors were ever recorded. The battlefield remains untouched to this day. Flintlock muskets, scimitars and age-old corpses littered the area, as the convoy stood and watched in silence somebody muttered a silent prayer. And ruined banner waved in the breeze, the legion’s motto underneath: “to live or die of Akkad”_

*The Kingdom of Vendsyssel – Trouble in the West*
_Although the war the Paris Committee is going very well, we have had some trouble with our neighbours, most nearby countries stand against the war. Namely Illyria and Hiigara. It seems unlikely Illyria will intervene because they are fighting a war on the north-east border, however Hiigara have recently amassed a large army of Gallic auxiliaries, which we believe they intend to use against us. Several political analysts have said that the Parisans will call for aid from the Hiigarans, it is time we started to look further west._ 

*The Empire of England – African holiday*
_The English army has grown in size considerably in the last few years; the war with the Celts has hardened our troops into stern veterans. Our military power has been recognised by the new nation of Metatopia. They are a small African nation looking to become rich and powerful, they were formally part of the Religious Republic of Equas but it appears time has changed. They are willing to give us the province Shilema (province 111) if we provide them with Military support in the coming years. This may be an excellent opportunity to expand._

*The United States of Caledonia – The Divide grows ever larger*
_In the past six months the armed forces have had the weary job of getting all the rich and powerful to hand over there money which in turn, will be given to the poor. No one was surprised when they got fed up with the Uzkhel family. The Uzkhel family (or Uzkhel Clan as they prefer to be called) are the richest family in Caledonia, and when demanded to hand over their cash they straight out refused. Backed up by a small private army and a lot of Caledonia’s industry the armed forces have been put in a very difficult situation._

*The Empire of Hiigara – The Fracturing
*_Sire, it appears our allies, the Religious Republic of Equas are in deep trouble. Refugees fleeing the country are telling us that the country is in chaos. Equas is a country that has always been on the edge, ready to tip at any moment, and it finally has. Amidst the Chaos the country of Metatopia has arisen, it has ideas of expansion across all North Africa_

*Illyrain Empire – Error 404*
_Sorry to say Brend, but your last post wasn’t up to standards, I didn’t even see your NSRE reaction, I’d like to see a much better, clearer version this time._

*Tolui Empire & The Airgeatlamh Dominion*
_Before you lies two maps, both of Europe. One is dated 1853 and the other 1799. They were bought of travelling merchants for a small fee, but their significance far outweighs their price. A lot has changed over the years and it seems the world now has a lot more in it. It is time we looked beyond our borders towards new nations, nations with names that glitter like jewels: The Empire of England, Realm of Izgurka, Iberia, and The Empire of Akkad. Welcome to Europe, centre of world power.

You'll begin the game with a hefty 26 requisition! lucky you._

*World Affairs

Darscen Civil War!*
_It appears the country of Darsca has been divided, the east has proclaimed themselves The Democratic Commonwealth of Darsca while the West remains Imperial territory. The Eastern Commonwealth rose up, demanding that the “oppressive and murderous” monarchy be removed from power, when that proposal was rejected Darsca was split and now each side fights for dominance over the other. The Turkmen Federation has mobilised a Division of Cavalry troops to stop the conflict from spreading in their lands._

*New Nations Founded!*
_If you look at today’s map you’ll see that there are three new nations on I, Metatopia has been identified as an Ex-Equasian State in North Africa. We have also spotted two new nations in Russia, which We are still learning more about._


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

*Airgeatlámh Dominion*

*Requisition subtotal*
Current Requisition: 26
Income: N/A
Final total: 26

*National Interests*
Province 190: lasair-láimh, capital, -2 req to fortify
Province 191: Arayaed, -2 req to upgrade to farmland
Province 60: Tir Macclanagh, -2 req to upgrade to farmland
Province 59: Maer Anwyn, unupgraded
Province 54: Fyd Gwaern, unupgraded
Province 55: Alcaeryyd, unupgraded
Province 52: Naer-Connacht, -2 req to upgrade to farmland
Province 189: Saech Mor, unupgraded

_*Military Action*_
Re-raising of the King's own cadre in province 190 (cavalry division), -3 req


Diplomacy: Aereamh Tel'Cwyal gazed at the maps he purchased from the merchants who came a few days ago. The High king pondered these factions, would they be worthwhile allies or enemies to be reckoned with? Only time will tell. The High King called forth his advisors, Ceirnaan Twyryr of the Airgeatlámha Fola, Cathbad the Lord Druid, Mattathias Ezekiel, lord of the Golden hold and more that were recommended by the others. Also to show up was his daughter, Rhiannon, who proved instrumental in the assimilation of the fresher provinces to the Airgeatlámh Dominion. Ceirnaan spoke first, as straight and honest as he normally was, "the last of the Duke's remnant has been defeated, their leaders put to the sword and their men to be returned to their families my lord. The Dominion is now stable, we can now turn our eyes beyond our borders". Aereamh smiled, "that is good to hear Ceirnaan; Mattathias, with these maps how do you suggest we proceed?" The old Jew replied "I suggest we send envoys to these lands my lord, if we can befriend and show them what we have to offer, it will benefit our people greatly once the trade starts to flow in. We've also heard news from neutral provinces of another new nation to the North-east called the Tolui Empire." The High King turned to the Lord Druid, "would the Gods approve of this course Cathbad?" The old man chuckled "need you ask my lord?" The High King rose out of his throne, "Send Irranion to the land of Izgurka, Laeg to the Tolui to convince them that two new powers should ally and my daughter Rhiannon will go to the the neighbouring United States of Caledonia. Each will be laden with the finest jewellery ever made, an honour guard of 5 men and the most beautiful weapons our artisans can forge, tell them of the Airgeatlámh Dominion and what we have done to become what we are now".

Envoys with an honour guard of 5 are sent to Izgurka, the USC and the Tolui Empire, carrying with them beautiful celtic jewellery and weapons "swords, rifles etc"

*Expansion*
Mattathias spoke again my lord "I advise that we turn our sights to the sea, we can then establish a port for further trade with other peoples as well as reach the other nations mentioned on the map", Aereamh replied "then to the west, we shall convince our kinsman in the place to join with us, that the Airgeatlámh Dominion welcomes all".

colonisation of province 58

Total requisition left over: 15

How is this then? let me now if changes need to be made.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Akaddian Empire

*Requisition Update*

Carried over requisition= 4
Earned=21
Total=25

*National Interest*

Build a naval base on provinces 132 (3 req)

Build railroads on province 131 (3 req)

_“The initial scramble for land and resources had abated, replaced by a slow and steady growth.”_

Sailors jeered and hollered as their ship was tugged into port. The sun was high in the sky and the men eager to begin their wenching and gambling; port leave was a precious respite from the rigours of the ocean. Bes-Thamum, Akkad’s newest port sprawled before them in a labyrinth of wharfs, warehouses, drydocks and the populace to run it all.

*Expansion and Diplomacy*

Colonise provinces 129 (2 req)

Envoys sent to all the major and minor nations. 

_“War raged across Europe, foreign settlers had established a foothold in the Nile, it was time to take notice of the outside world.”_

To the Kingdom of Vendsyssel is sent the following ultimatum: “You have settled land rightfully claimed by the ancient Akkadian Empire. It is the desire of God-King Sargon that you renounce claims to these lands and remove your settler population and soldiers. Sargon is willing to pay the sum of 3 requisition for the province of the Nile Delta 120. Rejection of these generous terms will be viewed disfavourably. 


To all other nations: The Emperor Oda Nokubura of Hiigara in unity with God-King Sargon of the Akkadian Dynasty, fifty first of that name, King of Kings, Regent of Heaven, Divine Vessel, Celestial Son, Namer of Men, Keeper of Truths, High Judge of Law, Satrap of Akkad, Babylon and Syria, Master of a Million Men, Master of Horses, Commander of the Chariots, Guardian of Akkad, announce their formal and binding alliance.

They pledge eternal brotherhood and co-operation between their nations. In war and peace they shall stand together. Ratified by the monarchs and parliaments of these two nations, this alliance is a formal ratification, legally and morally binding. 

*NSRE*

The site is made into a permanent memorial, the lands protected. Inspired by the cultural discovery of the lost battlefield a wave of patriotism sweeps the nation. Across the empire men flock to recruiting stations. 

A new regiment is founded in honour of the Third’s sacrifice and bravery. _The Immortals_ this new regiment is called, each and every member a flower of Akkadian manhood. Ethnically Akkadian the regiment is equipped and maintained from Sargon’s own pocket. Every man stands over 6 feet, replete with the latest rifles, embroidered uniforms and capes and hats made from lion, cheetah or leopard skin. They march under the legion’s banner _ To live and die for Akkad_

Infantry regiment founded “The Immortals” (3 req) Province 137

Infantry regiment founded –Ist Orda (3 req) Province 132

Infantry regiment founded –2nd Orda (3 req) Province 133

Infantry regiment founded –3rd Orda (3 req) Province 136

Infantry regiment founded –4th Orda (3 req) Province 138

One hundred thousand feet march across the drill fields in unison, the thunder of their step loud and clear. Men march, drill and train across the great encampment. Discipline is severe, but pride is high; the lion of Akkad shall roar. 


*Requisition Summary*

Starting=25
Spent=24
Carried over=1


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*National Interest:*
Subtotal:0
Income: +13
Expenses: -12
Total:1

*Military Action:
*
The Empire of Hiigara declares war on the Kingdom of Vendsyssel.

1st Imperial Hiigaran Navy built at the Naval Base in province 90.

2nd Imperial Infantry (2nd Gaulic Rifles) founded in Province 87.

2nd Imperial Cavalry (2nd Gaulic Mounted) founded in Province 80.

2nd Imperial Hiigaran Artillery (The 2nd Hiigaran army to be founded from the homeland, and therefore has a larger percentage of ethnic Hiigaran recruits), founded in Province 90.

The 1st Gaulic Rifles and the 1st Gaulic Mounted attack the Vendsyssel army in Province 77 from Provinces 80 and 81 respectively.

The 1st Imperial Hiigaran Artillery moves to occupy the Vendsyssel Province 78.
The 1st Imperial Hiigaran Merchant Fleet moves from the Western Mediterranean to Province 214 and begins to colonise it.

Lev Aylan had been heavily involved in the planning of the opening attacks, he knew that the first few months, weeks, and even days, of war could decide its conclusion. The Infantry and Cavalry would mount an attack seeking to dislodge the Vendsyssel from the Paris Committee, so that Hiigara's ally could turn on the offensive, whilst Lev Aylan's own Artillery bypassed the Vendsyssel army and occupied one of their Provinces. The Colonel gazed thoughtfully at the map, this war could be dragged out if the Vendsyssel dug in, the only way that loss of life could be reduced was if the Hiigarans brought the conflict to a swift close, and only by a sudden and rapid series of strikes within Vendsyssel territory could bring their leadership to the table. One aspect of their situation consoled Aylan, the Emperor himself has sent word assuring him that all measure had been taken to ensure that the war was contained, so that other nations didn't become involved. 

*Expansion and Diplomacy *
Naomi Nokubura had almost expected the proposal; the God-King Sargon had done little to disguise his obvious desire for her at the festival, and if she were completely honest with herself, being the centre of the attention of such a powerful man thrilled her. When her father had approached her and announced that he would support her decision, she had accepted without hesitation, the boons to Hiigara could not be passed up, and she had to admit, far more selfish reasons also guided her actions. However, only now did the weight of Naomi’s decision start to enter her mind, in the hectic first few weeks following her acceptance of the proposal, she had little time to actually consider what path this would set her future upon, being far too busy touring the provinces of the Empire, allowing the nobles to give their congratulations and praise to the matrimony. She had always considered venturing to the land of Akkadia as an exciting adventure, akin almost to her earlier expeditions as one of the Hiigaran scouts when they were just emerging from isolation; yet this would be drastically different. This was not a mere voyage away from home; Naomi was leaving Hiigara behind, a distant coast that she would only be able to see on maps. No, she couldn’t think that way, the Empire had raised her and given her far too much for her to simply leave without repaying her dues; promising herself to return to her land of origin often, and to never forget her heritage, Naomi grimaced and pushed aside her conflicting thoughts and emotions as her Ladies-in-waiting once more came into her room, a number of maids following behind with yet more dresses, gowns and measures, all deemed necessary by the tailors that were even now in heated competition to outdo one another in service to the Rose of Hiigara.
Emperor Oda Nokubura felt tired, impossibly, overwhelmingly and totally. The pressures of having the fate of the people in his hands was often more than enough, yet on this day he was deciding not only that of the Hiigarans, but of Gauls, Parisens and Vendsyssels. He knew that he was only reacting to what had occurred, and that war may well have already been underway, but to be responsible for the first conflict between two major European powers in decades weighed heavily on the aging Emperor’s shoulders. Some comfort could be gleaned from the fact that he left the campaign in able hands, he could think of no better man to lead Hiigara’s forces than Colonel Lev Aylan, he commanded the respect of his men and was a tactical genius, even the Hiigaran Imperials, honourable but staunchly nationalist, treated the Gaul as one of their own. Regardless, with the sudden collapse of a central government in the Republic of Equas, the Southern provinces were facing an influx of refugees which their economies, already stretched with the war effort, could only handle for so long. With all of their attention and military mobilised in the north, Hiigara could not mobilise a relief effort of any substantial size to aid in the management of refugees, the Emperor insisted in the creation of designated camps and for all aid possible to be given to the frightened people fleeing a home plunged into chaos. Sighing deeply, Nokubura took another sip from the elegantly crafted glass, the warm liquor it contained glowing in his stomach, how could a father marry away his daughter with the world convulsing around them? The Emperor had yet to meet face to face with this God-King of Akkad, but he had heard nothing but praise for the man, and much could be learned at how he had lead his people from an obscure nation on the fringes of Europe to the centre of innovation and industry that it now was, the God-King had turned Akkadia into a beacon of peace and prosperity, perhaps that was what his daughter saw in the man? Oda looked down at the now empty glass of wine, melancholic thoughts circling within his head, perhaps the King of Akkad with his daughter could help establish peace in this world, help undo the carnage that he was about to unleash.
The Emperor Oda Nokubura of Hiigara in unity with God-King Sargon of the Akkadian Dynasty, fifty first of that name, King of Kings, Regent of Heaven, Divine Vessel, Celestial Son, Namer of Men, Keeper of Truths, High Judge of Law, Satrap of Akkad, Babylon and Syria, Master of a Million Men, Master of Horses, Commander of the Chariots, Guardian of Akkad, announce their formal and binding alliance.

They pledge eternal brotherhood and co-operation between their nations. In war and peace they shall stand together. Ratified by the monarchs and parliaments of these two nations, this alliance is a formal ratification, legally and morally binding. 

OOC: Not pretty but here it is


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*National Interests:*

Requisition at the Start of the Turn: 0
Requisition Gained: 3
Requisition Spent: 3
Requisition at the End of the Turn: 0

Province 3 - Riverrun - Farm 
Province 4 - Dragonsbone.
Province 5 - Wales - Farm. 
Province 6 - Catharidge. 
Province 7 - The Emperor's Palace.
Province 8 - East Walkfeyd. 
Province 9 - The Devonian Farmlands - Farm. 
Province 10 - Port Dover - Port.
Province 83 - Forthland. 
Province 84 - New England.

Upgrade Province Riverrun to a Railway. -3 Requisition. 

*Military and Naval Actions*:

Send the Two Imperial Regiments with Chaplains to reinforce Morale as well as reinforcements into Northern Ireland, supported by the First Cavalry Regiment with orders not to retreat until Ireland is conquered. All Military Forces attack Irish Resistance!

*Diplomacy and NSRE:*



> The Empire of England – African Holiday
> The English army has grown in size considerably in the last few years; the war with the Celts has hardened our troops into stern veterans. Our military power has been recognised by the new nation of Metatopia. They are a small African nation looking to become rich and powerful, they were formally part of the Religious Republic of Equas but it appears time has changed. They are willing to give us the province Shilema (province 111) if we provide them with Military support in the coming years. This may be an excellent opportunity to expand.


Accept Metatopia's offer. Colonize Province 111 with promise that military regiments will be dispatched to/raised in Metatopia once Ireland joins the English Empire.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Tolui Empire*

*Requisition:*

Start with 26

*National interest:*

Province 39: Hovd- Upgrade to Mine(5 req)
Province 40: Shambala, Seat of the Tolui Empire, home of the Supreme Kahn Ghazan Temujin, First of his house, Savior of Recala, Beloved of his people. Upgrade to Mine(5 req), Fortify(2 req)
Province 41: Dornod- No upgrade at this time
Province 43: Ulaanbaatar- No updgrage at this time
Province 44: Arhangay- No upgrade at this time
Province 45: Ovorhangay- Upgrade to Farmland(2 req), Upgrade to Railroad(3 req)
Province 47: Dornogovi- Upgrade to Farmland(2 req), Upgrade to Railroad(3 req)
Province 48: Selenge- Upgrade to Farmland(2 req)

Requisition spent= 24

Ghazan Temujin stood on the balcony of his palatial estate, overlooking the beautiful gardens 50 feet below. Workers, pledged to him, scurried around the grounds, tending to the beds of exotic flowers. He still found himself amazed at the position he found himself in, a slave, the lowest of the low, raising to led a nation solely on the merit of his ideas and strength of character. He honored the old ways, the traditions of his anscestors, but at the same time he saw the need to expand his culture, grow their horizons, and bring their traditions successfully into the modern age. 

Things moved at a speed that he was not used to. Almost every moment of every day was filled with endless ranks of supplicants and advisors, requiring his opinions on matters that 20 years ago would have been outside his comprehension. Despite his trepidation at the demand of the people that he lead them, he found that he had grown into the role, and now his vision of the future powered a nation. Drove it forward and the back of his implacable will and steadfast determination. 

"Pardon your eminence," a rumbling baritone sounded from behind him. Turning the leader of the mighty Tolui Empire found his oldest friend and most able advisor, Bataar, standing in the doorway to Ghazan's office, a large stack of papers in his hand. Rolling his eyes at the incorrigible man, Ghazan asked for what had to have been the millionth time," When will you stop calling me that. Here, in this room I wish to be nothing more than Ghazan, your friend."

"As you wish your eminence," Bataar said with a chuckle. His Preatan, or head of state, was a man of great humor, one that was constantly at Ghazan's expense. He relished it, for he had found over the decades that it had kept him grounded and practical. He knew that if he ever let the trappings of rule get to his head, that Bataar would not hesitate to knock such notions from his mind. It was comforting in its own right. 

"Reports have arrived from the engineers my lord, they have perfected the technology to drill into the heart of the mountains themselves. Soon, the riches that lay beneath will be ours." Ghazan smiled. Ever since he had taken leadership of his people, that their mountainous lands were ill suited for raising crops and that if his nation was to survive it would need to be on the precious metals and gems that lay beneath the surface of the earth. For nearly two decades this had served his nation well, trading the gems and gold he unearthed with nations in the heart of Asia. This brought an influx of wealth that afforded him the ability to buy the food that his farmers could not grow. However, a new age was dawning. An age of iron and steel and Ghazan was determined to be the first to supply these things to the world in large quantities. With the new technologies his scientists had perfected, steam driven motor would do the work of 10 laborers, increasing his mines efficiency beyond his imagination. 

"Good Bataar," Ghazan said as he leafed through the reports, the contents of which were irrelevant in the light of Bataar's proclimation. Success was success and he had no need to read the report from an engineer too long of the pen. "Have work begin right away. The new mines in Hvod will be an excellent place to test our new machines." 

*Expansion:*

The man who stood in front of him, Sabat Sukhbataar, his regent in charge of the southern province of Dornogovi was grimey with travel. His dust stained cloack and weather beaten face spoke of a long journey through the mountains from the south of the empire. Seated on his simple wooden throne, the gold inlays ringing his head an addition made no doubt by Bataar, Ghazan listened to the man speak of fields gone fallow due to the inability to rotate crops as he needed to, farmers climbing on top of one another to plant their crops.

"Your Majesty, we are cramped to the bursting, some holdings pushing up to the foothills of the moutains, but those laborers dwell in poverty, their fields yeilding little to now produce due to the rocky earth beneath."

Concern crossed the Supreme Kahn's face, he had known that sooner or later he would need to expand the borders of his empire. That settles would need to be sent outward to find their fortunes in the unknown lands outside the realm. However there were those that feared the outside world, members of the nobility that wanted to turn to the isolationist ways of their Chinese cousins. Fortunately none were in attendance at this meeting, things could be dealt with without the infighting in the court. 

"General Shinara," Ghazan spoke to one of the men seated at a table to his right, "I know that scouts have been sent out on my order to find new land for colonization. Have any returned? and what news do they bring?"

Standing and tugging his stiff uniform jacket down into a more comfortable position, Shinara addressed Ghazan," I was drafting a report for you when you called me to this meeting my Kahn. The scouts that we sent to the east report a great plain, a fertile uninhabited land that would do nicely for colonization." Then it was as Ghazan had hoped and suspected. 

"Sukhbataar, put a call out to your people. Offer them rewards for leaving their fallow lands and making the journey eastward to find better fortunes."

Colonise province 46: Zavhan(2 req)

*NSRE & Diplomacy:*

Ghazan stood over the large map that General Shinara had brought him. The scouts that they had sent out almost two years ago had finally returned and with their arrival brought a wealth of information to the Supreme Kahn's attention. There were many nations out there on the horizon, as he assumed there must be, but the state of them was what came as a shock to him. For the most part they lived in the midst of an easy acceptance of one another. War had broken out in the far of land marked as the English Empire. A nation called the Kingdom of Vendsyssel had started a war over territories in central europe, but other than that the world seemed to want to coexist peacefully with one another. There were nations that he still new very little about. The unknown nation to the north troubled him, but solely because he had little information. Ghazan hated to be in the dark. 

Gazing up over the rim of his wire framed spectacles, Ghazan took in his Lead General, "Shinara, I want fresh scouts sent north." Placing a long forefinger on the nation colored in a light tan on the map he continued, "We must know their intentions." 

With a nod the General left the room, only to be replaced by Bataar. "Your eminence," he began, "an emissary from another land has arrived and requests an audiance with you." Ghazan could tell that this turn of events troubled Bataar, despite his forward thinking, his Head of State was wary of outsiders. "Show him in Bataar," Ghazan ordered with a wave of his hand, his mind an eyes still on the map in front of him

A short, pale skinned man entered the room several respectful paces behind Bataar. He was dwarfed by Ghazan's head of state to the point that Ghazan almost laughed at the strange tableau the two made in the light of the doorframe. Despite a timid look in Bataar's direction, the envoy stepped forward without hesitation and proferred a sealed cylinder, stamped with a crest that Ghazan did not recognize. 

"The President of the United States of Caledonia sends his greetings to his neighbors of the Tolui Empire," The messenger intoned with a bow as he held the cylinder out for Ghazan to take it.

The time had finally come. The moment where Ghazan would need to take his nation from the shadows of the great mountains out onto the world stage had arrived. It was with trepidation and excitement, both appropriately masked that he took the tube and broke the seal. It was a missive, written in a tight compact hand, that detailed President Grovinsky's desire for peace between their two nations. The President expressed his hope that at a face to face meeting their two nations could discuss trade agreements as well as a possible alliance. 

As he finished the letter he saw that the envoy stood, an expectant expression on his face. "Tell your leader, that the Tolui Empire sends its thanks for his kind greeting and offer mine in kind. We would be amenable to discussing a more lasting relationship. We will most certainly attend the meeting your President has proposed."

Result: Envoy sent back to the United States of Caledonia, accepting their request for a more formalized meeting. 

*Requisition Summary:*

Starting= 26
Earned= 0
Spent= 24
Remaining= 2


----------

